# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ MG/SP PARADOX

## georgeb1957

Οι σημειώσεις που μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από ΕΔΩ αναφέρονται στα Panels Magellan & Spectra της Paradox.

Η εκπαίδευση γίνεται βήμα-βήμα σε ένα panel SP6000 και ένα πληκτρολόγιο Κ10.
Απευθύνονται σε άτομα που έχουν γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών, αλλά δεν είναι εγκαταστάτες συναγερμών και θέλουν να εκπαιδευτούν στα συστήματα συναγερμών της Paradox  για προσωπική τους χρήση. 



Εκτός από τις προσωπικές μου σημειώσεις έχω ενσωματώσει αποσπάσματα και από τα επίσημα manuals:
1.      Reference and installation manual V4.9
2.      Programming mannual V4.92
3.      Οδηγίες Προγραμματισμού V4.5


_"Προστέθηκε στο post #44 "ΕΙΚΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΛΗΨΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΥ" με το πρόγραμμα IPRS-7 της Paradox."_

----------

kioan (16-02-16), 

kwstas92 (13-01-18), 

MAN0S (16-02-16), 

nickgeo22 (30-09-16)

----------


## MAN0S

Να'σαι καλά,πάρα πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο!

----------


## MAN0S

Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει λίγο σχετικά με τους χρόνους εισόδου που αναφέρονται στη σελ.4?(710 και 711).Ποιος έιναι ο χρόνος εισόδου 1 και ποιος ο 2?Ειναι πχ για 2ο πληκρολόγιο ή για 2η είσοδο,ή κάτι άλλο?

----------


## vasilllis

Για δευτερη εισοδο ειναι.

----------

MAN0S (17-02-16)

----------


## georgeb1957

*Διορθώνω λίγο την απάντηση γιατί κατάλαβα λάθος την ερωτησή σου και μπέρδεψα τα section.
*
*Οταν προγραμματίζεις τις ζώνες, μπορείς να ορίσης 2 ζώνες εισόδου με διαφορετική χρονοκαθυστέρηση. Στήν πρώτη ζώνη εισόδου αντιστοιχή ο χρόνος εισόδου 1 που βάζεις στο [710] και στην δεύτερη ζώνη εισόδου αντιστοιχή ο χρόνος εισόδου που βάζεις στο [711].*
Επίσης τα κέντρα Magellan & Spectra της Paradox υποστηρίζουν μέχρι 2 υποσυστήματα (partitions) π.χ. σε μία διώροφη κατοικία αντί να βάλεις 2 ανεξάρτητα κέντρα, ορίζεις τις ζώνες και τα πληκτρολόγια του κάτω ορόφου στο υποσύστημα 1 και τις ζώνες με τα πληκτρολόγια του πάνω ορόφου στο υποσύστημα 2. Ο χρόνος εξόδου που αναφέρεται στο υποσύστημα 1 μπαίνει στο [745] και ο χρόνος εξόδου που αντιστοιχεί στο υποσύστημα 2 μπαίνει στο [746]. 
θα μου πείς το κέντρο έχει έξοδο για μία σειρήνα, που θα ενώσω την σειρήνα του άλλου ορόφου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τις σειρήνες τις ενεργοποιούμαι με ρελεδάκια απο τις εξόδους PGM με κατάλληλο προγραματισμό τους. Στις σημειώσεις αναφέρω αναλυτικά τον τρόπο που μπορείς να τις προγραμματίσης και ένα παράδειγμα για σύνδεση σειρήνας.Στο παράδειγμα η σειρήνα ενεργοποιείται και για τα 2 υποσυστήματα (στο section 1 στον κωδικό υποσυστήματος υπάρχει το 99). Για ενεργοποίηση της σειρήνας του υποσυστήματος 1 αντι 99 βάζεις 01 και για ενεργοποίηση της σειρήνας του υποσυστήματος 2 αντί 99 βάζεις 02.

(Μάνο μπορείς αν θέλεις να σβήσης το #6 για να μην μπερδέψουμε και τους υπόλοιπους που ίσως έχουν αυτή την απορία)

----------


## MAN0S

Οκ,σβήστηκε.....

----------


## vasilllis

> Κατάλαβα,ειναι δηλ,για την είσοδο στο 2ο partition.Αν όμως έχεις 1  partition αλλά 2 εισόδους στο σπίτι(πχ είσοδος σπιτιού και πόρτα  κουζίνας),δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις την πόρτα τις κουζίνας να δίνει  συναγερμό με καθυστέρηση,ώστε να προλαβαίνεις να αφοπλίζεις το συναγερμό  όταν μπαίνεις από εκεί?



Ναι μπορείς .αφορά καθαρά δυο διαφορετικές εισόδους.

----------


## georgeb1957

Μάνο έχεις δίκιο διόρθωσα την απάντηση, κύττα το#5. Συγνώμη αν σε μπέρδεψα ...

----------


## MAN0S

Τι να με μπέρδεψες,με ξεμπέρδες και άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω σιγά σιγά που πάνε τα 4,γιατί πριν είχα πελαγώσει.Πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ,και φαντάζομαι οτι στο μέλλον κ πολλοί άλλοι φίλοι θα σε ευχαριστούν.
Σχετικά με τις 2 εισόδους,νομίζω ότι στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν βολεύει (διότι η μία είσοδος απέχει πολύ από την άλλη όπου έχω το πληκτρολόγιο,άρα θα πρέπει να διασχίζω όλο το σπίτι για τον αφοπλισμό.Μάλλον λοιπόν θα βάλω κ 2ο πληκτρολόγιο στη 2η είσοδο.Ειναι αρκετό λες καλώδιο με 6 κλώνους ή θέλει παραπάνω(αυτό που ξέρω ειναι οτι θέλει σύνδεση το 1ο με το 2ο πληκτρολόγιο αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

----------


## georgeb1957

Χαίρομαι που σε βοήθησα. Εξ' άλλου αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός του forum, να παίρνεις αλλά και να δίνεις. 
Λοιπόν στο θέμα μας, 
όλα τα πληκτρολόγια συνδέονται με το κέντρο το ένα μετά το άλλο με το bus των τεσσάρων επαφών του κέντρου (+, -, GRN, YEL). Επομένως μπορείς με ένα καλώδιο 4 αγωγών να συνδέσεις το ένα μετα το άλλο όλα σου τα πληκτρολόγια. Σε κάθε πληκτρολόγιο υπάρχει και μία επαφή που αντιστοιχεί σε 1 ζώνη (που είναι επιπλέον των ζωνών του κέντρου). Αυτή την ζώνη μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις π.χ. για την πόρτα εισόδου που φυσιολογικά βρίσκεται κοντά στο πληκτρολόγιο και έτσι δεν χρειάζεσαι να χρησιμοποίησης κάποια ζώνη από το κέντρο.
Τώρα για να προλάβω την επόμενη απορία σου "πως θα αντιστοιχίσω κάποιο πληκτρολόγιο στην υπομονάδα 1 ή υπομονάδα 2 του κέντρου;" η απάντηση είναι: Δεν αντιστοιχούμε πληκτρολόγια στις υπομονάδες αλλά δημιουργούμε κωδικούς χρηστών στων οποίων τα δικαιώματα αν ενεργοποιήσουμε μόνο την επιλογή 1 θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο στη υπομονάδα 1, αν ενεργοποιήσουμε μόνο την επιλογή 2 θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο στην υπομονάδα 2 και αν ενεργοποιήσουμε και τις 2 επιλογές θα έχουν πρόσβαση και στις 2 υπομονάδες (δες στις σημειώσεις "επιλογές κωδικών πρόσβασης").

----------


## MAN0S

Τα κατάλαβα όλα,εκτός από ένα πραγματάκι,ίσως το πιο απλό από όλα.Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω συνδέσει το ένα πληκτρολόγιο στη μονάδα και λειτουργεί κανονικά.Το δεύτερο το συνδέω πάλι στην κεντρική μονάδα ή απο το πρώτο πληκτρολόγιο τραβάω καλώδιο προς το δευτερο?

----------


## georgeb1957

Ισχύουν και τα δύο
Στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχουν 4 διαφορετικοί τρόποι σύνδεσης που περιγράφω παρακάτω, τους έχω τεστάρι στο panel evoHD και δουλεύουν άψογα. Πιστεύω επειδή το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας στο Bus της Paradox είναι ίδιο και για τις 3 σειρές MG/SP/EVO ότι θα λειτουργήσουν και στην σειρά SPectra.

*Τοπολογία ΑΣΤΕΡΑ*:  Kάθε περιφερειακή συσκευή συνδέεται μόνη της πάνω στο  bus του κέντρου. Εάν υπάρξει διακοπή της γραμμής σε κάποιο σημείο διακόπτεται η επικοινωνία μόνο της περιφερειακής συσκευής αυτής της γραμμής. Π.χ με κόψιμο της γραμμής όπως στο σκίτσο διακόπτεται η συσκευή 2


1A.gif


*Τοπολογία ΓΡΑΜΜΙΚΗ*: Συνδέεται  στο bus του κέντρου η πρώτη περιφερειακή συσκευή, πάνω στην πρώτη συνδέεται η δεύτερη, πάνω στην δεύτερη η τρίτη κ.λ.π. Εάν υπάρξει διακοπή της γραμμής σε ένα σημείο  διακόπτεται η επικοινωνία όλων των  περιφερειακών συσκευών από εκείνο το σημείο και πέρα. Π.χ με κόψιμο της γραμμής όπως στο σκίτσο διακόπτονται οι συσκευές 1,2,3,4
2A.gif

*Τοπολογία ΔΕΝΔΡΟΥ*: Είναι ένας συνδυασμός των 2 πιο πάνω τοπολογιών π.χ. με κόψιμο της γραμμής όπως στο σκίτσο, διακόπτονται οι συσκευές 3,4
3A.gif

*Τοπολογία ΔΑΚΤΥΛΙΟΥ*: Είναι σαν την Γραμμική τοπολογία με την διαφορά ότι η  πρώτη και η τελευταία περιφερειακή συσκευή συνδέονται στο bus του κέντρου. *Το πλεονέκτημα αυτής της τοπολογίας είναι ότι με την διακοπή της γραμμής σε ένα σημείο,  όλες οι περιφερειακές συσκευές συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν*. Με αυτή την τοπολογία αυξάνεται όπως είναι φυσικό και ο βαθμός ασφαλείας συνολικά του συστήματος συναγερμού.
4A.gif
*Λίγα λόγια για το BUS:*
Με το Bus των 4 καλωδίων μπορείς να συνδέσεις στα κέντρα MG/SP περιφερειακές μονάδες όπως πληκτρολόγια,  μονάδες επέκτασης ζωνών, PGM και στα κέντρα EVO επιπλέον διευθυνσιοδοτούμενους ψηφιακούς ανιχνευτές και μαγνητικές παγίδες. 
Το bus αποτελείται από 4 καλώδια, τα δύο είναι για την μεταφορά της τάσης των 12 V στις περιφερειακές συσκευές και τα άλλα 2 για την μεταφορά των data. Το μήκος κάθε γραμμής bus που φεύγει  από το κέντρο προς τα περιφερειακά πρέπει να έχει ένα μέγιστο μήκος που εξαρτάται από την διατομή των 2 καλωδίων της τάσης των 12 V και τo ρεύμα σε ma που καταναλώνουν συνολικά τα περιφερειακά που ενώνονται στην συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Π.χ  για τα συνηθισμένα καλώδια διατομής 4Χ0.22  το μέγιστο μήκος του καλωδίου δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 180 m.
Για περισσότερα βλέπε το απόσπασμα του πίνακα που επισυνάπτω και συγκεκριμένα το τελευταίο  πινακάκι που αναφέρεται σε καλώδιο 24AWG (διατομής 0.20 ).

1.png

----------

MAN0S (19-02-16), 

vasilllis (20-02-16)

----------


## MAN0S

Οχι μόνο απάντησες για τα πληκτρολόγια,αλλά χωρίς να το ξέρεις με πρόλαβες και σε μία απορία που είχα καιρό,δηλ πόσο ειναι το μέγιστο μήκος καλωδίου 0,22 για σύνδεση διαφόρων περιφεριακών!Δεν σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι γιατί θα καταντήσει κουραστικό.Νάσαι καλά!

----------


## skipper1

Το bus του Evo δεν μπορεις να το επεκτεινεις με το hub2 σε δυο εξτρα κλαδους των 900m ?

----------


## georgeb1957

Ναι έτσι είναι αλλά ο κάθε κλάδος μπορεί να έχει μήκος *ΜΕΧΡΙ* 900 μ. Όπως είπα στο #12 εξαρτάται από την διατομή των καλωδίων και τα ma που καταναλώνουν τα περιφερειακά της γραμμής. Δηλ. για να φτάσεις τα 900 m πρέπει:
Tο καλώδιο να είναι τύπου 16AWG (και όχι 24AWG που είναι τα συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμενα) καιH συνολική κατανάλωση να είναι μέχρι 180 ma.
*Κοίτα τα αποσπάσματα που επισυνάπτω από το EVOHD-Reference and Installation Guide.*
page6.pngpage7.pngpage8.png


*Λοιπόν έχω μια ιδέα.
Τι θα λέγατε αντί να μας θεωρούνε ΤΥΦΛΟΥΣ και να μας "ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΙ" να κάνουμε μια κίνηση και να καταχωρούμε κάπου όλα τα manual που ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΣ μας ΑΠΟΚΡΥΠΤΟΥΝ κάποιοι "ΜΟΝΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΙ"
Δώστε ιδέες και προχωράμε.........*

----------


## MAN0S

> *Λοιπόν έχω μια ιδέα.
> Τι θα λέγατε αντί να μας θεωρούνε ΤΥΦΛΟΥΣ και να μας "ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΙ" να κάνουμε μια κίνηση και να καταχωρούμε κάπου όλα τα manual που ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΩΣ μας ΑΠΟΚΡΥΠΤΟΥΝ κάποιοι "ΜΟΝΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΙ"
> Δώστε ιδέες και προχωράμε.........*



Mε χαρά δική μου και πάρα πολλών άλλων βλέπω ότι το έχεις ήδη ξεκινήσει.Κάποιος που έχεις βασικές γνώσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά ,με το νήμα που άνοιξες και τις οδηγίες ,μπορεί να βγάλει άκρη,να *καταλάβει τις βασικές αρχες* λειτουργίας του SP,και σιγά σιγα να στήσει το σύστημά του.
Σίγουρα οι γνώστες του αντικειμένου μπορούν να βοηθήσουν πολύ,αλλά και οι οι μη γνώστες με τις ερωτήσεις και τις απορίες τους ,πχ εξαιρετικό το #12 με την τοπολογία του πληκτρολογίου.Σχετικά την σύνδεση ζώνης πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο όμως :
1)Μπορεί να συνδεθεί μόνο μαγνητική παγίδα (πχ πορτας,)ή και ραντάρ (πχ εξωτερικό πριν την πόρτα με καθυστέρηση)?
2)Το πληκτολόγιο -Κ35 το δικό μου -έχει 1 έξοδο ζώνης.Εκει συνδέω το ένα καλώδιο και το άλλο στο BLK.Η παγίδα όμως δεν δουλεύει.Είναι λάθος η συνδεσμολογία μου ή μήπως θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση η ζώνη?


υ.γ.αφού μας θεωρούν τυφλούς,αναπτύσουμε τις υπόλοιπες αισθήσεις μας και τελικά βλέπουμε πολύ καλύτερα από τους μονόφθαλμους.

----------


## vasilllis

Για το 1 μπορει να γινει το ρανταρ εισοδος και η εξωπορτα ακολουθιας.
Απεφυγε το ομως ,κανε το αν ειναι κουρτινας ρανταρ .
Συνδεεις την ζωνη και ναι ,την ρυθμιζεις να γινει μια ζωνη.πχ η 8 ή η 3 .και καταργεις αντιστοιχα την ζωνη του κεντρου

----------


## georgeb1957

> Είναι λάθος η συνδεσμολογία μου ή μήπως θέλει κάποια ρύθμιση η ζώνη?



Επισυνάπτω απόσπασμα απο το Ελληνικό Manual.
zoni_pliktrologiou.png

----------


## MAN0S

Κατάλαβα,το συγκεκριμένο σημείο του manual το είχα δει αλλα ξεγελάστηκα νομίζοντας οτι η ζώνη του πληκτρολογίου είναι εξτρα ζώνη,ενω πρακτικά ειναι η ζωνη του συστήματος απλά εκμεταλεύεται τα καλώδια του πληκτρολογίου.Επίσης στο Ελληνικό manual δεν βρήκα( ή δεν είδα),ρύθμιση για την επέκτασης ζώνης ΖΧ8.Θέλει και αυτή η κάποια ρύθμιση ή με το που την συνδέω δουλεύει κανονικά?

----------


## skipper1

[QUOT=georgeb1957;752425]Ναι έτσι είναι αλλά ο κάθε κλάδος μπορεί να έχει μήκος *ΜΕΧΡΙ* 900 μ. Όπως είπα στο #12 εξαρτάται από την διατομή των καλωδίων και τα ma που καταναλώνουν τα περιφερειακά της γραμμής. Δηλ. για να φτάσεις τα 900 m πρέπει:
Tο καλώδιο να είναι τύπου 16AWG (και όχι 24AWG που είναι τα συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμενα) καιH συνολική κατανάλωση να είναι μέχρι 180 ma.
*Κοίτα τα αποσπάσματα που επισυνάπτω από το EVOHD-Reference and Installation Guide.
*
Δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι ζητα 2 τροφοδοτικα για το hub2, δν μπορεις να το τροφοδοτησεις με ενα τροφοδοτικο?
*
*

----------


## georgeb1957

> Επίσης στο Ελληνικό manual δεν βρήκα( ή δεν είδα),ρύθμιση για την επέκτασης ζώνης ΖΧ8.Θέλει και αυτή η κάποια ρύθμιση ή με το που την συνδέω δουλεύει κανονικά?



Τα modules επέκτασης των ζωνών για τις σειρές της Paradox είναι 2 ειδών:

ZX8: Εχει 8 ζώνες επέκτασης αλλά μπορούν με διπλασιασμό να γίνουν 16* ΜΟΝΟ* στην σειρά *EVO*. Στις σειρές MG/SP παρέχει 8 ζώνες.ΖΧ8SP: Εχει 8 ζώνες επέκτασης για τις σειρές MG/SP
Επομένως σε συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ZX8SP που είναι και φθηνότερη.
Το control panel SP6000 έχει 8 φυσικές ζώνες. Για να έχεις το μέγιστο 32 ζώνες, χρειάζεσαι 3 module ZX8. Εάν με διπλασιασμό κάνεις 16 τις ζώνες του SP6000 τότε για να φθάσεις τις 32 χρειάζεσαι 2 ZX8SP.
Η ρύθμιση σε ποιές ζώνες θα αντιστοιχούν οι ζώνες των module επέκτασης, ρυθμίζονται με jumbers που βρίσκονται πάνω στα ΖΧ8/ZX8SP.
Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες βλέπε τα αποσπάσματα απο τα manual που επισυνάπτω
zx8.jpgzx8_jumber_setting.png

----------


## georgeb1957

> Δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι ζητα 2 τροφοδοτικα για το hub2, δν μπορεις να το τροφοδοτησεις με ενα τροφοδοτικο?



Mπορείς  αλλά δεν είναι σωστό δηλ. τα 2 bus εξόδου μπορούν να τροφοδοτούνται με την ίδια τάση του bus εισόδου. Αλλά ο σωστός σχεδιασμός απαιτεί για την πλήρη απομόνωση, τα bus εξόδου να τροφοδοτούνται από 2 ανεξάρτητες πηγές τάσης. Διότι διαφορετικά εάν βραχυκυκλωθεί ένα bus εξόδου αυτόματα βραχυκυκλώνονται και όλα τα bus που μοιράζονται τάση απο την ίδια πηγή.
hub2.png

----------


## MAN0S

> Τα modules επέκτασης των ζωνών για τις σειρές της Paradox είναι 2 ειδών:
> 
> ZX8: Εχει 8 ζώνες επέκτασης αλλά μπορούν με διπλασιασμό να γίνουν 16* ΜΟΝΟ* στην σειρά *EVO*. Στις σειρές MG/SP παρέχει 8 ζώνες.ΖΧ8SP: Εχει 8 ζώνες επέκτασης για τις σειρές MG/SP 
> Επομένως σε συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ZX8SP που είναι και φθηνότερη.
> Το control panel SP6000 έχει 8 φυσικές ζώνες. Για να έχεις το μέγιστο 32 ζώνες, χρειάζεσαι 3 module ZX8. Εάν με διπλασιασμό κάνεις 16 τις ζώνες του SP6000 τότε για να φθάσεις τις 32 χρειάζεσαι 2 ZX8SP.
> Η ρύθμιση σε ποιές ζώνες θα αντιστοιχούν οι ζώνες των module επέκτασης, ρυθμίζονται με jumbers που βρίσκονται πάνω στα ΖΧ8/ZX8SP.
> Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες βλέπε τα αποσπάσματα απο τα manual που επισυνάπτω
> zx8.jpgzx8_jumber_setting.png




Έχω το ZX8SP,δεν το έχω συνδέσει ακόμα.Βέβαια,νόμιζα ότι κάνεις 2πλασιασμο στις 8 φυσικές του SP6000,και διπλασιασμό και στο ZX8SP.Η αλήθεια έιναι ότι χαίρομαι που μπόρω να βάλω 3 πλακέτες ZX8SP για να μην μπλέκω και με 2πλασιαμούς που δεν έχω κάνει ξανά.
Οπότε αν τα έχω καταλάβει σωστά, 
Α)συνδέω κ τα 3 ZX πάνω στον 6000,ρυθμιζω τα Jumper και ρυθμίζω τις ζώνες.
Β)Στο σχέδιο της σύνδεσης,αυτό που έχω στον κύκλο τι είναι?ZX8SP.jpg
Γ)Με δεδομένο οτι βάζω 2 πληκτρολόγια Κ35 και 3 επεκτάσεις  ZX8SP,τίθεται θέμα μετασχηματιστή?(αυτή τη στιγμή έχω εναν 70W).

----------


## skipper1

> Mπορείς  αλλά δεν είναι σωστό δηλ. τα 2 bus εξόδου μπορούν να τροφοδοτούνται με την ίδια τάση του bus εισόδου. Αλλά ο σωστός σχεδιασμός απαιτεί για την πλήρη απομόνωση, τα bus εξόδου να τροφοδοτούνται από 2 ανεξάρτητες πηγές τάσης. Διότι διαφορετικά εάν βραχυκυκλωθεί ένα bus εξόδου αυτόματα βραχυκυκλώνονται και όλα τα bus που μοιράζονται τάση απο την ίδια πηγή.
> hub2.png




Ευχαριστω

----------

georgeb1957 (23-02-16)

----------


## georgeb1957

> συνδέω κ τα 3 ZX πάνω στον 6000,ρυθμιζω τα Jumper και ρυθμίζω τις ζώνες.



Σωστά! Χωρίς διπλασιασμό των ζωνών του πληκτρολογίου στο 1ο ΖΧ8SP αντιστοιχούν οι ζώνες 9 έως 16, στο 2ο οι ζώνες 17 έως 24 και στο 3ο οι ζώνες 25 έως 32.





> Στο σχέδιο της σύνδεσης, αυτό που έχω στον κύκλο τι είναι?



Σε κάθε πλακέτα ΖΧ8 υπάρχει και μία έξοδος PGM. Τα MG/SP panels υποστηρίζουν μέχρι 16 PGM. Στο SP6000 τα 5 βρίσκονται πάνω στην πλακέτα, το 6ο βρίσκεται πάνω στο 1ο ΖΧ8, το 7ο βρίσκεται πάνω στο 2ο ΖΧ8, το 8ο βρίσκεται πάνω στο 3ο ΖΧ8. Σε κάθε PGM συνδέεις ένα ρελέ.
To πηνίο διέγερσης του ρελέ συνδέεται όπως στο σχήμα. (Πρόσεχε την φορά τις διόδου στα άκρα του πηνίου για την προστασία του PGM)
Για τον προγραμματισμό των PGM διάβασε τις σημειώσεις τα έχω πολύ αναλυτικά. Εάν κολλήσεις στα [section] εδώ είμαστε!!!

ZX8-TI02.jpg




> Γ)Με δεδομένο οτι βάζω 2 πληκτρολόγια Κ35 και 3 επεκτάσεις ZX8SP,τίθεται θέμα μετασχηματιστή?(αυτή τη στιγμή έχω εναν 70W).



Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## MAN0S

Τέλεια,ευχαριστώ πολύ.Πρακτκά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα χρειαστώ τις  3 extra PGM,καθώς θέλω μόνο 2 (για 2η εξωτερική σειρήνα και για να συνδέσω 2 εξωτερικούς προβολείς που να ανάβουν στην περίμετρο όταν ενεργοποιείται ο συναγερμος).
Για τα [section] θα το παλέψω όσο μπορώ πριν ρωτήσω.
Και κάτι σχετικό-άσχετο με τις οδηγίες του paradox.Πήρα κατά λάθος καλώδιο αθωράκιστο.Να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή να αγοράσω άλλο με θωράκιση?
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Και κάτι σχετικό-άσχετο με τις οδηγίες του paradox.Πήρα κατά λάθος καλώδιο αθωράκιστο.Να το χρησιμοποιήσω ή να αγοράσω άλλο με θωράκιση?
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.



Αν είναι μόνο του εντάξει είναι αλλά αν το περνάς μέσα απο κανάλι που υπάρχουν και καλώδια υψηλής τάση (220 V AC) καλό θα ήταν να είναι θωρακισμένο.

----------

MAN0S (22-02-16)

----------


## MAN0S

> Αν είναι μόνο του εντάξει είναι αλλά αν το περνάς μέσα απο κανάλι που υπάρχουν και καλώδια υψηλής τάση (220 V AC) καλό θα ήταν να είναι θωρακισμένο.




Όχι μόνο του θα είναι σε καναλάκια που περνάω στο σπίτι.Βέβαια το επόμενο που θα πάρω,θα το προσέξω!

----------


## stam1982

Δε χρειαζεσαι θωραμισμενο καλωδιο.Το θωρακισμενο για να λειτουργησει η θωρακιση θα πρεπει το ενα ακρο να το γειωσεις.

----------


## Nikro

Καλημέρα αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα,
Προγραμμάτιζα χθες μέσω winload ένα sp6000 και την ώρα που πέρναγε τον υπολογισμό ο ιδιοκτήτης καταλάθος κατέβασε την ασφάλεια με αποτέλεσμα να μείνει στη μέση. Από εκείνη την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να περάσω την επαφή της πόρτας στη ζώνη του πληκτρολογίου. Δεν μου δέχεται το πληκτρολόγιο. Έκανα reset τον πίνακα έκανα διαγραφή όλο το πληκτρολόγιο και το ξαναπέρασα τίποτα. Το μόνο που δεν δοκίμασα είναι αν το προσπαθούσα σε άλλη ζώνη

----------


## georgeb1957

To Winload δεν αναβαθμίζεται πλέον από την paradox και μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα. Χρησιμοποίησε το νέο τους πρόγραμμα Babyware Ver. 2.*31.4*
Αν δεν το έχεις κατεβασέ το απο *εδώ*. Θα βρείς και άλλα προγράμματα της Paradox που μας αποκρύπτουν κάποιοι "Μονόφθαλμοι"
Τέλος προσπάθησε να προγραμματίσεις την ζώνη από το πληκτρολόγιο. Για περισσότερα διάβασε το #18

----------


## georgeb1957

Για τα Panels MG/SP λάβετε υπόψη:


*Το Μέγιστο     επιτρεπόμενο ρεύμα από την AUX είναι 700 ma** Μέγιστη απόσταση από το panel κάθε κλάδου bus είναι τα 76 m και στο σύνολο 230 m εάν η τροφοδοσία 12 V των BUS γίνεται αποκλειστικά απο την AUX.* 

Επισυνάπτω το σχέδιο καλωδίωσης του SP6000 που είναι απόσπασμα απο το programming Guide.wiring_sp6000_Page_65.jpg.

----------


## Nikro

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και το πολύ ενδιαφέρον link. Δεν το ήξερα αυτό για το winload ούτε το ανέφερε ο τεχνικός της Paradox όταν μίλησα. Δεν σκέφτηκα οτι θα είχε διαφορά ο προγραμματισμός από το πληκτρολόγιο θα το δοκιμάσω.

ΥΓ Αν και θα το ψάξω την ίδια δουλειά κάνει BabyWare και Winload? Θα μπορέσω να μεταφέρω τους λογαριασμούς?

----------


## georgeb1957

> Αν και θα το ψάξω την ίδια δουλειά κάνει BabyWare και Winload? Θα μπορέσω να μεταφέρω τους λογαριασμούς?



Την ίδια ακριβώς και περισσότερα. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι πλέον κοινό για τους εγκαταστάτες και τους ψαγμένους χρήστες!!! 
Όταν ανοίξεις για πρώτη φορά το πρόγραμμα θα φτιάξεις έναν νέο λογαριασμό, τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού είναι ίδια με αυτά του winload αλλά δεν μεταφέρονται αυτόματα και είναι:
τύπος του panelτρόπος σύνδεσης στο panel. Κύττα τι έχεις επιλέξει στο winload και βάλε το ίδιο. Εάν π.χ είναι το IP/DNS θα πρέπει να βάλεις το Site ID αυτό που έχεις βάλει στο winload και στο IP module password να βάλεις το default που είναι το paradox ή εαν το έχει αλλάξει ο εγκαταστάτης να στο πεί. (Στο winload και στο babyware το  IP module password εμφανίζεται με αστερίσκους γιατί είναι κρυφό)το panel ID (αυτό που έχεις καταχωρήσει στο section [910] στο panel (μπορείς να το δείς απο τον λογαριασμό στο winload)το PC Password (αυτό που έχεις καταχωρήσει στο section [911] στο panel. (Στο winload και στο babyware το PC Password εμφανίζεται με αστερίσκους γιατί είναι κρυφό)

Στη συνέχεια μπορείς να σώσεις σε ένα default file (*.dft) τις παραμέτρους του panel και αν χρειαστείς μπορείς να τις φορτώσεις σε ένα άλλο panel κ.λ.π





> Δεν το ήξερα αυτό για το winload *ούτε το ανέφερε ο τεχνικός της Paradox όταν μίλησα*



*Εεε.. τώρα πολλά ζητάς .........*

----------


## Nikro

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι φίλε!!

----------


## skipper1

Μιας κ μιλαμε για paradox, Στο acm12 τι κυπρι μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε;  αν υπαρχει κυπρι μονο ac μπορουμε να το συνδεσουμε ή πρεπει να το αλλαξουμε;

----------


## vasilllis

> Μιας κ μιλαμε για paradox, Στο acm12 τι κυπρι μπορουμε να συνδεσουμε;  αν υπαρχει κυπρι μονο ac μπορουμε να το συνδεσουμε ή πρεπει να το αλλαξουμε;



Θα το συνδεσεις με ρελε.

----------


## MAN0S

> Δε χρειαζεσαι θωραμισμενο καλωδιο.Το θωρακισμενο για να λειτουργησει η θωρακιση θα πρεπει το ενα ακρο να το γειωσεις.



Δυστηχώς σε κάποια σημεία που περνάω τα κανάλια της καλωδίωσης,η πρόσβαση ειναι αδύνατη,οπότε χρησιμοποίησα κάποια κουτιά ρέυματος.Το καλώδιο που έβαλα εκεί ειναι θωρακισμένο.Η γείωση στο ένα άκρο πως γίνεται?

----------


## kioan

Όπως θα σου πει όποιος και αν ρωτήσεις, η συνύπαρξη αγωγών ασθενών και ισχυρών ρευμάτων σε ίδιες σωληνώσεις *δεν επιτρέπεται*.
Υπάρχει μόνο μια εξαίρεση, αν η αντίσταση μόνωσης των αγωγών ασθενών ρευμάτων είναι ίδια με εκείνη της μόνωσης των ισχυρών ρευμάτων. Αυτό όμως ενώ μπορεί να ισχύσει εντός ενός σωλήνα, εξ'ορισμού  δεν ισχύει μέσα σε ένα κουτί διακλάδωσης.

Σχετικά με τη θωράκιση, όλα τα μπλεντάζ από τα θωρακισμένα καλώδια που φεύγουν από το κέντρο, θα πρέπει να συνδέονται σε ένα κοινό σημείο γείωσης μέσα στο κουτί του κέντρου. Στα απομακρυσμένα άκρα τους (πχ παγίδες) αφήνεις το μπλεντάζ στον αέρα.

----------


## MAN0S

> Όπως θα σου πει όποιος και αν ρωτήσεις, η συνύπαρξη αγωγών ασθενών και ισχυρών ρευμάτων σε ίδιες σωληνώσεις *δεν επιτρέπεται*.
> Υπάρχει μόνο μια εξαίρεση, αν η αντίσταση μόνωσης των αγωγών ασθενών ρευμάτων είναι ίδια με εκείνη της μόνωσης των ισχυρών ρευμάτων. Αυτό όμως ενώ μπορεί να ισχύσει εντός ενός σωλήνα, εξ'ορισμού  δεν ισχύει μέσα σε ένα κουτί διακλάδωσης.
> 
> Σχετικά με τη θωράκιση, όλα τα μπλεντάζ από τα θωρακισμένα καλώδια που φεύγουν από το κέντρο, θα πρέπει να συνδέονται σε ένα κοινό σημείο γείωσης μέσα στο κουτί του κέντρου. Στα απομακρυσμένα άκρα τους (πχ παγίδες) αφήνεις το μπλεντάζ στον αέρα.



Το ξέρω φίλε μου,οτι δεν πρέπει να μπλέκουν ασθενή με ισχυρά ρεύματα.Δυστηχώς σε ένα σημείο όμως δεν μπορω να κάνω αλλιώς και τα έβαλα σε κοινό κουτί.(δεν πάνε μαζί σε κοινό σπιράλ,απλά έχουν το ίδιο κουτί.
Σχετικά με την γείωση στο κουτί,έχω την απορία,ποια είναι η κοινή γείωση στο κουτί του κέντρου,πχ στην πλακέτα της γκαραζόπορτα όταν έβαλα κεραία για να πιάνει από πιο μακριά το κοντρόλ,το ένα καλώδιο τα έβαλα στην είσοδο της πλακέτας για κεραια,και το μπλεντάζ στο -.
Θέλει κάτι αντίστοιχο?

----------


## Nikro

Ρε παιδιά γιατί το χαλάμε το θέμα. Αφού λέει "προγραμματισμός" ας μείνουμε στον προγραμματισμό υπάρχουν τόσα θέματα για τα υπόλοιπα...

----------

chris_0w (04-03-16)

----------


## MAN0S

> Ρε παιδιά γιατί το χαλάμε το θέμα. Αφού λέει "προγραμματισμός" ας μείνουμε στον προγραμματισμό υπάρχουν τόσα θέματα για τα υπόλοιπα...




Δεν έχεις άδικο φίλε μου,απλά τυχαίνει καμιά φόρα όσο προχωράει το θέμα και οι σελίδες του γίνονται περισσότερες,να ξεφεύγει και κάτι.Ήταν και από την αρχή πολύ ευγενικός στις απαντήσεις του και ο *georgeb1957* που άνοιξε  το θέμα(και νομίζω και τα μάτια πολλών,μαζί και τα δικά μου),ε...δεν ήθελε πολύ να  μπεί και κάτι παραπάνω.Το σωστό πάντως είναι κατά βάση αυτό που λες εσύ.

----------


## Nikro

> To Winload δεν αναβαθμίζεται πλέον από την paradox και μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα. Χρησιμοποίησε το νέο τους πρόγραμμα Babyware Ver. 2.*31.4*
> Αν δεν το έχεις κατεβασέ το απο *εδώ*. Θα βρείς και άλλα προγράμματα της Paradox που μας αποκρύπτουν κάποιοι "Μονόφθαλμοι"
> Τέλος προσπάθησε να προγραμματίσεις την ζώνη από το πληκτρολόγιο. Για περισσότερα διάβασε το #18



Για την ιστορία είχες απόλυτο δίκιο , προγραμμάτισα από το πληκτρολόγιο και όλα οκ. Για κάποιο λόγο είχε κολλήσει το winload

----------


## georgeb1957

Θα εξηγήσω βήμα-βήμα πως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα εικονικό σταθμό λήψης σημάτων στο Η.Υ για τα panels MG/SP, με το πρόγραμμα*IPRS-7* V4.1.6 (*IP* *R*eceiver *S*tation)  της Paradox, που μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε από:
 https://drive.google.com/file/d/16mb...ew?usp=sharing 
(Για τα panels evo/evoHD ισχύει η ίδια διαδικασία, μόνο διαφέρουν οι αριθμοί προγραμματισμού των sections)

*Μερικές από τις δυνατότητες του προγράμματος*:

Υποστηρίζει IP/GPRS/GSM     reportingKαταγράφει τα συμβάντα με βάσει τις     τυποποιημένες φόρμες αναφοράς του γνωστού και καθιερωμένου προτύπου *"Ademco     Contact ID"*Υποστηρίζει απεριόριστο     αριθμός χρηστώνΚαταγράφει μέχρι     50000 συμβάντα σε CID formatΥπάρχει δυνατότητα     αποστολής συμβάντων σε automation software μέσω Η.Υ. 

Τις σημειώσεις σε μορφή PDF μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε απο *ΕΔΩ*

----------

aktis (15-05-21), 

MAN0S (16-03-16), 

vasilllis (16-03-16)

----------


## Nikro

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον, θα το δοκιμάσω!

----------


## skipper1

Πως μπορω με κοντρολακι να απενεργοποιω το συναγερμο κ να ανοιγω μια συρομμενη πορτα?
Χρειαζομαι αμφιδρομο κοντρολακι, πχ rac1?
Επειδη δε ξερω αν ο μηχανισμος της πορτας εχει επαναφορα, πως μπορω να την κλεινω?
Χρησιμοποιουμε τη pgm του πινακα ή απο το rtx3?

----------


## georgeb1957

Δεν διευκρινίζεις ποιο panel έχεις.
Τα panels της σειράς MG έχουν ενσωματωμένο το module ασύρματης μετάδοσης και χρησιμοποιείς τα PGM του panel.
Τα panels της σειράς SP δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένο πομπό-δέκτη ασύρματης μετάδοσης και πρέπει να συνδέσεις στο BUS του panel το module RTX3 το οποίο έχει ενσωματωμένα 4 PGM
Για remote control μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το REM1 ή REM15 (το remote control RAC1 έχει ενσωματωμένη κάρτα για access control και δεν σου χρειάζεται)
Συνήθως στην πλακέτα της γκαραζόπορτας ή συρόμενης πόρτας υπάρχουν 2 επαφές για σύνδεση button. Πατώντας διαδοχικά το button ανοίγεις-σταματάς-κλείνεις την πόρτα. Σε αυτές τις 2 επαφές θα συνδέσεις το rele μιας PGM και με κατάλληλο προγραμματισμό της, μπορείς να χειριστής τις 2 επαφές button της πλακέτας.

----------


## skipper1

έχω εναν Evo192, ενα ACM12-R915 και ενα RTX3 με 3 remote REM1
αυτο που θελω ειναι:
- να καταλαβαινω την κατασταση του συστηματος (χρειαζομαι αμφιδρομο remote?), να απενεργοπιω το συναγερμο και με το ιδιο remote να ανοιγοκλεινω την πορτα που ειναι με access reader R915

Στην υλοποιηση τωρα:
- ποσες pgm θα χρειαστω για να ανοιγοκλεινω τη πορτα και απο που θα τις παρω (απο πινακα ή rtx3) γιατι μπερδευομαι με τι εννουμε ασυρματες pgm
- αν θελω να βγαινω με καρτα θελω και δευτερο σετ ACM12-R915 ή συνδεω τους 2 reader σε σειρα με RS485?
- επισης με μπερδευει εντελως οπως το αναγραφει στο manual για τον προγραμματισμο του remote

----------


## vasilllis

Nai αμφιδρομο θα χρειαστεις.Απο οτι θυμαμαι προγραμματιζεται αυτο να ενεργοποιει μια Pgm .Αυτη με ενα ρελε θα την συνδεσεις στον πινακα του access .ΜΙα pgm θελει.Μπορει να μπει εκει που εχεις βαλει το μπουτον εξοδου .
Αν δεχεται και αλλο reader θα το συνδεσεις στο bus του συστηματος .Δεν θες κατι αλλο.
Τι σε μπερδευει στο μανιουαλ?

----------


## georgeb1957

> έχω εναν Evo192, ενα ACM12-R915 και ενα RTX3 με 3 remote REM1



Τώρα είσαι σαφής!!!
1. Για *remote control* χρειάζεσαι το *RAC2* το οποίο είναι αμφίδρομο τηλεχειριστήριο με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα πρόσβασης
2. Σε κάθε Access Control Module *ACM12* *συνδέεται* *μόνο* *ένα** reader R915*. Επομένως αν θέλεις να βγαίνεις και με κάρτα από την συρόμενη πόρτα, πρέπει κοντά στην πόρτα να βάλεις ένα ζευγάρι ACM12-R915
3. *PGM* μπορείς να πάρεις από το panel ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο διευθυνσιοδοτούμενο module που συνδέεται με το panel  και έχει πάνω του PGM. Συνεπώς σε συμφέρει να πάρεις το PGM που έχει πάνω του το ACM12 που θα είναι λογικά τοποθετημένο κοντά στον reader R915 και στην συρόμενη πόρτα.
4. Στο ερώτημα σου «πόσες PGM θα χρειαστώ» επαναλαμβάνω ότι αν η πλακέτα της συρόμενης πόρτας υποστηρίζει ανοιγμα-κλείσιμο με παλμούς από button, θα χρειαστής 1 PGM το οποίο θα συνδέσεις με ρελέ στις 2 επαφές της πλακέτας που συνδέεται το button.
Τέλος ο προγραμματισμός του PGM και του Remote θέλει λίγο διάβασμα ...........


Για την δουλειά που θέλεις το access control της Paradox, το κόστος νομίζω είναι υπερβολικό. Σου προτείνω την παρακάτω ανεξάρτητη οικονομική και αξιόπιστη λύση με κόστος 10 ευρώ απο το *ebay*
RFID_ACCESS_CONTROL.png




















Το έχω χρησιμοποιήση και είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο.
Επισυνάπτω και μερικές σημειώσεις που έγραψα για τον προγραμματισμό του.
RFID_ACCESS_CONTROL_MANUAL.png

----------


## MAN0S

Παιδιά,μιας και έχω και εγώ απορίες σχετικά με τον EVO,και εδώ έχει κυρίως θέματα του sp,να ανοίξω εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος νήμα για EVO και EVO HD?

----------


## skipper1

σας ευχαριστω

----------


## georgeb1957

> *Paradox SP pre-alarm*
> Καλησπερα, ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχει καποιος να προτεινει μια λυση σχετικα με pre-alarm σε συνδιασμο με PGM. Εχω βαλει σε μια SP-6000 εξωτερικα ρανταρ κουρτινας.
> Θελω με καποιο τροπο οταν δωσουν κινηση να μου κανει ενα "squawx" η σειρηνα, και αν μεσα σε καποιο χρονο ξαναδωσουν να δωσει συναγερμο.
> Την σειρηνα την εχω πανω σε PGM, οποτε ειμαι ευελικτος απο εκει. Το θεμα ειναι να την ορισω την ζωνη ως Intellizone; Μπορω απο καπου να παρω τον πρωτο παλμο;
> Μετα ειδα οτι και σαν ορισμο ζωνων εχει την "33" Instant no pre-alarm, δηλαδη; οι αλλες εχουν;
> Σκοπος μου ειναι οταν ειναι οπλισμενο να μην δινει αμεσως συναργερμο αλλα καποια προειδοποιηση και μετα τον συναγερμο, κατι σαν καποια αυτοκινητα που εχουν proximity.
> 
> Ευχαριστω, καθε βοηθεια και προταση δεκτη,



Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα κλειδοδιακόπτη (Keyswitch)  σε συνδιασμό με PGM, *αλλά μόνο στις σειρές evo/evoHD*. 
Στο χώρο που έχεις το ραντάρ κουρτίνας και θέλεις να έχεις την δυνατότητα προειδοποίησης να τοποθετήσης ένα δεύτερο κανονικό ραντάρ και να το ενώσης στο σύστημα σαν keyswich button. Οταν αυτό το ραντάρ αντιληφθεί κίνηση θα εκτελείται ένα utility key και μία έξοδος PGM που θα την έχεις συνδέση σε κάποιο buzzer θα ενεργοποιείται για όσα δευτερόλεπτα ορίσεις εσύ στην ενεργοποίηση του PGM. 
Την ζώνη του ραντάρ της κουρτίνας θα την έχεις χαρακτηρισμένη σαν "έξυπνη ζώνη" (intellizone) και σαν χρόνο ενεργοποίησης θα βάλεις λίγο μεγαλύτερο απο τον χρόνο που όρισες στην ενεργοποίηση του PGM.

Για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός να σου πώ λίγα λόγια για τους κλειδοδιακόπτες. 
*
Στις σειρές SP/MG oι Κλειδοδιακόπτες * χαρακτηρίζονται σαν τύπο ζώνης 25 (διακόπτης) ή σαν τύπο ζώνης 26 (μπουτόν) και χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά και *μόνο για όπλιση/αφόπλιση του συναγερμού*. Κάθε κλειδοδιακόπτης χρησιμοποιεί μία πραγματική ζώνη του panel από το σύνολο των 32 ζωνών που μπορεί να έχει το σύστημα.

*Στις σειρές EVO** &* *EVOHD* *υποστηρίζονται* *32 εικονικές ζώνες* (virtual zones) και είναι επιπλέον των 192 ζωνών ασφαλείας. Μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν *για την αυτοματοποίηση και έλεγχο των PGMs* χωρίς να επηρεάζουν την ασφάλεια του συστήματος. Οι 32 εικονικές ζώνες αντιστοιχούν σε 32 keyswitches inputs και μπορούμε ,να χρησιμοποιήσουμε:

Μία *είσοδο ζώνης* σαν button ή διακόπτη Το* πλήκτρο* ενός *remote control*Το *πλήκτρο* ενός* πληκτρολογίου*
Για να λειτουργήσει μία είσοδος ζώνης σαν keyswitch πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί αντίσταση 1 KΩ μεταξύ της εισόδου και του common  
Κάθε Keyswitch input μπορεί να είναι

a. Τύπου button. Ενεργοποιεί 1 συμβάν (event) με το πάτημά του 
b. Τύπου διακόπτη. Ενεργοποιεί 2 συμβάντα, ένα με το ΟΝ και ένα με το OFF

*Προγραμματισμός PGM*

Για τα Keyswitch inputs χρησιμοποιούμαι το Event *Group 048** "**Utility key"** το οποίο μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει μέχρι 64 "**Utility key**ς** Events**"* . Βλέπε EVOHD Programming Guide v1.11 Πίνακα 17 στην σελ. 27   και Πίνακα 18 στην σελίδα 30 .

----------


## Nikro

Παιδιά καλημέρα και καλό υπόλοιπο καλοκαίρι.
Ένας ιδιοκτήτης δεν ξέρω τί έκανε και μου βγάζει (στο Winload) στο Bus ένα RxT με serial 111111 και στο  input μία από τις ζώνες!!
Δεν έχει τίποτα ασύρματο επάνω και δεν μπορώ να το αφαιρέσω.

----------


## skipper1

> To Winload δεν αναβαθμίζεται πλέον από την paradox και μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα. Χρησιμοποίησε το νέο τους πρόγραμμα Babyware Ver. 2.*31.4*
> Αν δεν το έχεις κατεβασέ το απο *εδώ*. Θα βρείς και άλλα προγράμματα της Paradox που μας αποκρύπτουν κάποιοι "Μονόφθαλμοι"
> Τέλος προσπάθησε να προγραμματίσεις την ζώνη από το πληκτρολόγιο. Για περισσότερα διάβασε το #18



εχει κανεις το νεο *Babyware Ver. 2.43.11 ?*

----------


## skipper1

> εχει κανεις το νεο *Babyware Ver. 2.43.11 ?*






http://www.masterbc.co.rs/index.php?...odmeni=softver

----------


## pinboy

Εχω 2 οροφω σπιτι εχω χωρισει σε particion 1 kai 2  τους οροφους αλλα εχω θεμα με το γκαραζ γτ ειναι κοινο δν εχω αλλη ζωνη χρονοκαθυστερησεις  γτ η καθε μια ειναι στη εισοδο του καθε σπιτιου τι μπορω να κανω σε αυτην την περιπτωση ?? να παρω ενα ακομα συναργεμο σετ ??? δν βρισκω αλλη λυση σιγουρα ενα 3 πληκτρολογιο το χρειαζομαι στο γκαραζ ετσι και αλλιως

----------


## stam1982

Παρε ενα πληκτρολογιο και χρησιμοποιησε τη ζωνη του.Θα χρειαστεις ενα καλωδιο απο το κεντρο ως το υπογειο.

----------


## pinboy

δλδ μπορω να την κανω και αυτην εισοδου  με χρονοκαθυστερηση  και να την βαλω και στα 2 particiion ?

----------


## georgeb1957

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την χρονοκαθυστέρηση.
 Για να σου λυθούν οι απορίες δες το #5 και το #10
 Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι το πάνελ υποστηρίζει μόνο 2 partitions και βάζοντας ένα πληκτρολόγιο στο υπόγειο, θα ενεργοποιείται ή θα απενεργοποιείται το αντίστοιχο partition 1 ή 2. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι πολύ πρακτικό. Ισως θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσης  το πάνελ sp  με το πάνελ evo που υποστηρίζει 8 partitions. Μπορείς να το αγοράσεις απο ebay με 62 ευρώ http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVO192-192-Z...AAAOSwMgdXzAs2 και αναβαθμίστηκες πλήρως και για το μέλλον.
Μία άλλη ιδέα θα ήταν να παίξεις με τα PGM και τους κλειδοδιακόπτες (δες και εδώ) αλλά στην σειρά SP οι δυνατότητες των events είναι πολύ περιορισμένες, δεν το έχω ψάξει και δεν μπορώ να σου πώ περισσότερα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Εχω 2 οροφω σπιτι εχω χωρισει σε particion 1 kai 2  τους οροφους αλλα εχω θεμα με το γκαραζ γτ ειναι κοινο δν εχω αλλη ζωνη χρονοκαθυστερησεις  γτ η καθε μια ειναι στη εισοδο του καθε σπιτιου τι μπορω να κανω σε αυτην την περιπτωση ?? να παρω ενα ακομα συναργεμο σετ ??? δν βρισκω αλλη λυση σιγουρα ενα 3 πληκτρολογιο το χρειαζομαι στο γκαραζ ετσι και αλλιως



Eτσι
οπως μας τα λες δεν νομιζω να βρει και κανενας αλλος λυση.
καταρχην ποιο κεντρο εχεις.Επισης το γκαραζ ανηκει σε καποιο διαμερισμα?(οι 2 οροφοι ειναι δυο διαμερισματα?)ΤΟ θες σε ξεχωριστο partition?

----------


## stam1982

Δεν μας ειπες ποιο μοντελο εχεις και αν χρησιμοποιεις ολες τις ζωνες που εχεις διαθεσιμες.Αλλο παρτισιον το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα δεν εχει.

----------


## pinboy

καλησπερα
συγνωμη για τα ελειπη στοιχεια εχω το sp 7000 
εχω κανει το εξης particion 1 διαμερισμα 1 δικο του πληκτρολογιο
particion 2 διαμερισμα 2 δικο του πληκτρολογιο
Το γκαραζ ειναι κοινο και για τους 2 μας με μια εισοδο απο την γκαραζοπορτα θελω να εχω συναργεμο και εκει αλλα οποιος μπαινει και βγαινει θα πρεπει να απενεργοποει και να ενεργοποιει το συναργεμο του γκαραζ αν ειχα και αλλο particion θα ηταν τελειο τωρα δεν ξερω για evo δεν εχω προγραμματισει ποτε μονο σειρα sp και με κλειδοδιακοπτες παλι δεν ξερω γιατι αν θελω σιγουρα 4 διακοπτακια στοιχιζουν πανακριωα απο οτι εβλεπα στην paradox
ζωνες ελευθερες εχω 4 
το γκαραζ ειναι ξεχωριστο απο τα διαμερισματα και κοινο δλδ ο καθενας εχει μεσα το αμαξι του
 1 διαμερισμα ανα οροφο ειναι το σπιτι στην ουσια και γκαραζ

----------


## stam1982

Αλλο πραγμα ο κλειδοδιακοπτης απο αυτο που φανταζεσαι.Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι πας για καινουριο σετ.

----------


## georgeb1957

> ............ και με κλειδοδιακοπτες παλι δεν ξερω γιατι αν θελω σιγουρα 4 διακοπτακια στοιχιζουν πανακριωα απο οτι εβλεπα στην paradox ........



Φίλε Γιάννη χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλω, αν διαβάζοντας το #60 και τα σχετικά με τους κλειδοδιακόπτες στο #53 κατάλαβες ότι κλειδοδιακόπτης είναι διακοπτάκια τότε μάλλον να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον που κάνει εγκαταστάσεις συναγερμών για να σε βοηθήση.

----------


## vasilllis

Οπως τα λεει ο Σταματης.
Το γκαραζ εχει μια εισοδο μονο ?Ενδεχεται να μπορεις να παιξεις με μια 24η ζωνη παντως για κατι οικονομικοτατο,με καποιο pgm ισως.

----------


## pinboy

θα διαβασω με τους κλειδοδιακοπτες τι παιζει μηπως βρω καμια λυση αλλιως θα παω για σετακι

----------


## georgeb1957

*Custom Zone Types*

Υπάρχουν 26 διαφορετικοί τύποι ζωνών για τον τρόπο όπλισης-αφόπλισης κάθε μίας από τις 32 ζώνες των panels MG/SP
ανάλογα με τον τρόπο όπλισης του συναγερμού: *Stay Armed*, *Sleep Armed*, *Full Armed*.

Zone Definitions for SP.png

Πέραν αυτών μπορούμε να δημιουργήσουμε άλλους 4 τρόπους όπλισης-αφόπλισης *Custom 1*, *Custom 2*, *Custom 3*, *Custom 4*
σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες μας.



*Παράδειγμα:
*
Έστω ότι θέλω η ζώνη 3 με τα εξωτερικά randar να ενεργοποιείται άμεσα όταν οπλίζω τον συναγερμό στις καταστάσεις "*Stay arm*", "*Full arm*" (τύπος ζώνης 08 ) και να απενεργοποιείται όταν οπλίζω τον συναγερμό σε κατάσταση "*sleep arm*"  (τύπος ζώνης 00)
Από τον παραπάνω πίνακα βλέπω ότι για τις 3 καταστάσεις όπλισης της ζώνης Stay arm, Full arm, Sleep arm δεν με καλύπτει κανένας τύπος ζώνης από το 1 έως το 26

Δημιουργώ ένα τύπο ζώνης π.χ. Custom 4 σύμφωνα με τις παραπάνω απαιτήσεις μου και τον αντιστοιχώ στην ζώνη 3.

Custom 4 Definition.png

*Προγραμματισμός απο το πληκτρολόγιο*

*ENTER ---> 0000 ---> 003 ---> 36 --->1 ---> ENTER (αποδοχη των 1/2/3/8 ---> CLEAR ---> CLEAR
**ENTER ---> 0000 ---> 036 ---> 00 ---> 08 ---> 00 --->08*


*
Προγραμματισμός με το software babyware*. Κατεβάζουμε την τελευταία έκδοση *babyware V4.0.8* από *ΕΔΩ*

Πηγαίνουμε στην καρτέλα Zones, και επιλέγουμε για την ζώνη *No= 3* του panel (Εξωτερικα ραντάρ) τον τύπο ζώνης *Zone Type= Custom 4*

zone_1.png

πατάμε στο κουτάκι "*Custom Zone Types*" (πάνω δεξιά στην καρτέλα Zones) και διαμορφώνουμε το Custom 4 σύμφωνα με τις απαιτήσεις μας.

zone_2.jpg

----------

vasilllis (28-03-17)

----------


## takhs764

στο σεναριο αυτο *ENTER ---> 0000 ---> 036 ---> 00 ---> 08 ---> 00 --->08 
οπου 08 που στον παραπανο πινακα ειναι δυο ναι (stay sleep)με αστερισκο που μπορει να εχουμε πειραξει το χρονο, αυτο το σεναριο που αναφερω πιο πανω δεν λειτουργει.
οποτε εαν εχουμε πειραξει το χρονο πχ εγω το εχω βαλει για την sleep ζωνη προσυναγερμου 45 δευτερολεπτα, στο* *Custom Zone Types εαν δεν εχουμε πειραξει το χρονο εισοδου νουμερο 2 παμε και το κανουμε δυο δευτερολεπτα*

----------


## georgeb1957

> στο σεναριο αυτο *ENTER ---> 0000 ---> 036 ---> 00 ---> 08 ---> 00 --->08 
> οπου 08 που στον παραπανο πινακα ειναι δυο ναι (stay sleep)με αστερισκο που μπορει να εχουμε πειραξει το χρονο, αυτο το σεναριο που αναφερω πιο πανω δεν λειτουργει.
> *




Στoν τρόπο όπλισης "Stay armed" η "Aμεση" γίνεται "Ευέλικτη άμεση"  (έχει τον αστερίσκο) και ενεργοποιείται με χρονοκαθυστέρηση που ορίζουμε στο section[720], και που έχει default τιμή 15 δευτερόλεπτα.
Εάν θέλεις να μην λαμβάνεται υπόψη η χρονοκαθυστέρηση που ορίζουμε στο section[720], τότε στο τύπο ζώνης 036  για stay arm αντί το 08 να βάλεις το 23 δηλαδή
*
ENTER ---> 0000 ---> 036 ---> 00 --->23 ---> 00 --->08 --> CLEAR --> CLEAR



*

----------


## takhs764

> Στoν τρόπο όπλισης "Stay armed" η "Aμεση" γίνεται "Ευέλικτη άμεση"  (έχει τον αστερίσκο) και ενεργοποιείται με χρονοκαθυστέρηση που ορίζουμε στο section[720], και που έχει default τιμή 15 δευτερόλεπτα.
> Εάν θέλεις να μην λαμβάνεται υπόψη αυτή η χρονοκαθυστέρηση τότε στο τύπο ζώνης που θα φτιάξεις αντί το 08 θα βάλεις το 23 για stay arm δηλαδή
> *
> ENTER ---> 0000 ---> 036 ---> 00 --->23 ---> 00 --->08 --> CLEAR --> CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> *



Στο *babyware που έχω έγω δεν έχει όλες της επιλογές διλαδι και της 26 στο custom ζώνες, και για αυτό βρήκα την επιλογή χρόνος εισόδου 2 και μου πέτυχε 
*κατι άλλο θέλω να ρωτήσω όταν οπληζουμε με stay οπληση μπωρο με τα έχουμε το ήχο όπως της ολικής οπλησης με το πληκτρολόγιο LCD 32

----------


## georgeb1957

> Στο *babyware που έχω έγω δεν έχει όλες της επιλογές διλαδι και της 26 στο custom ζώνες, και για αυτό βρήκα την επιλογή χρόνος εισόδου 2 και μου πέτυχε 
> *κατι άλλο θέλω να ρωτήσω όταν οπληζουμε με stay οπληση μπωρο με τα έχουμε το ήχο όπως της ολικής οπλησης με το πληκτρολόγιο LCD 32



Στο #68 λέω να κατεβάσης την τελευταία έκδοση του*babyware V4.0.8 από ΕΔΩ . 
*Η έκδοση που έχεις σίγουρα δεν έχει και την επιλογή "*Custom Zone Types" 

*Την τελευταία ερώτησή σου δεν την καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## takhs764

> Στο #68 λέω να κατεβάσης την τελευταία έκδοση του*babyware V4.0.8 από ΕΔΩ . 
> *Η έκδοση που έχεις σίγουρα δεν έχει και την επιλογή "*Custom Zone Types" 
> 
> *Την τελευταία ερώτησή σου δεν την καταλαβαίνω.



Αυτην την έκδοση έχω και εγώ, την custom zone type επιλογή έχει αλλά δεν έχει 1-26 επιλογές ζωνών .
γιατην άλλη ερώτηση όταν στο πληκτρολόγιο οπλιζουμε σε ολική έχουμε των αντίστροφο ήχο εξόδου αυτό στο stay οπληση δεν έχει το αντίστροφο ήχο εξόδου μπορούμε να το ενεργοποιήσω ;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Αυτην την έκδοση έχω και εγώ, την custom Zone Type επιλογή έχει αλλά *δεν έχει 1-26 επιλογές ζωνών*.



Μήπως κάνεις κάποιο λάθος. Δες απόσπασμα του pulldown menu της επιλογής *Zone Type* της καρτέλας Zones. Υπάρχουν και οι 26 επιλογές + 4 customs επιλογές
*H επιλογή τύπου ζώνης είναι η "Instant No Pre-Alarm"*
zone_type.png






> γιατην άλλη ερώτηση όταν στο πληκτρολόγιο οπλιζουμε σε ολική έχουμε των αντίστροφο ήχο εξόδου αυτό στο stay οπληση δεν έχει το αντίστροφο ήχο εξόδου μπορούμε να το ενεργοποιήσω ;



Περίεργο μου ακούγεται, μάλλον κάτι έχει το πληκτρολόγιο΄. Κάνε την εξής δοκιμή. Απο τα 2 δεξιά πλήκτρα με τα βελάκια πίεσε και κράτα πατημένο το πλήκτρο με το βελάκι προς τα πάνω, πατώντας το πλήκτρο [arm] ενεργοποιείς και απενεργοποιείς τους ήχους. Δοκιμασέ το δεν μπορώ να σκεφθώ κάτι άλλο.

----------


## vasilllis

αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν εχει επιλογη για αντιστροφη μετρηση με ηχο στο stay.δεν εχει και νόημα αφου στο stay ειναι να τον βαλεις και να μεινεις μέσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## georgeb1957

Ναί έχει δίκιο ο Βασίλης, μόλις το τσεκάρισα. Σε SLEEP & STAY ΔΕΝ εχει ήχο η αντίστροφη μέτρηση, μόνο έναν αρχικό ήχο που δηλώνει ενεργοποίηση της όπλισης.

----------


## takhs764

λεω για το μενου μεσα στην *Custom Zone Types δεν υπαρχουν και η 26 ζωνες*2222.jpg1111.jpg

----------


## georgeb1957

Έτσι είναι.
Οι 26 τύποι χαρακτηρισμού ζώνης  του "Zone Type" είναι τυποποιημένοι και δεν αλλάζουν δηλ. έχουν συγκεκριμένες επιλογές για Stay Armed, Sleep Armed, Full Armed
Για να δημιουργήσεις ένα τύπο ζώνης Custom αφού επιλέξεις στο "Zone Type" π.χ. Custom 4, μετά πας στο "Custom Zone Types" και στο Custom 4 από τις υπάρχουσες επιλογές το διαμορφώνεις. π.χ. για το παράδειγμα στο νήμα #70 
στο *Disarmed   *     επιλέγεις Disarmed
στο *Stay   Armed   *    επιλέγεις Instant No Pre-Alarm
στο* Sleep Armed *    επιλέγεις  Disarmed
στο* Full    Arme*d      επιλέγεις  Instant

----------


## takhs764

> Έτσι είναι.
> Οι 26 τύποι χαρακτηρισμού ζώνης  του "Zone Type" είναι τυποποιημένοι και δεν αλλάζουν δηλ. έχουν συγκεκριμένες επιλογές για Stay Armed, Sleep Armed, Full Armed
> Για να δημιουργήσεις ένα τύπο ζώνης Custom αφού επιλέξεις στο "Zone Type" π.χ. Custom 4, μετά πας στο "Custom Zone Types" και στο Custom 4 από τις υπάρχουσες επιλογές το διαμορφώνεις. π.χ. για το παράδειγμα στο νήμα #70 
> στο *Disarmed   *     επιλέγεις Disarmed
> στο *Stay   Armed   *    επιλέγεις Instant No Pre-Alarm
> στο* Sleep Armed *    επιλέγεις  Disarmed
> στο* Full    Arme*d      επιλέγεις  Instant



οποτε το εκανα ετσι πως γραφεις και ειναι ολα οκ ευχαριστω πολυ εσενα και ολα τα παδια που βοηθεισαν

----------


## mesazon

Ας μου λυσει καποιος την εξης απορια.. 
Στο συστημα μου, το οποιο εχει μονο ενα υποσυστημα, ολες οι ζωνες (μαγνητικες επαφες και ρανταρ ειναι σαν τυπος ζωνης 10 εκτος απο την ζωνη 1 που ειναι η εισοδος και εχει τυπο ζωνης 03 για χρονοκαθυστερηση. Στην οπλιση sleep και stay πως δουλευουν ολες οι ζωνες κανονικα εκτος απο τα ρανταρ ενω εχουν τυπο ζωνης 10?
Υπαρχει καποια αλλη παραμετρος που να θετεις στο συστημα ποιοες ζωνες θα οπλιζουν σε sleep και stay mode?

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν θυμαμαι τι ειναι το 10.το εχεις καπου ευκαιρο?Κανονικα αλλο θα επρεπε να ειναι τα ρανταρ(που σου δινει δυνατοτητας στο stay-sleep na μην λειτουργουν) και αλλο οι μαγνητικες.

----------


## mesazon

Ο τυπος ζωνης 10 ειναι για αμεση στο full arm. Δεν λειτουργουν τα radar στα stay και στο sleep ετσι και αλλιως. 
Το ερωτημα μου ειναι πως γινεται και οι μαγνητικες επαφες να ειναι σαν τυπος ζωνης 10 και λειτουργουν κανονικα στο sleep και στο stay?

----------


## vasilllis

δεν λειτουργουν,Για να λειτουργησουν πρεπει να ειναι 8 .Δεν τον εχετε δοκιμασει ποτε?

----------


## mesazon

Λειτουργουν κανονικα τον εχω δοκιμασει και δουλευει κανονικα. Σε sleep και stay αν ανοιξεις μαγνητικη επαφη χτυπαει.

----------


## vasilllis

τοτε δεν ειναι ρυθμισμενες στο 10

----------


## mesazon

Το νουμερο 10 το βλεπω, διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος, πατωντας enter - 0000 - αριθμο ζωνης πχ 005 και εμφανιζει 10 σε ολες τις ζωνες εκτος απο την ζωνη 001 που εμφανιζει 03 λογω που ειναι η μαγνητικη της εισοδου.
Μηπως το κοιταω λαθος?

----------


## her

Τι πληκτρολόγιο έχεις ;

----------


## mesazon

Κ35 και πινακα sp7000

----------


## vasilllis

βαλε τους το 08(έστω σε μια) για δοκιμή.στην ρύθμιση 10 δεν δουλεύουν οι ζώνες stay sleep

----------


## mesazon

Υπάρχει κάποια επιλογή από το πληκτρολόγιο να απομονώσω στην σειρήνα μην ενοχλώ τους γείτονες με τις δοκιμές ή θα πρέπει μόνο να τις δώσω ρεύμα;
Πάντως τώρα, όταν το σύστημα είναι στο stay/sleep και ανοίξω μια ζώνη δίνει συναγερμό.

----------


## vasilllis

κατι βλεπεις λαθος.το 005 ειναι η ζωνη 5,το004 γ ζωνη 4 και ουτω καθεξης.εκει θα δεις τι εχει προγραμματιστεί η ζωνη
για ποιο λογο το σκαλιζεις;

----------


## mesazon

Το ξερω ότι το 004 είναι η ζώνη 4 και το 005 είναι η ζώνη 5 με τρεια ψηφία μπαίνω και γω κανονικά και βλέπω μετά παντού το 10 και όχι το 08 που θα έπρεπε να είναι.
Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί στο σύστημα μου είναι έτσι σεταρισμενο.

----------


## vasilllis

δηλ.απο 001-032(οσες ζωνες χρησιμοποιείς δηλ) ειναι 10?(εκτος απο την εισοδο)
τι να πω,αν.μπορουσες να ρο συνδεσεις με υπολογιστη θα μας ελυνε πολλες αποριες

----------


## mesazon

Και μενα μου φαινεται περιεργο, γιατι ηθελα να κανω μια αλλαγη σε 2 ζωνες στο sleep και στο stay, γι αυτο κιολας ρωταω αν υπαρχει και κατι αλλο ή να εχει προγραμματιστει με αλλο τροπο.
Modem ευκαιρο δεν εχω αυτη την στιγμη για να το τσεκαρω αμεσα, αλλα θα το κοιταξω.

----------


## mesazon

Τελικα για να μπορεσεις να δεις τι τυπος ζωνης ειναι μετα τον 3ψηφιο αριθμο αναβει το 10 το οποιο αν το πληκτρολογησεις στιγμιαια σου εμφανιζει τον τυπο ζωνης, αμεσως μετα ειναι αναμενο το νουμερο 1 το οποιο αν το πληκτρολογησεις και αυτο σου εμφανιζει τα νουμερα για τις επιλογες των ζωνων.

Μια ακομα ερωτηση σε εξωτερικες μπαρες (beams) ενδείκνυται να ενεργοποιουμε την επιλογη για intelligent ζωνη ωστε να αποφευγουμε ψευδοσυναγερμους?

----------


## vasilllis

συνηθως δεν χρησιμοποιειται.ποια θα ειναι η δευτερη ζωνη που θα ενεργοποιειται στο delay ths intelizone(beams)?

----------


## mesazon

Καμια θα ειναι πρωτα οι μπαρες instant αλλα intelligent, απλα σκεφτομαι να το κανω ετσι για να αποφυγω ψευδοσυναγερμους μιας και θα βρισκονται σε εξωτερικο χωρο, αν τις κοψει κατι δευτερη φορα ή μεινουν ανοιχτες περισσοτερη ωρα να δωσει συναγερμο, αμεσως μετα υπαρχουν παραθυρα με μαγνητικες επαφες.

----------


## vasilllis

αν ηταν ρανταρ θα μπορουσες να το κανεις.Με μπαρες δεν εχει νοημα εκτος αν αυτος που κανει παραβιαση πηγαινοερχεται περα δωθε.Επισης αν περιμενεις να χτυπησει στην δευτερη παραβιαση θα ειναι ηδη μεσα.Τσαμπα τα λεφτα των beam δηλαδη .Θα μπορουσες να το κανεις με beams και εξωτερικο ρανταρ αυτο .

----------


## georgeb1957

BABYWARE V5.0.15
Προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το παράθυρο Setting για να εμφανισθούν τα πεδία του *GPRS/Private Network* και δεν γίνεται.
Μπορεί να βοηθήση κάποιος.


babyware.png



*Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε.
*
Προς ενημέρωση όσων το αντιμετωπίσουν, είχα αλλάξει στην οθόνη το μέγεθος των fonts στο 125%. Όταν το επανάφερα στο 100% εμφανίσθηκε ολόκληρο το περιεχόμενο της καρτέλλας setting.

----------

mesazon (27-08-17)

----------


## georgeb1957

Τοποθέτησα σε ένα πίνακα SP6000 v6.11.002  το module επικοινωνίας PCS250 v3.00 Διαπίστωσα ότι συνδέοντας το στο serial port του πάνελ υπήρχε σωστή επικοινωνία  (αποστολή-λήψη) SMS μηνυμάτων, notifications και σύνδεση μέσω GPRS του babyware. Αλλάζοντας την σύνδεση στο ebus του πίνακα έχοντας βάλει το module VDMP3 v1.22 στο pcs250 διαπίστωσα ότι ενώ ανάβει το λαμπάκι GSM επικοινωνίας του PCS250 ο πίνακας δεν το αναγνώριζε. Από το τμήμα υποστήριξης της paradox Hellas μου λένε να το κάνω downgrade στην v2.13. Bλέπω ότι βγάλανε αναβάθμιση την v4.00.019. Συνδέω το καλώδιο στο serial του πίνακα και στο infield upgrade του pcs250 και κάνω μέσω GPRS upgrade το firmware στο v4.00
Αποτέλεσμα: Συνδέοντας το στο ebus του πίνακα (GSM επικοινωνία) αναγνωρίζεται σαν module και λειτουργεί ο τηλεφωνητής VDMP3 αλλά δεν λειτουργεί η όπλιση-αφόπλιση μέσω SMS και συνδέοντας το στο serial (GPRS επικοινωνία) σταμάτησε να τον αναγνωρίζει ο πίνακας. Και το βασικότερο όλων δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να επικοινωνήσει μεσω gprs με το infield για να κάνω downgrade

Τελικά διαπιστώνω ότι υπάρχει ένα αλαλούμ δυσλειτουργιών με τα διάφορα firmware δηλ. φτιάχνουν το ένα πρόβλημα χαλάνε κάτι άλλο.



Παραθέτω για καλύτερη εποπτεία συγκεντρωμένες τις απαντήσεις μου στα #102, #104, #106

#102. Παρέλειψα να πώ ότι έκανα downgrade το SP6000 στο firmware v4.94 χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Επίσης το δοκίμασα σε πίνακα evoHD v1.20 και με v4.50. Το pcs250 παρουσίαζε την ίδια ακριβώς συμπεριφορά όπως περιέγραψα παραπάνω.

#104. Eκανα scanning αρκετές φορές χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Για το SP6000 section[955] για το evoHD section[4006]. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ενώ κάνει λήψει sms, ο πίνακας δεν επικονωνεί με το PCS250 για να στείλει απάντηση. Αυτό το λέω γιατί π.χ. στα sms              Padmin.STATUS, Padmin.RESET, Padmin.IP το PCS250 στέλνει sms απάντησηs αλλά το sms C1234.ARM.A1 δεν το καταλαβαίνει πλέον όπως επίσης σε  περίπτωση συναγερμού σταμάτησε να στέλνει sms notifications.

#106. Οταν  το PCS250 είναι στο serial φαίνεται στο babyware απενεργοποιημένο.
Δυστυχώς η αναβάθμιση του PCS250 γίνεται τελείως διαφορετικά. Χρειάζεται gprs επικοινωνία και επειδή το APN της κάρτας sim έχει IP private και όχι puplic το πρόγραμμα αναβαθμίσεων infield λειτουργεί σε mode server και περιμένει απο το PCS250 να συνδεθεί μαζί του στο ip/port που του στέλνεις με SMS, αφού φυσικά κάνεις κατάλληλο forwarding στο router σου το port στον Η.Υ που τρέχει το infield


1. Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει τί άλλη προσπάθεια πρέπει να κάνω.

2. Μία τελευταία προσπάθεια θα ήταν να του κάνω downgrade κατευθείαν με το καλώδιο 307USB serial to usb και το πρόγραμμα infield. Επειδή δεν έχω τέτοιο καλώδιο αν κάποιος έχει κάνει απευθείας onboard upgrade σε PCS250 με το infield παρακαλώ να με ενημερώση


Υ.Σ. την λύση να το πάω στο service την γνωρίζω

----------


## mesazon

Γιωργο, αν εκανες downgrade το sp6000?

----------


## georgeb1957

βλέπε #100

----------


## mesazon

Αρα δηλαδη τωρα εισαι με v4.94 στο panel, v1.22 στο vdmp3, και v4.00 στο PCS250 ?
θελει να κανεις ενα scan στα Module στην διευθυνση 955, καντω αν θες δυο φορες ωστε να ακουσεις το σωστο μπιπ, αν και το θεμα σου ειναι στην σειριακη συνδεση μπορει να βοηθησει.

----------


## georgeb1957

βλέπε #100

----------


## mesazon

χαλιΑ δηλαδη η κατασταση με τις αναβαθμισεις στην paradox. ελεος!
 Μεσα απο το babyware το βλεπεις κανονικα οταν ειναι στο serial? απο εκει δεν μπορεις να το κανεις downgrade?

----------


## georgeb1957

βλέπε #100

----------


## mesazon

Με το babyware συνδεεσαι με IP150 ή με modem? Σε λιγες θα μου ερθει και μενα το ip150 πιστευω να κανουμε καμια δοκιμη  :Wink:

----------


## georgeb1957

> ...............
> 2. Μία τελευταία προσπάθεια θα ήταν να του κάνω downgrade κατευθείαν με το καλώδιο 307USB serial to usb και το πρόγραμμα infield. Επειδή δεν έχω τέτοιο καλώδιο αν κάποιος έχει κάνει απευθείας onboard upgrade σε PCS250 με το infield παρακαλώ να με ενημερώση



Τό πρόβλημα λύθηκε κάνοντας downgrade το firmware του PCS250 στην έκδοση V2.13 μέσω του 307USB

----------


## kesanis

Καλησπέρα.

Μια βοήθεια, παρακαλώ! Άντε δύο, δηλαδή!

Συνδέοντας μια σειρήνα SIR/PLL σε έναν SP6000, σύμφωνα με την τρίτη προτεινόμενη μέθοδο από το manual της (εντολή SSP- απευθείας σε PGMx) ρυθμίζοντας να ακολουθεί τα bell on/off στο activation/deactivation, πως πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν τα tabs "NO/NC" και "MODE" (Steady/pulse)? 

Χρησιμοποιώ το BabyWare V5.0.15 για το σετάρισμα του κέντρου.

Επίσης, στις ρυθμίσεις των PGM's τι εννοεί ο ποιητής με το "Program the PGM timer to use the deactivation event as an additional activation event"? Η συγκεκριμένη περιγραφή υπάρχει στον PGM timer. Εκεί το χάνω τελείως!!

Θενκς!

----------


## georgeb1957

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Μια βοήθεια, παρακαλώ! Άντε δύο, δηλαδή!
> 
> Συνδέοντας μια σειρήνα SIR/PLL σε έναν SP6000, σύμφωνα με την τρίτη προτεινόμενη μέθοδο από το manual της (εντολή SSP- απευθείας σε PGMx) ρυθμίζοντας να ακολουθεί τα bell on/off στο activation/deactivation, πως πρέπει να ρυθμιστούν τα tabs "NO/NC" και "MODE" (Steady/pulse)? 
> 
> Χρησιμοποιώ το BabyWare V5.0.15 για το σετάρισμα του κέντρου.
> 
> Επίσης, στις ρυθμίσεις των PGM's τι εννοεί ο ποιητής με το "Program the PGM timer to use the deactivation event as an additional activation event"? Η συγκεκριμένη περιγραφή υπάρχει στον PGM timer. Εκεί το χάνω τελείως!!
> ...



Τα PGM1/2/3/4 σκανδαλίζονται (trigger) με 0.0 ή 12 V  και η επιλογή γίνεται με το jumber που βρίσκεται πάνω στην πλακέτα του SP6000. Εργοστασιακά το jumber είναι τοποθετημένο για σκανδαλισμό (trigger)  με (-)0.0V

1. Το *ΝΟ/ΝC* το αφήνεις όπως είναι δηλ. *NO
*
2. Στο *PGM timer* βάζεις *0 sec*. Ετσι το PGM παραμένει ενεργοποιημένο για όσο χρόνο έχεις ορίσει να κτυπά η σειρήνα (default 4 min) και απενεργοποιείται αμέσως μόλις αφοπλίσης τον συναγερμό ή αν δεν τον αφοπλίσης μόλις ολοκληρωθεί ο χρόνος που έχεις ορίσει να κτυπά η σειρήνα. Εάν δώσεις τιμή στο PGM timer π.χ. 30 sec τότε το deactivation του PGM θα γίνει 30 sec αργότερα απο τον αφοπλισμό του συναγερμού ή την λήξη του χρόνου που έχεις ορίσει να κτυπά η σειρήνα.

----------


## kesanis

> Τα PGM1/2/3/4 σκανδαλίζονται (trigger) με 0.0 ή 12 V και η επιλογή γίνεται με το jumber που βρίσκεται πάνω στην πλακέτα του SP6000. Εργοστασιακά το jumber είναι τοποθετημένο για σκανδαλισμό (trigger) με (-)0.0V
> 
> 1. Το *ΝΟ/ΝC* το αφήνεις όπως είναι δηλ. *NO
> *
> 2. Στο *PGM timer* βάζεις *0 sec*. Ετσι το PGM παραμένει ενεργοποιημένο για όσο χρόνο έχεις ορίσει να κτυπά η σειρήνα (default 4 min) και απενεργοποιείται αμέσως μόλις αφοπλίσης τον συναγερμό ή αν δεν τον αφοπλίσης μόλις ολοκληρωθεί ο χρόνος που έχεις ορίσει να κτυπά η σειρήνα. Εάν δώσεις τιμή στο PGM timer π.χ. 30 sec τότε το deactivation του PGM θα γίνει 30 sec αργότερα απο τον αφοπλισμό του συναγερμού ή την λήξη του χρόνου που έχεις ορίσει να κτυπά η σειρήνα.





Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την βοήθεια.

Ένα ακόμη, το MODE στο PGM πως πρέπει να είναι? Steady ή Pulse? Από αυτά που γράφεις να θεωρήσω ότι πρέπει να είναι steady?

----------


## georgeb1957

> Ένα ακόμη, το MODE στο PGM πως πρέπει να είναι? Steady ή Pulse? Από αυτά που γράφεις να θεωρήσω ότι πρέπει να είναι steady?



Σωστά, steady.

----------

kesanis (23-10-17)

----------


## kesanis

Θενκς. Υπόχρεος!

Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kesanis

Απλά, να διευκρινησω ένα δυο πραγματακια σχετικά με την διασύνδεση και ρύθμιση του board (sp6000) στην σύνδεση της σειρήνας (sir/pll) σε περίπτωση που την οδηγησετε κατευθείαν απο κάποιο pgm, εκτός βέβαια του 5.

1η περίπτωση: +/-/ssp-. Σύνδεση  του ssp-  στο χ pgm, θελει pull down resistor 4.7k απο το aux-  και ρύθμιση του jumper στο board για διέγερση με +.

2η περίπτωση: +/-/SSP+. Σύνδεση του SSP+ στο x pgm, θέλει pull up resistor 4.7k απο το aux + και ρύθμιση του jumper στο board για διέγερση με -.

Φυσικά θα πρέπει να γίνουν και τα σεταρισματα που διευκρινίστηκαν στα αμέσως προηγούμενα ποστ.

Με ταλαιπώρησε λίγο είναι η αλήθεια μιας και ηταν το πρώτο σύστημα που έστησα και απο πληροφορίες στο νετ ..... 3 λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν!
Συν του οτι ήθελα τον onboard ρελέ για δεύτερη σειρήνα μη αυτό-τροφοδοτούμένη και δεν μου αρεζε να βάλω χύμα εναν ρελέ μέσα στο κουτί για την sir αφού ουτως ή άλλως τα pgm συν το jumper αυτή την δουλειά μου έκαναν.

Και πάλι ενα ευχαριστώ στον φίλο george που βοήθησε αφάνταστα με τις συμβουλές του, πιο πριν.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T320 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MAN0S

Καλησπερα,σήμερα ηρθε η ωρα να προχωρησω κ στην τοποθετηση της επεκτασης ZX32D που εχω, πανω στον evo hd.Ξεκιναω λοιπον ,δινω ρευμα απο μετασχηματιστη,πηγαινω στο bus input της επεκτασης κ συνδεω το GRN και το YEL πανω στα αντιστοιχα του evo.Δεν ξερω  ομως το BLK και RED  που πανε.Λογικα στο AUX του evo στο + κ -.Βεβαια το φοβηθηκα να το συνδεσω ετσι,μην τυχον κ καψω την επεκταση,οποτε μηπως καποιος εχει κανει την αντιστοιχη συνδεση κ μπορει να βοηθησει?

----------


## georgeb1957

Μάνο καλησπέρα,
Πρέπει να ενώσεις το bus απο το panel στο module ZX32D συνδέοντας και τα 4 καλώδια RED-BLK-GRN-YEL. Τα RED και BLK στο AUX + και - του Panel
Αλήθεια, 2 module ΖΧ8 με διπλασιασμό ζωνών (ΑΤΖ) δεν σε κάλυπτε;

----------


## MAN0S

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο και σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση-βοήθεια.Σχετικά με αυτό που με ρωτάς δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω με διπλασιασμό ζωνών,γι αυτό κ πριν 2 χρόνια αγόρασα το zx32.
H λογική μου ήταν κανένας διπλασιασμός,όλες οι ζώνες eol,και κάθε παγίδα και κάθε ραντάρ σε ξεχωριστή ζώνη.Με τον τρόπο αυτό νομίζω ότι έχω πιο απλή και ευκολη εγκατάσταση,πιο εύκολο εντοπισμό τυχόν προβλημάτων και ίσως λίγο πιο ασφαλες σύστημα.Οι μόνες ζώνες που δεν θα είναι αυτόνομες,θα είναι κάποια tamper σε εσωτερικά ρανταρ (αλήθεια ποια η γνώμη σου για τα paradox nv5?) που θα τα βάλω σε 24ωρες ζώνες(αν καταφέρω να τα συνδέσω φυσικά).Όλα αυτά στα δικό μου μυαλό βέβαια,με την ερασιτεχνική μου λογική.

----------


## georgeb1957

> ... H λογική μου ήταν κανένας διπλασιασμός,όλες οι ζώνες eol,και κάθε παγίδα και κάθε ραντάρ σε ξεχωριστή ζώνη...





Σίγουρα χρησιμοποιώντας τις ζώνες ως έχουν δηλ. χωρίς διπλασιασμό έχεις καλύτερη εποπτεία στο σύστημα, εγώ πάντως σχεδόν πάντα κάνω κάθε ζώνη διπλή για να έχω περισσότερες ανεξάρτητες ζώνες και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει θέμα δυσλειτουργείας ή ψευδοσυναγερμών κ.λ.π Τις 8 ζώνες που έχει το πανελ (16 με διπλασιασμό) τις χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά για τις μαγνητικές επαφές στις πόρτες και τα παράθυρα. Για τους υπέρυθρους ανιχνευτές χρησιμοποιώ διευθυνσιοτούμενα modules π.χ. για εσωτερικούς χώρους τα DM70, για κουρτίνες σε εξωτερικούς χώρους τα NV35MX, για θραύση κρυστάλλων τα DG467 κ.λ.π Τα πλεονεκτήματα με τα Bus modules είναι πολλά. Αρχίζοντας απο την εγκατάσταση π.χ. βλέπε *ΕΔΩ* μέχρι την απομακρυσμένη παραμετροποιησή τους μέσω του babyware π.χ. ευαισθησία αισθητήρα, Antimask, Tamper κ.λ.π.

----------


## MAN0S

Γιώργο,στο babywear (εχω την τελευταια του εκδοση) μπαίνω στο zones και βλεπω όλες τις ζώνες δηλ μέχρι τις 192 που μπορει να υποστηρίξει ο evo.Απο αυτες εγώ έχω 40 τώρα (8 + 32 απο τo ZX 32d).Οταν όμως πηγαίνω στην καρτέλα //input speed -atz -eol resistor// μου βγάζει μόνο της 16 του evo (δηλ της 8 φυσικές κ τις άλλες 8 που θα ΄είχα αν έκανα διπλασιασμό).Ετσι δεν μπορώ να ορίσω πoιες ζώνες είναι eol κ ποιες όχι.Οσες παγίδες έχω βάλει στην επέκταση λείτουργουν κανονικά,άρα νομιζω ότι δεν είναι απο το zx32.Απο το πρωί το παλεύω κ δεν μπορώ να βρώ τι είναι,μήπως οφείλετε στο babywear?(με δεδομένο ότι μου δημιουργεί κ άλλα θεματάκια πχ του βαζω όνομα ζώνης αλλα στο πληκτρολόγιο(TM50) δεν το αποθηκεύει σωστά).

----------


## georgeb1957

> ...Οταν όμως πηγαίνω στην καρτέλα //input speed -atz -eol resistor// μου βγάζει μόνο της 16 του evo (δηλ της 8 φυσικές κ τις άλλες 8 που θα ΄είχα αν έκανα διπλασιασμό).Ετσι δεν μπορώ να ορίσω πoιες ζώνες είναι eol κ ποιες όχι....



Ετσι είναι όπως τα λές. Η καρτέλα "input speed -atz -eol resistor" αναφέρεται ΜΟΝΟ στις ζώνες του πανελ. Οι υπόλοιπες 32 ζώνες ανήκουν στο module ΖΧ32d.  Επομένως θα πρέπει να κάνεις διπλό κλίκ με το mouse στην καρτέλα του ZX32d και στην νέα καρτέλα που θα εμφανισθεί θα δείς όλα τα sections με τις ιδιότητες που υποστηρίζει το module.





> ... με δεδομένο ότι μου δημιουργεί κ άλλα θεματάκια πχ του βαζω όνομα ζώνης αλλα στο πληκτρολόγιο(TM50) δεν το αποθηκεύει σωστά).



Χρησιμοποίησε για την ονομασία των ζωνών μόνο Αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες και δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## MAN0S

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.Χθες το πρωί ψάχνοντας είχα μπεί και με 2πλό κλίκ στο ΖΧ32 αλλά δυστηχώς δεν έδινε αυτά που δίνει στη καρτέλα "input speed -atz -eol resistor".Νόμιζα οτι φταίει το babywear ή ότι εγώ δεν το έβρισκα.Ελπίζω σήμερα που θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω τα ραντάρ του εσωτερικού χώρου,αυτό να μην με δυσκολέψει.
Για το όνομα στις ζώνες έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, μόλις έβαλα τις ζώνες με λατινικά το δέχτηκε αμέσως.

----------


## gfdimopo

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

Αγόρασα ενα sp6000 + ip150 και σκέφτομαι να το προγραμματίσω μέσω του babyware αντί με το κλασικό πληκτρολόγιο που έχω. 

Φαντάζομαι πρώτα θα σετάρω το module και μετά τον συναγερμό. Σωστά? 

Το κέντρο είναι καινούργιο και ασετάριστο.

----------


## mesazon

Καλημερα,
Μπορεις να κατεβασεις το babyware v5.1.0 απο εδώ.


ΥΓ: Αν και εκανες edit το ποστ σου μεχρι να απαντησω, εγω αφηνω τον συνδεσμο για οποιο θελει καινουρια εκδοση του babyware  :Wink:

----------


## gfdimopo

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση! Συνδεσα σημερα το ip150 ωστοσο δεν μπορω να το δω στο ip exploring tools! Με αλλο lan scanner βλεπω οτι εχει παρει μια ip και οταν την βαζω στο browser μπαινω στο ip150 αλλα τα menu ειναι ελαχιστα σε σχεση με αυτα που βλεπω στο internet. Δεν εχει ουτε καν menu να ρυθμισω την ip του module!

----------


## mesazon

Αν το IP150 εχει version απο 4 και πανω δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να καταχωρησεις static ip, παιρνει ip απο τον dhcp και δουλευει μια χαρα, ειναι λιγο χαζομαρα αυτο αλλα θα το επαναφερουν παλι λογικα σε επομενη version. 
Για να συνδεθεις στο panel σου μεσω Ip150 απο το babyware μπες με το serial του panel και οχι με ip.

----------


## gfdimopo

καλημέρα στην παρέα

Ξεκίνησα πρωί πρωί μπάς και βγάλω άκρη  :Smile: 

Το ip module φοράει το 4.10 Firmwire. 

Τo εντόπισα Μέσω του ip exploring tools και το έκανα register στην myparadoxhome. Tου άλλαξα και την Ip και έβαλα αυτή που ήθελα από  το ipexploring tools. 

Ανοίγω το babyware και βάζοντας να συνδεθω στο serial Number του ip module 150 με τον default κωδικό  paradox και μου βγάζει error.

Αντίθετα αν συνδεθώ με static  ip μου κάνει open socket κανονικά  και όταν κάνει connecting to panel δεν συνεχίζει απλά σκέφτεται το πρόγραμμα.

Μήπως πρεπει να δηλώσω τπτ απο το menu του συναγερμού για να παίξει το module ?

----------


## mesazon

Καλημερα,

Στο Ip150 με version 4.10 δεν μπορεις να θεσεις συγκεκριμενη IP διευθυνση, στο εμφανιζει στο exploring tools αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλαγες. Το Ip150 στην συγκεκριμενη version δεν δουλευει μεσω του myparadoxhome παρα μονο με το app Insite Gold.
Για να συνδεθεις στο panel σου μεσω του IP150, πρεπει να πας στους λογαριασμους θα μπεις στο connection options θα διαλεξεις την επιλογη IP/Panel Serial Number θα καταχωρησεις το serial number του panel σου και για IP Module Password: paradox.

----------


## gfdimopo

Ολα καλα! Επαιξε συνδεθηκε ολα τελεια! Τωρα με τα partition ειχα λιγο ενα θεμα αλλα θα το ψαξω και αν δεν βγαλω ακρη θα σας ρωτησω! 

Επισης Ποια εφαρμογη χρησιμοποιειτε στο κινητο για να βλεπετε ζωνες, συναγερμους που δινει το συστημα, pgm διαχειριση κλπ; 

Ειδα υπαρχει το iparadox που ειναι επι πληρωμη αλλα αξιζει;

----------


## mesazon

Insite Gold, η συνδρομη κοστιζει 25$ τα 3 χρονια, αλλιως 10$ ο χρονος

----------


## gfdimopo

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

 Εχω ολοκληρώσει το σετάρισμα του συναγερμού ωστόσο θέλω ακόμα να διορθώσω το σετάρισμα για να ανταποκρίνεται ακόμα καλύτερα στις ανάγκες μου.

Θέλω να δημιουργήσω δεύτερο partition στο συναγερμό. Πώς ξεκινάω την διαδικάσία με το babyware?

Προσπάθησα απλά να δηλώσω ζώνες στο τμήμα 2 και να αλλάξω τους κωδικούς. Όμως δεν όπλιζε ούτε το τμήμα 1 ούτε το τμήμα 2. Εσβησα πάλι το 2ο partition και τους κωδικούς και δούλεψε κανονικά.Αρα κάτι δεν κάνω σωστα.

----------


## georgeb1957

Απόσπασμα απο το#5

.....π.χ. σε μία διώροφη κατοικία αντί να βάλεις 2 ανεξάρτητα κέντρα, ορίζεις τις ζώνες και τα πληκτρολόγια του κάτω ορόφου στο υποσύστημα 1 και τις ζώνες με τα πληκτρολόγια του πάνω ορόφου στο υποσύστημα 2. Ο χρόνος εξόδου που αναφέρεται στο υποσύστημα 1 μπαίνει στο [745] και ο χρόνος εξόδου που αντιστοιχεί στο υποσύστημα 2 μπαίνει στο [746]. 


Απόσπασμα απο το #10

..... Τώρα για να προλάβω την επόμενη απορία σου "πως θα αντιστοιχίσω κάποιο πληκτρολόγιο στην υπομονάδα 1 ή υπομονάδα 2 του κέντρου;" η απάντηση είναι: Δεν αντιστοιχούμε πληκτρολόγια στις υπομονάδες αλλά δημιουργούμε κωδικούς χρηστών στων οποίων τα δικαιώματα αν ενεργοποιήσουμε μόνο την επιλογή 1 θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο στη υπομονάδα 1, αν ενεργοποιήσουμε μόνο την επιλογή 2 θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο στην υπομονάδα 2 και αν ενεργοποιήσουμε και τις 2 επιλογές θα έχουν πρόσβαση και στις 2 υπομονάδες (δες στις σημειώσεις "επιλογές κωδικών πρόσβασης").


Υ.Σ. Αν κάνεις τον κόπο και διαβάσης όλο το Θέμα θα βρείς πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα και θα σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες.

----------


## gfdimopo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

Έχω καταφέρει να σετάρω το νέο μου συναγερμό μου χάρη στο forum!
Έχω ενα sp6000 + ip150 και έφτιαξα δύο partitions μέσω babyware κλπ. Θα ενεργοποιήσω στο επόμενο διάστημα το stay και το sleep. Ωστόσο έχω μία επιφύλαξη για τα παρακάτω πώς θα τα καταφέρω!


Συγκεκριμένα:

α) θα βάλω άλλες δύο σειρήνες εξωτερικές (τρεις συνολικά) και 3 εσωτερικές. Αυτό που θέλω είναι όταν είναι στο stay o συναγερμός ή στο sleep και δώσει συναγερμό να μην βαράνε οι τρείς εσωτερικές παρα μόνο οι εξωτερικές! Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μέσω pgm? 

β) επίσης θέλω όταν βαράει ο συναγερμός να ενεργοποιείται ο περιμετρικός φωτισμός του σπιτιού. O φωτισμός λειτουργεί μέσω ρελέ που βρίσκεται σε πίνακα. Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα νέο ρελέ με πηνίο 12V για να μην μπλέκω τα 220V με το συναγερμό. Οπότε και αυτό θα γίνει μέσω pgm? 

γ) Τέλος θέλω με κάποιο τρόπο να μου κάνει έλεγχο αν έχει πέσει το ρεύμα? Και να με ειδοποιεί. Υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα? Υπάρχει σαν επιλογή ή πρέπει να βάλω κάποιο ρελεδάκι σε 24 h ζώνη που να δίνει σιωπηλό συναγερμό? 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## georgeb1957

Όλα αυτά που θέλεις να κάνεις γίνονται ΜΟΝΟ με προγραμματισμό των PGM's επιλέγοντας το κατάλληλο event Group από τα 64 συνολικά που διαθέτει η σειρά SP. 

Για παράδειγμα εάν θέλεις να ενεργοποιηθεί ένα ρελε που έχεις συνδέσει στο PGM1(να ανάβει φώτα ή να ενεργοποιεί  σειρήνες)  όταν ανοίξει μία συγκεκριμένη ζώνη π.χ. η ζώνη 03 και συγχρόνως κτυπάει ο συναγερμός επειδή έχει παραβιαστεί κάποια άλλη ζώνη, χρησιμοποιείς στο  activation events --> "zone on Alarm" --> zone 03 και κάνεις disabled το deactivation event. Οπλίζοντας τον συναγερμό με το arm όταν παραβιαστεί οποιαδήποτε ζώνη και αρχίσει να κτυπάει ο συναγερμός το PGM1 θα ενεργοποιήσει το ρελέ του μόνο όταν ανοίξει και η ζώνη 03.
Αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις είναι σχετικό με το παραπάνω παράδειγμα με την διαφορά ότι εσύ θέλεις να ενεργοποιείται το pgm για παραβίαση περισσότερων απο 1 ζώνες. Δεν το έχω σκεφτεί αλλά πρέπει να γίνεται. 

Και για την ερώτηση γ) υπάρχει το αντίστοιχο Event Group. Μελέτησε από το programming guide το κεφάλαιο "Description of MG/SP Events" και εδώ είμαστε για απορίες σου.



Υ.Σ. Με 6 σειρήνες συνολικά δεν θα τρομάξεις μόνο τους επίδοξους κλέφτες αλλά θα κουφάνεις και τους γείτονές σου.

*Στην σειρά evo/evoHD τα events groups εχουν περισσότερες δυνατότητες.  π.χ. Στο events --> Zone on Alarm μπορείς να επιλέξεις μία συνεχόμενη ομάδα ζωνών (π.χ. απο την ζώνη 3 έως την ζώνη 25) ενώ στην σειρά SP/MG μόνο μία ζώνη, όπως περιέγραψα παραπάνω.*

----------


## georgeb1957

Επίσης στις σειρές evo/evoHD μία έξυπνη λύση είναι ο συνδιασμός PGM και Keyswitch. Για περισσότερα βλέπε το *#53*

----------


## MAN0S

Καλησπέρα,να ρωτήσω κ εγώ κάτι,αν κ δεν νομίζω ότι έχει πιθανότητα να γίνεται.Εχω 10 ξεχωριστες ζωνες.Οι μονές είναι για παράθυρα,οι ζυγες για πατζούρια.Πχ το 1 είναι το παράθυρο του υπνοδωματιου Α κ το 2 το πατζούρι του συγκεκριμένου υπνοδωματιου. Με αυτή τη λογική κ οι άλλες ζώνες.Υπαρχει τροπος να μην οπλίζει ο συναγερμός αν κ τα 2 είναι ανοιχτά αλλά να οπλίζει  (πχ με baybas) αν μόνο το παράθυρο ή μονο το πατζούρι είναι ανοιχτά?Έτσι να έχω την επιλογή του τι θέλω σε κάθε δωμάτιο να είναι ανοιχτό,αλλά δεν με αφήνει να οπλιζω κ να φύγω αν είναι κ τα 2 ανοιχτά?

----------


## georgeb1957

> Καλησπέρα,να ρωτήσω κ εγώ κάτι,αν κ δεν νομίζω ότι έχει πιθανότητα να γίνεται.Εχω 10 ξεχωριστες ζωνες.Οι μονές είναι για παράθυρα,οι ζυγες για πατζούρια.Πχ το 1 είναι το παράθυρο του υπνοδωματιου Α κ το 2 το πατζούρι του συγκεκριμένου υπνοδωματιου. Με αυτή τη λογική κ οι άλλες ζώνες.Υπαρχει τροπος να μην οπλίζει ο συναγερμός αν κ τα 2 είναι ανοιχτά αλλά να οπλίζει  (πχ με baybas) αν μόνο το παράθυρο ή μονο το πατζούρι είναι ανοιχτά?Έτσι να έχω την επιλογή του τι θέλω σε κάθε δωμάτιο να είναι ανοιχτό,αλλά δεν με αφήνει να οπλιζω κ να φύγω αν είναι κ τα 2 ανοιχτά?



Υπάρχει τρόπος αλλά ίσως δεν σε βολεύει.
1. Συνδέεις τις μαγνητικές επαφές του παραθύρου και του πατζουριού παράλληλα και τις στέλνεις σε μία ζώνη στο πανελ. Η ζώνη φαίνεται πάντα κλειστή αν ένα απο τα 2  ή και τα 2 (παράθυρο ή παντζούρι) είναι κλειστά. 
2. Στα δικαιώματα του user που κάνει όπλιση-αφόπλιση απαγορεύεις το bypass.
Το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι δεν έχεις εποπτεία εξ αποστάσεως αν έχεις αφήσει ανοικτό το παράθυρο ή το παντζούρι.

----------


## MAN0S

Ο πρώτος τρόπος είναι μάλλον η μοναδική λύση,αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εφαρμόσω για τεχνικούς λογους (ξήλωμα καλωδίων μέσα από τους τοίχους,στοκαρισμα κ βάψιμο ξανα).Ουσιαστικα έψαχνα  τρόπο να ομαδοποιησω 2 ζωνες ,όπου προϋπόθεση για όπλιση να είναι οτι θα πρεπει η μια απο τις 2 ζωνες να ειναι κλειστη.
Οπότε μάλλον θα το αφήσω όπως είναι,κ θα αλλάξω τις ονομασίες των ζωνων,έτσι ώστε να είναι εύκολα αντιληπτό ότι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο είναι κ το πατζούρι κ η μπαλκονόπορτα ειναι ανοιχτή.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ο πρώτος τρόπος είναι μάλλον η μοναδική λύση,αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εφαρμόσω για τεχνικούς λογους (ξήλωμα καλωδίων μέσα από τους τοίχους,στοκαρισμα κ βάψιμο ξανα).Ουσιαστικα έψαχνα  τρόπο να ομαδοποιησω 2 ζωνες ,όπου προϋπόθεση για όπλιση να είναι οτι θα πρεπει η μια απο τις 2 ζωνες να ειναι κλειστη.
> Οπότε μάλλον θα το αφήσω όπως είναι,κ θα αλλάξω τις ονομασίες των ζωνων,έτσι ώστε να είναι εύκολα αντιληπτό ότι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο είναι κ το πατζούρι κ η μπαλκονόπορτα ειναι ανοιχτή.



Δεν χρειάζεται στοκαρισμα και βάψιμο .γίνεται με απλή πρόσβαση στον πίνακα .

Ηλεκτρονικοί ολου του φόρουμ ενωθείτε.μια απλή πλακέτουλα χρειάζεται.

----------


## kioan

> Ο πρώτος τρόπος είναι μάλλον η μοναδική λύση,αλλά δεν μπορώ να την εφαρμόσω για τεχνικούς λογους (ξήλωμα καλωδίων μέσα από τους τοίχους,στοκαρισμα κ βάψιμο ξανα)



Δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις σκαψίματα. Μπορείς να παραλληλίσεις τις επαφές στην άλλη άκρη των καλωδίων, από από την πλευρά που καταλήγει στον πίνακα.

----------


## vasilllis

Υπάρχει και έτοιμη πλακέτα https://www.e-smarteck.gr/ΜVPK2-Πλακ...φές-NOVA-Smart
Αλλά αν στην κάνει κάποιος φίλος θα κοστίσει πολύ φτηνότερα.

----------


## stam1982

Βασιλη προυποθετει κα εαφες smart.Που σημαινει η μια επαφη εχει εν σειρα μια αντισταση ενω η αλλη ειναι κανονικη.

----------


## aktis

Το πλεονέκτημα του συστήματος nova smart , καθότι ελληνικής σχρδίασης ( keeper ) απαντάει στο ελληνικό προβλημα με τις πόρτες στα  μπαλκόνια στα  διαμερίσματα το καλοκαίρι .
Δίνει συναγερμό απο εξω προς τα μεσα αλλά δεν δινει απο μέσα προς τα έξω . ( στην ουσία ειναι μια έξυπνη ζώνη με επαφές και στο πατζούρι και στο τζάμι , για 2-3  πόρτες ) 
Αν την νύχτα ,  πχ με τον παραλληλισμο που είπατε πριν,  ανοίξει το πατζούρι ο κλέφτης δεν θα γίνει τίποτα παρά μόνο μεχρι να ανοίξει και η  τζαμόπορτα  ( και τον δεις κατευθείαν στο κρεβάτι σου ... ) , 
ενω το νοβα το καταλαβαίνει αμέσως σαν απειλή .  
Επίσης αν ανοίξεις απο μεσα προς τα έξω το τζαμι να πάρεις αερα  , παλι κανένα πρόβλημα 
Αν θελεις να πας ακόμα και να κάνεις και ένα  τσιγάρο  στο μπαλκόνι , και ανοίξεις και το πατζούρι αφού άνοιξες το τζάμι  , το καταλαβαίνει σαν κινηση του ιδιοκτήτη και δεν δίνει  συναγερμό ( νομίζω μέχρι 3 λεπτά ) 
Δυστυχώς , εκεί που έχουμε φτάσει ,  κάτι τέτοιες μικρές λεπτομέρειες μπορεί να είναι σημαντικές ...

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει κατι αντίστοιχο η sigma με το all day secure .

----------


## vasilllis

Σταματη δεν το γνωριζα.Ειχε πεσει στην αντιλληψη μου παλιοτερα και ειχα διαβασει λιγο την λειτουργια του,αλλα μεχρι εκει.
Χρηστο χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος αυτο το κανει το κεντρο της αφου ορισεις εσυ ποιες ζωνες ειναι τζαμοπορτα/ρολο ωστε να γνωριζει.Αντιστοιχο εχει και η paradox.
Eχω σκεφτει οτι μπορει να γινει με μια πλακετουλα με ενα ολοκληρωμενο με πυλες or και and να εχει εισοδο δυο ζωνες και εξοδο μια ωστε καθε ανοιγμα να εχει δυο επαφες και υποχρεωτικα μια απο τις δυο να ειναι κλειστη.

----------


## MAN0S

Έχετε δίκιο παιδιά,θα το φτιάξω παραλληλα από την πλευρά του πινακα,ώστε να μην κάνω ζημιές.
Βέβαια κ η λύση της πλακετουλας,σε ένα συγκεκριμενο παράθυρο που έχω μόνο 2 καλώδια είναι τέλεια για μένα.

----------


## stam1982

Μανο αν λες για την πλακετα που εδειξε ο Βασιλης προυποθετει συγκεκριμενες επαφες διαφορετικες μεταξυ τους ως πως την τιμη της αντιστασης.Της συνδεεις παραλληλα στην εισοδο της πλακετας αυτης και οδηγεις την εξοδο στη ζωνη του πινακα σου.Ομορφη πατεντα αλλα θεωρω το κοστος της μεγαλο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μανο αν λες για την πλακετα που εδειξε ο Βασιλης προυποθετει συγκεκριμενες επαφες διαφορετικες μεταξυ τους ως πως την τιμη της αντιστασης.Της συνδεεις παραλληλα στην εισοδο της πλακετας αυτης και οδηγεις την εξοδο στη ζωνη του πινακα σου.Ομορφη πατεντα αλλα θεωρω το κοστος της μεγαλο.



Αν στις ηδη υπαρχων επαφες προσθεσεις αντιστασεις θα κανει δουλεια?
οντως ειναι ακριβη παντως.

ΥΓ για πλακετα που αναφερα πιστευω μπορει να γινει με ενα ολοκληρωμενο με or πυλες (τροφοδοσια και οτι αλλο χρειαστει).καποια δικλειδα χρειαζεται στο να μην επιτρεπει να ανοιγει η κλειστη εισοδος της or οταν ειναι οπλισμενος.

----------


## stam1982

Δεν έχω μετρήσει την τιμή της αντίστασης και δεν τις  δουλεύω πια για να το δω.Ισως να ήταν πιο φτηνή να δούλευε περισσότερο.Το μακρινό 2011 αυτός που δούλευα τα έβαζε στις ακριβές δουλειές.
Βασιλη θελει πειραματισμό αυτό που λες.Παντως αν έχει κάποιος χρόνο αξίζει να ασχοληθεί.

----------


## georgeb1957

> μπορει να γινει με ενα ολοκληρωμενο με or πυλες (τροφοδοσια και οτι αλλο χρειαστει).καποια δικλειδα χρειαζεται στο να μην επιτρεπει να ανοιγει η κλειστη εισοδος της or οταν ειναι οπλισμενος.



Μπράβο Βασίλη. Μου έδωσες ιδέες.!!! 
Με ένα PGM και το κατάλληλο event μπορείς άνετα να ελέγξεις το αποτέλεσμα μιας λογικής πύλης.
Οι εφαρμογές πολλές και ανάλογα την φαντασία του καθενός.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μπράβο Βασίλη. Μου έδωσες ιδέες.!!! 
> Με ένα PGM και το κατάλληλο event μπορείς άνετα να ελέγξεις το αποτέλεσμα μιας λογικής πύλης.
> Οι εφαρμογές πολλές και ανάλογα την φαντασία του καθενός.



για προχωρησε το να το δουμε  :Smile: 
Πιστευω το κοστος θα ειναι πολυ μικρο για ενα ανοιγμα.

----------


## georgeb1957

> για προχωρησε το να το δουμε 
> Πιστευω το κοστος θα ειναι πολυ μικρο για ενα ανοιγμα.



 

Θα πάρω για παράδειγμα αυτό που ζήτησε ο Μάνος στο #135. 
Θέλει να μπορεί να οπλίση τον συναγερμό (χωρίς να μπεί σε διαδικασίες bypass ή force arming) στην περίπτωση που αφήσει ανοικτό σε μία μπαλκονόπορτα το παντζούρι ή την πόρτα. Η απάντηση ήταν "Συνδέεις τις μαγνητικές επαφές του παραθύρου και του πατζουριού παράλληλα και τις στέλνεις σε μία ζώνη στο πανελ. Η ζώνη φαίνεται πάντα κλειστή αν ένα απο τα 2 ή και τα 2 (παράθυρο ή παντζούρι) είναι κλειστά"
Η παράλληλη σύνδεση των μαγνητικών επαφών βγάζει σαν αποτέλεσμα ότι και μία λογική πύλη "OR" ( εάν οι 2 είσοδοι μιας πύλης OR είναι ανοικτές τότε και η έξοδος της πύλης είναι ανοικτή, σε κάθε άλλο περίπτωση συνδιασμού των 2 εισόδων η έξοδος είναι πάντα κλειστή.

Σωστά παρατήρησε ο "aktis" στο #142 ότι έτσι μειώνεται ο βαθμός ασφάλειας διότι με οπλισμένο τον συναγερμό, παραβιάζοντας απ' έξω το παντζούρι ο συναγερμός δεν θα κτυπήση παρά μόνο όταν ανοίξει και η πόρτα.

Το σωστό είναι οι μαγνητικές επαφές πόρτας-παντζουριού να ενωθούν σε σειρά. Ετσι η ζώνη θα παραμένει κλειστή μόνο στην περίπτωση που και οι 2 μαγνητικές επαφές είναι κλειστές. Η εν σειρά σύνδεση των μαγνητικών επαφών βγάζει σαν αποτέλεσμα ότι και μία λογική πύλη "AND" (εάν οι 2 είσοδοι μιάς πύλης AND είναι κλειστές τότε και η έξοδος είναι κλειστή, σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση συνδιασμού των 2 εισόδων ή έξοδος παραμένη ανοικτή)

Επομένως θα πρέπει oi 2 μαγνητικές επαφές να συνδεθούν παράλληλα στις εισόδους 2 λογικών πυλών "OR" και "AND" και οι έξοδοι των 2 λογικών πυλών να ενωθούν στις επαφές ενός ρελε SPDT.* Στην κλειστή επαφή του ρελέ θα ενωθεί η έξοδος της πύλης AND* ,στην ανοικτή επαφή η έξοδος της πύλης OR και η μεσαία επαφή θα ελέγχει την κατάσταση της ζώνης του panel μέσω ενός ρελε SPST.

Μέχρι να διεγερθεί το ρελέ από κάποια εντολή οι επαφές παντζούρι-πόρτας θα είναι πάντα ενωμένες σε σειρά (κατάσταση AND), έτσι όταν οπλίζεται ο συναγερμός θα έχουμε πάντα την μέγιστη ασφάλεια.
Η διέγερση του ρελέ *για να μπεί η ζώνη σε κατάσταση OR θα γίνεται με ένα PGM που θα ελέγχεται από ένα  keyswitch*  και εν συνεχεία θα οπλίζεται ο συναγερμός. *Όταν αφοπλισθεί ο συναγερμός η ζώνη θα γυρνάει ΠΑΝΤΑ σε κατάσταση ADD*
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ο χρήστης του συναγερμού αν θέλει με δική του ευθύνη να οπλίση την ζώνη του συναγερμού με μειωμένη ασφάλεια και να είναι σίγουρος ότι ένα από τα 2 πόρτα-παντζούρι είναι κλειστά θα πατάει ένα keyswitch. Όταν αφοπλίσει τον συναγερμό η ζώνη ΠΑΝΤΑ θα γυρνάει σε μέγιστη ασφάλεια. 

Το κόστος της κατασκευής δεν ξεπερνάει τα 6 ευρώ (ολοκληρωμένα 74HC08, 74HC32, requlator LM7805, 1 ρελέ SPDT, 1 ρελέ SPST) 

*ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ: To keyswitch για τον έλεγχο ενός PGM γίνεται μόνο στις σειρές evo/evoHD*

----------


## vasilllis

σωστα.Πρεπει να συνδεθουν σε or (μαλλον xor) και And.Ετσι αν ειναι η And 1 τοτε η ζωνη θα 'βλεπει'αυτη την πυλη.Αν η XOR ειναι 1 θα βλεπει αυτη την πυλη και αν ειναι και οι δυο 0 η ζωνη θα ειναι ανοικτη.Προυποθεση να ειναι οτι η ΧΟR μπορει να γινει ΑND(αν καποιος κλεισει και το αλλο ανοιγμα δηλ) ,αλλα η AND να μην γινει XOR(προφανως προυποθετει καποιο delay αυτη η δυνατοτητα ή την χρηση PGM).
Ετσι λυνεται το προβλημα της μειωμενης ασφαλειας(βεβαια μειομενη ασφαλεια θα εχεις απο την στιγμη που καποιο ανοιγμα θα ασφαλιζεται μονο με το 1 μεσο-τζαμοπορτα η παντζουρι)

----------


## georgeb1957

Βασίλη το σωστό είναι OR

----------


## vasilllis

Όχι or, γιατί έτσι για να αλλάξει κατάσταση θα πρέπει να ανοίξουν και οι δύο επαφές.

----------


## georgeb1957

Δεν επιμένω γιατί δεν ξέρω το σενάριο που έχεις στο μυαλό σου.

Βλέπε στο *#150* το δικό μου σενάριο τώρα που το ολοκλήρωσα

----------


## gfdimopo

Παιδια καλησπερα! Εφτιαξα δυο partition στο συστημα που εχω (sp6000)  και απο τοτε που εφτιαξα τα δυο partition για καποιο λογο δεν βαραει η σειρηνα η εξωτερικη. Ενω το ρελεδακι οπλιζει κανονικα γιατι με περνει τηλεφωνο το gsm που εχω συνδεσει και περνει εντολη,  η σειρηνα δεν βαραει. Ωστοσο αν την αναγκασω απο το κεντρο βαραει που σηναινει οτι ειναι θεμα προγραμματισμου! Ξερετε αν υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που να αντιστοιχιζει την σειρηνα με την καθε area στο babyware? Η κατι τετοιο; 

ΥΓ στην area 1 που επαιζε κανονικα η σειρηνα πριν κανω τα partition τωρα δεν χτυπαει!

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## stam1982

Δες ξανα στον προγραμματισμο του pgm στο τελος να εχει 99

----------


## gfdimopo

Η pgm 5 ειναι;

Τι ομάδα συμβάντος θα πρέπει να επιλέξω? 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν επιμένω γιατί δεν ξέρω το σενάριο που έχεις στο μυαλό σου.
> 
> Βλέπε στο *#150* το δικό μου σενάριο τώρα που το ολοκλήρωσα



Στραβωμαρα μου. Δεν το είδα καν

----------


## georgeb1957

> Η pgm 5 ειναι;







> Τι ομάδα συμβάντος θα πρέπει να επιλέξω? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Ποιο PGM είναι απο τα 5 που έχει το πανελ μόνο εσύ μπορείς να το βρείς βλέποντας το καλώδιο του SSP της σειρήνας που συνδέεται.
Η ομάδα συμβάντος είναι Bell On/Bell/Off. 
Βλέπε και *εδώ* για περισσότερα

----------


## vasilllis

IMG_20180422_224304.jpg
Πολυ προχειρο σχεδιο (ισως να εχει και λαθη) .Μεχρι και το μελανι απο το στυλο τελειωσε για αυτο και ειναι κακογραμενο(+ οτι μου βγηκε η κουραση ολης της εβδομαδας)
Παρε μια ιδεα τι ελεγα.Η Xor αναβει την Ζ ωνη στο 0-1 ή 1-0
η Αnd στο 1-1 μονο.
και οι δυο μεσω της or πυλης.
Οταν τωρα ενεργοποιηθει η pgm (στην οπλιση δηλαδη) θα εχουμε:
την Ζ κλειστη μεσω της xor
αν η Ζ κλεισει μεσω της and τοτε θα γινει set το flip flop (μεχρι να γινει reset απο την αφοπλιση της pgm) εμποδιζοντας την πυλη xor να δωσει 1,να ανοιξει δηλαδη καποια επαφη εφοσον ο συναγερμος ειναι armed.

ελεγα να χρησιμοποιηθουν 7804 7832(τετοιου τυπου ολοκληρωμενα)

----------


## georgeb1957

Είναι αργά να το ψάξω για λάθη, πιστεύω το δικό σου σενάριο είναι καλύτερο απο το δικό μου!!! 
Ειχα σκεφθεί και εγώ να έβαζα αντί ρελέ ένα flip-flop αλλά ήθελα να το κάνω ποιό κατανοητό στην περιγραφή. 

Υ.Σ. Εχω βρεί *ΕΔΩ* έαν online gate simulator.

----------

aktis (23-04-18)

----------


## aktis

Ωραία η προσπάθεια σας αλλά το παρακάνατε με τα PGM ... ( χωρίς παρεξηγηση ... simple is beautiful    ! ) 
Απ ότι είδα και σε κατι διαφημιστικά , που φαίνεται καλύτερα , εχει και ενα μΕ  ( ATtiny 8 pin )
http://www.keeper.gr/ALARM/alarm-wired/invcontact/0101-0061

----------


## georgeb1957

Όταν θα έρθει η επόμενη γενιά συναγερμών. που θα μπορείς να ενσωματώσεις δικά σου script-akia, θα διαβάζουμε αυτά και θα γελάμε.

----------


## vasilllis

Eνταξει με εναν με θα ειναι παιχνιδακι ,δεν το συζητω.Απο θέμα ασφάλειας δεν γνωρίζω.Οντως  παντως δεν μιλαμε πλεον για μικρο πλακετακι και σιγουρα δεν φτανει μονο ενα ενω στον μ.ε μπορουν να μπουν 2-3 ανοιγματα.

----------


## stam1982

Λες να μην αλλάζουν ακόμα επεξεργαστή στην παραντοξ λόγω του ότι θα κάνουν τη μεγάλη αλλαγη;Αγανάκτησα προσπαθώντας να προγραμματίσω ενα EVO HD  μεχρι να δει το διπλασιασμό ζωνών.Μετα μια συνδεόταν γρήγορα με το πισι μια καθυ-στερούσε.

----------


## georgeb1957

Δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση π.χ. η GOOGLE βλέποντας ότι έχει ψωμί το κομμάτι "Ασφάλεια" να φτιάξει ένα πλακετάκι με ενσωματωμένο android λειτουργικό.

----------


## vasilllis

Η χαρά του κλέφτη θα είναι.

----------


## stam1982

Ο,τι συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ ποσο ασφαλες μπορει να ειναι;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Ο,τι συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ ποσο ασφαλες μπορει να ειναι;



Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν φταίει ΜΟΝΟ το ιντερνετ
Σίγουρα θα έχετε κινητό android και συνδέεστε στο ιντερνετ.
Πάρτε ένα υπογλώσσιο και δές τε *ΕΔΩ*  τι γνωρίζει για σας η GOOGLE  (πατήστε στα επιμέρους λινκ απο το κινητό σας).
Φταίει το ιντερνετ και το κινητό ή ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουμε τις δυνατότητες και τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνουμε για μία στοιχειώδη ασφάλεια;

----------


## stam1982

Με βλεπω να περνω δυο υπογλωσσια.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε ξερουμε πως να φυλαχτουμε η δεν υπολογιζουμε ποσο επικινδυνη ειναι η αμελεια.

----------


## kioan

Όταν σχεδιάζεται ένα σύστημα προσπαθούμε πάντα να ελαττώσουμε την λεγόμενη επιφάνεια επίθεσης, δηλαδή όλα τα σημεία από όπου ένας κακόβουλος χρήστης μπορεί να προσπαθήσει να συνδεθεί αποκτώντας μη εξουσιοδοτημένη πρόσβαση. 

Η μείωση του attack surface επιτυγχάνεται κυρίως μέσω μείωσης του όγκου του κώδικα της εφαρμογής και τον περιορισμό των εκτεθειμενων σημείων αυτής. 

Αυτό που συζητάμε με τον Android συναγερμό κινείται προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση: Η εργασία δηλαδή, αν και θα μπορούσε να γίνει με έναν απλό μικροελεγκτή, αντικαθίσταται με ολοκληρο λειτουργικό σύστημα και ο συναγερμός που θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει ανεξάρτητα από το οτιδήποτε, συνδέεται στο μεγαλύτερο δυνατόν δίκτυο, δηλαδή στο Internet. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα και με την αναβαθμηση που θελω να κανω σε ενα sp6000 θελω να ρωτησω ποσες περιφεριακες συσκευες μπορουμε να βαλουμε επανω στο συναγερμο πχ.επειδη θελω να κουμπωσο ακομα ενα ζχ8 και να φτασω στης 32 ζωνες.
εχω τροφοδοσια 60w και εαν εξερεσουμε το SP6000 με  VDMP-3,K32-LCD,3 ΖΧ8,IP150,RTX3, ποσα περιφεριακα ακομα αντεχει?

----------


## stam1982

Τα 60 watt πως τα υπολογιζεις;Στην εξοδο του δινει μαξ 800 ma.Πρεπει να υπολογισεις και τα ρανταρ και τη σειρηνα.Η σειρηνα χρειαζεται αρκετο ρευμα οταν φορτιζει τη μπαταρια της.
Η σειρα sp δεχεται μαξ 32 ζωνες.Η επεκταση της σειρας sp δεν διπλασιαζεται.

----------


## georgeb1957

1. O μετασχηματιστής που συνιστάται για τα πανελ SP/MG είναι 40VA με μέγιστο ρεύμα στην AUX 700ma, σύνολο από AUX+BELL 1,3A δές σημειώσεις στο σκαρίφημα ΕΔΩ 
2. Η επέκταση ζώνης για τα πανελ SP/MG είναι η ΖΧ8SP (με 8 ζώνες επέκτασης.) δές και ΕΔΩ

----------


## takhs764

> Τα 60 watt πως τα υπολογιζεις;Στην εξοδο του δινει μαξ 800 ma.Πρεπει να υπολογισεις και τα ρανταρ και τη σειρηνα.Η σειρηνα χρειαζεται αρκετο ρευμα οταν φορτιζει τη μπαταρια της.
> Η σειρα sp δεχεται μαξ 32 ζωνες.Η επεκταση της σειρας sp δεν διπλασιαζεται.



το τροφοδοτικο γραφει 70va εγω εκανα λαθος

----------


## takhs764

> 1. O μετασχηματιστής που συνιστάται για τα πανελ SP/MG είναι 40VA με μέγιστο ρεύμα στην AUX 700ma, σύνολο από AUX+BELL 1,3A δές σημειώσεις στο σκαρίφημα ΕΔΩ 
> 2. Η επέκταση ζώνης για τα πανελ SP/MG είναι η ΖΧ8SP (με 8 ζώνες επέκτασης.) δές και ΕΔΩ



διλαδη με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο ειμαι εκτος ειδη απο τα πρωτευον περιφεριακα σου συναγερμου και μαλλον πρεπει να παω σε επεκταση ps-817 για να βοηθεια του συναγερμου?
ευχαριστω πολυ 
PS-817

----------


## georgeb1957

> διλαδη με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο ειμαι εκτος ειδη απο τα πρωτευον περιφεριακα σου συναγερμου και μαλλον πρεπει να παω σε επεκταση ps-817 για να βοηθεια του συναγερμου?
> ευχαριστω πολυ 
> PS-817



Δεν νομίζω. Τί περιφερειακά ακόμα θα προσθέσεις;
 Π.χ. ενδεικτικές καταναλώσεις: IP150 110ma, VDMP3 35ma, K32-lcd 150ma, RTX3 35ma, ZX8 30ma
H AUX έχει προστασία υπερφόρτωσης και εάν υπερβείς τα 1,1Α κλείνει.  Απο την AUX μπορείς να πάρεις κανονικά μέχρι 700ma με maximun τα 800ma.

Την σειρήνα να την συνδέσεις στην μπαταρία του συναγερμού μέσω μιας ασφάλειας και όχι στην AUX του πανελ.

----------


## takhs764

> Δεν νομίζω. Τί περιφερειακά ακόμα θα προσθέσεις;
>  Π.χ. ενδεικτικές καταναλώσεις: IP150 110ma, VDMP3 35ma, K32-lcd 150ma, RTX3 35ma, ZX8 30ma
> H AUX έχει προστασία υπερφόρτωσης και εάν υπερβείς τα 1,1Α κλείνει.  Απο την AUX μπορείς να πάρεις κανονικά μέχρι 700ma με maximun τα 800ma.
> 
> Την σειρήνα να την συνδέσεις στην μπαταρία του συναγερμού μέσω μιας ασφάλειας και όχι στην AUX του πανελ.



αυτα που αναφερω πιο πανω post 172 +3-optex vxi st 20x3ma,1-optex ftn st 17ma,2-outgate 2x42ma,2-πυρανυχνευσεις 2x90ma,12-radar στο περιπου γιατι ειναι διαφορων μαρκων και δεν εχω τα στοιχεια του και τα υπολογιζω 12χ20ma πιστευω οτι ειμαι στο πανω απο το οριο για αυτο και ρωταω βεβαια δεν θα δουλευουν ολα μαζι ,
και με παρηγορει ειναι οτι εχει ασφαλεια

----------


## stam1982

Καλο θα ηταν να βαλεις τροφοδοτικο.Αφηνεις οτι εχει σχεση με bus πανω στην μητρικη και ολα τα υπολοιπα στο τροφοδοτικο.

----------

mikemtb (01-05-18)

----------


## p270

για να κατεβασουμε τις οδηγεις ζηταει χρηματα η κανω καποιο λαθος ;

----------


## georgeb1957

Οταν τα έβαλα εκεί ήταν δωρεάν. Τώρα δεν ξέρω.  Στείλε μου με P.M ένα email να στα στείλω.

Κατεβάστε τα απο εδώ *https://we.tl/TViNSzrO05
*
Το link θα ισχύει για περίπου 1 μήνα.

----------


## Ste7ios

> Όταν θα έρθει η επόμενη γενιά συναγερμών. που θα μπορείς να ενσωματώσεις δικά σου script-akia, θα διαβάζουμε αυτά και θα γελάμε.







> Δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση π.χ. η GOOGLE βλέποντας ότι έχει ψωμί το κομμάτι "Ασφάλεια" να φτιάξει ένα πλακετάκι με ενσωματωμένο android λειτουργικό.







> Ο,τι συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ ποσο ασφαλες μπορει να ειναι;







> Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν φταίει ΜΟΝΟ το ιντερνετ
> Σίγουρα θα έχετε κινητό android και συνδέεστε στο ιντερνετ.
> Πάρτε ένα υπογλώσσιο και δές τε *ΕΔΩ*  τι γνωρίζει για σας η GOOGLE  (πατήστε στα επιμέρους λινκ απο το κινητό σας).
> Φταίει το ιντερνετ και το κινητό ή ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουμε τις δυνατότητες και τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνουμε για μία στοιχειώδη ασφάλεια;







> Με βλεπω να περνω δυο υπογλωσσια.Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε ξερουμε πως να φυλαχτουμε η δεν υπολογιζουμε ποσο επικινδυνη ειναι η αμελεια.



Σε ένα βαθμό υπάρχει μια δαιμονοποίηση με το θέμα Internet... Μια σωστή υλοποίηση τεχνικά μπορεί να είναι αρκετά ασφαλής. Όλα αυτά όμως αυξάνουν κατά πολύ τις απαιτήσεις και το κόστος. Κρυπτογράφηση, δυνατότεροι επεξεργαστές, κώδικας γραμμένος που ακολουθεί μεθοδολογίες ασφάλειας, penetration tests, είναι μερικά μόνο που χρειάζονται. Τεχνικές λύσεις υπάρχουν...

Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι developers που έχω γνωρίσει δεν έχουν ιδέα απο τέτοια θέματα, και ακόμη χειρότερα δεν ενδιαφέρει τις εταιρίες ανάπτυξης λογισμικού να επενδύσουν σοβαρά στο θέμα καθώς κοστίζει.

Εννοείται ένα σύστημα που δεν συνδέεται σε κάποιο δίκτυο είναι πιο ασφαλές από κάποιο που συνδέεται αλλά στο Internet αλλά τα οφέλη μπορεί να είναι τέτοια σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις που δικαιολογούν το όποιο ρίσκο...

Το Android είναι ο,τι χειρότερο απο άποψη ασφάλειας αυτή τη στιγμή. Όπως είναι η αγορά του δύσκολο να βελτιωθεί σημαντικά... Γιατί πέφτετε απο τα σύννεφα; Τζάμπα δεν υπάρχει, και δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει. Απο την στιγμή που δεν πληρώνεις για κάποιο προϊόν, εσύ ο ίδιος είσαι το προϊόν προς πώληση... Πως αλλιώς θα βγάλει χρήμα η Google, το Facebook και όλα αυτά τα «δωρεάν»; Το κόστος για να δουλέψουν όλα αυτά είναι τεράστιο, χωρίς να βάλουμε μέσα το κέρδος...

Για τα θέματα ασφάλειας στους υπολογιστές φταίνε τόσο οι διάφοροι κατασκευαστές hardware & software αλλά σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι θέμα άγνοιας των χρηστών, και απροθυμίας να ακολουθήσουν κάποια best practices.

Σταματάω εδώ γιατί είναι εκτός θέματος αυτή η κουβέντα...

----------


## georgeb1957

Ερώτηση φίλου με P.M. 




> ...... για να μην κανω λαθος το ip150s ειναι για τον προγραμματιχουμε απο pc;και αν οχι τι χρειαζόμαστε;



Φέρνω την ερώτηση και την απάντηση στο νήμα γιατί μπορεί και κάποιος άλλος να ωφεληθεί απο την απάντηση.

Τα πανελ της paradox (evo/sp/mg) μπορείς να το προγραμματίσεις με 3 τρόπους.
1. μέσω του πληκτρολογίου, στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο.
2. μέσω της usb θύρας του Η.Υ  Συνδέεις το πανελ μέσω του module usb307 στον Η.Υ. που τρέχεις το πρόγραμμα babyware και το προγραμματίζεις.
3. μέσω του δικτύου ethernet του σπιτιού σου. Συνδέεις το πανελ στο module ip150 και το ip150 σε μία θύρα ethernet του δικτύου σου. Απο το Η.Υ. που είναι συνδεδεμένος στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου τρέχεις το πρόγραμμα babyware και ο προγραμματισμός γίνεται μέσω του δικτύου. Το πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι με το IP150 μπορείς να ελέγξεις τον συναγερμό σου (όπλιση-αφόπλιση-διάφορες άλλες πληροφορίες κ.λ.π) απο το κινητό σου μέσω  internet με το πρόγραμμα "iparadox" ή το "insite cold" της paradox.

----------

p270 (06-06-18)

----------


## p270

ερωτηση :EVOHD η SP 7000;

----------


## georgeb1957

> ερωτηση :EVOHD η SP 7000;



ΣΕ τόσο γενική ερώτηση δεν υπάρχει απάντηση.
Η σειρά evoHD κάνει ότι και η σειρά SP7000 ΚΑΙ πολλά-πολλά περισσότερα που ίσως να μην σου χρειάζονται.

----------


## p270

ο μονος λογος που το ρωταω ειναι για η σειρα evo δεχεται ποιο εξελιγμενα keypad

----------


## stam1982

Τι εννοεις εξελιγμενα;Τεχνολογικα;Ο, τι  πιο καινουριο κυκλοφορει ειναι το 7ιντσο αφης που συνδεεται σε ολες τις σειρες.

----------


## p270

ειναι σιγουρο αυτο ;αυτο εδω μπαινει και στον 7000;

----------


## stam1982

Το επιβεβαιωσα και στον καταλογο.

----------


## p270

thanks σταματη

----------


## georgeb1957

Νέο link https://we.tl/HYHQOOnOJu 
για τις σημειώσεις μου που βρίσκονται στο scribd
Το link ισχύει για 1 βδομάδα

----------

aktis (10-07-18)

----------


## kioan

> Ο, τι  πιο καινουριο κυκλοφορει ειναι το 7ιντσο αφης που συνδεεται σε ολες τις σειρες.



Το TM70 δηλαδή.

Πάντως, αν ισχύει ότι και στο TM50, δεν κερδίζεις και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο σε σχέση με απλό πληκτρολόγιο, καθώς τις λειτουργίες που θα μπορούσαν να αξιοποιήσουν την οθόνη (πχ γραφική απεικόνιση των ζωνών σε σχέδιο κάτοψης του χώρου) τις έχει κλειδωμένες και πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να τις ξεκλειδώσεις (κάτι που ΔΕΝ ανέφερε πουθενά πριν την αγορά του)

----------


## p270

και ποσα θελουν για ξεκλειδωμα ;

----------


## kioan

> και ποσα θελουν για ξεκλειδωμα ;



Πρέπει να είναι της τάξης των 40 euro (ή και περισσότερα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος)

Αλλά όσα και να είναι, είναι κερατιάτικα καθώς κατά την αγορά του ένα από τα features που πολυδιαφημίζουν είναι το spot on locator.

----------


## MAN0S

> Πρέπει να είναι της τάξης των 40 euro (ή και περισσότερα, δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
> 
> Αλλά όσα και να είναι, είναι κερατιάτικα καθώς κατά την αγορά του ένα από τα features που πολυδιαφημίζουν είναι το spot on locator.



Αν βγαλεις φωτο του σπιτιου σου κ τις περασεις στο ΤΜ50 που ειναι σιγουρα δωρεαν?Αυτό έκανα εγω,κ όταν χτυπάει πχ το παράθυρο της κουζίνας, μου δείχνει την φωτο της κουζίνας μου,με ένα κόκκινο θαυμαστικό στο παράθυρο.

----------


## kioan

Εννοείς έχεις περάσει μια φωτογραφία για την κάθε ζώνη και σου την εμφανίσει αυτόματα; Έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα;

----------


## p270

τα Proximity Key Tag χρειαζονται επιπλεον πλακετα η τα αναγνωριζει ως εχει ο sp 7000 με το πληκτρολογειο *K32LX 32;*

----------


## stam1982

Τα πληκτρολογια της paradox δεν εχουν proximity.

----------


## georgeb1957

Τα Proximity Key Tag της Paradox είναι τα C702, C704, C705, C706 και είναι συμβατά ΜΟΝΟ με τα panels EVO και EVOHD.

Επιπλέον χρειάζεσαι ένα Access Control Module όπως π.χ. το ACM12 και τουλάχιστον έναν καρταναγνώστη.

Η χρήση τους είναι για να ελέγχεις την πρόσβαση σε πόρτες π.χ. σε ένα κτίριο γραφείων ποιός μπαίνει, ποιός βγαίνει, ποιές μέρες και τι ώρες του επιτρέπεται να μπαινοβγαίνει κ.λ.π.

----------


## MAN0S

> Εννοείς έχεις περάσει μια φωτογραφία για την κάθε ζώνη και σου την εμφανίσει αυτόματα; Έχει τέτοια δυνατότητα;



Ναι,αποθηκεύονται οι φωτο στην κάρτα sd που παιρνει το TM50.Κ οχι μονο την εμφανιζει αυτόματα, αλλα σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα να βαλεις μια κοκκινη κουκιδα στο σημειο που εγινε η παραβίαση,πχ αν έχεις μια πορτα κ διπλα ενα παράθυρό κ γινει παραβιαση στη πορτα,η κουκκιδα βγαινει πανω στη πορτα.Εχει μονο ενα περιορισμο στο μεγεθος καθε φωτογραφιας,το οποιο ομως δεν δημιουργει κανενα θεμα ευκρίνειας.

----------


## p270

Για ολα ολα  με τις φωτο ομως ειπαμε θελει ξεκλείδωμα,;

----------


## MAN0S

Σε εμένα, που έκανα αυτό που σου είπα με τις φωτογραφίες, δεν ζήτησε πουθενά ξεκλείδωμα.Ισως πιο έμπειρα παιδιά στο φόρουμ,να μας πουν τι παίζει τελικά.

----------


## p270

Πως να βγαλεις ομως φωτο ενα δωματιο που εχει 4παγιδες και ενα ρανταρ ;
Μηπως Μηπως  να φτιαξουμε κάτοψη για τετοιο δωματιο; Αλλιως θα πρεπει να βγαλουμε ξεχωριστα ολα τα σημεια των δωματιων που εψουν παγιδες η ρανταρ

----------


## kioan

Στο δικό μου TM50, πηγαίνοντας στο μενού Ρυθμίσεις > Πρόσθετα έχω αυτές τις δύο επιλογές:




Αυτά είναι αντιστοίχως τα εξής:







Σε όποιο και από τα δύο, πατώντας το κουμπί ενεργοποίηση με οδηγεί στο παρακάτω για εισαγωγή κωδικού ξεκλειδώματος:





Πρόκειται δηλαδή για τις μοναδικές 2 λειτουργίες για τις οποίες έχει νόημα μια οθόνη σαν του TM50: 

την εποπτική οθόνη OnScreen Monitoring με όλες τις ζώνεςτην γραφική απεικόνιση SpotOn σε κάτοψη

Ειδικά η χρέωση του OnScreen Monitoring σε ένα keypad με TFT είναι εντελώς κοροϊδία  :Thumbdown:  Αν το ήξερα (αν δηλαδή το έλεγαν πριν την αγορά) θα έβαζα το K32+ που έχει τα LED για την ίδια δουλειά και στα αναβοσβήνει χωρίς να ζητάει κερατιάτικες χρεώσεις  :Sneaky2:

----------


## MAN0S

> Πως να βγαλεις ομως φωτο ενα δωματιο που εχει 4παγιδες και ενα ρανταρ ;
> Μηπως Μηπως  να φτιαξουμε κάτοψη για τετοιο δωματιο; Αλλιως θα πρεπει να βγαλουμε ξεχωριστα ολα τα σημεια των δωματιων που εψουν παγιδες η ρανταρ



Πιθανόν να εχεις δικιο κ να θέλει κάτοψη,πιθανόν όμως  να μπορεις να βάλεις παραπάνω από μια κουκίδα,ώστε να καλύψεις τις επιπλέον ζώνες,δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν υπάρχει αυτή η επιλογή. Βέβαια λύνετε αυτό που λες με κ με παραπανω φωτογραφιες(αν κ νομίζω ότι υπάρχει όριο 32 φωτογραφιών στο TM50 )

----------


## p270

Τι ωο kioan λεει οτι το δικο του είναι κλειδωμένο το δικο δου ηταν ;εχεις εο tm 50 η το 70;
Μπερδεμενη ιστορια μου φαινεται γιατι αν ειναι κλειδωμένο φανταζομαι οτι των κωδικο τον δινουν μονο μονο σε συνεργατες τους

----------


## georgeb1957

kioan καλημέρα,

Μπές με το babyware στο πανελ, κάνε διπλό κλικ με το mouse στο ΤΜ50 και κύττα στο "Advanced option" αν είναι τσεκαρισμένο το κουτάκι "Need code to view plan" και ξετσεκαρισέτο.
Κανονικά, όπως λέει και ο Μάνος, δεν πρέπει να σου ζητάει κωδικούς ενεργοποίησης. 
Επειδή βλέπω το πληκτρολόγιο σου έχει ελληνικό μενού, μάλλον το firmware είναι πειραγμένο απο τους εδώ φωστήρες.
Πέρνα του το Αγγλικό firmware και δεν θα έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## kasikis

Υπάρχει χρέωση για τις κατόψεις από την paradox η οποία στέλνει σε μορφή email τον κωδικό , και με το που τον βάλεις ενεργοποιείς τα δύο μενού. Και από την μύγα ξίγκι. Δεν αξίζει κατά την γνώμη μου. K32 με LED ωραία επιλογή και Κ35 πιο εφετζίδικη . Αν και από μακρυά αν κοιτάξεις το πληκτρολόγιο μόνο σε αυτά που είναι τύπου LED διακρίνεις αν είναι οπλισμένος και τι ακριβώς όπλισμα έχει (Κ636-Κ10-Κ32). Όλα τα υπόλοιπα πάς κοντά.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Υπάρχει *χρέωση για τις κατόψεις από την paradox* η οποία στέλνει σε μορφή email τον κωδικό , και με το που τον βάλεις ενεργοποιείς τα δύο μενού. Και από την μύγα ξίγκι



Εννοείς απο την Paradox Hellas;

Πάντως εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ Αγγλικό firmware και τα έχω αγοράση απο Βουλγαρία δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα!!!

----------


## MAN0S

> Τι ωο kioan λεει οτι το δικο του είναι κλειδωμένο το δικο δου ηταν ;εχεις εο tm 50 η το 70;
> Μπερδεμενη ιστορια μου φαινεται γιατι αν ειναι κλειδωμένο φανταζομαι οτι των κωδικο τον δινουν μονο μονο σε συνεργατες τους



Το ΤΜ 50 έχω,αγορασμένο από Ελλάδα κ χρησιμοποιώ το Ελληνικό firmware. Κωδικούς δεν ζήτησε,οι φωτογραφίες μπήκαν από τον υπολογιστή στην sd,με τον ίδιο τρόπο που μπήκαν κ οι φωτο για το screen saver( ή σαν ψηφιακή κορνιζα) της οθονης.

----------


## kioan

> Επειδή βλέπω το πληκτρολόγιο σου έχει ελληνικό μενού, μάλλον το firmware είναι πειραγμένο απο τους εδώ φωστήρες.
> Πέρνα του το Αγγλικό firmware και δεν θα έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα.



Οι εδώ φωστήρες έχουν κάνει και άθλιο εξελληνισμό σε κάποια σημεία, με ορθογραφικά λάθη που βγάζουν μάτι.






> Πάντως εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ Αγγλικό firmware και τα έχω αγοράση απο Βουλγαρία δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα!!!



Αν και το πρώτο μου λάθος ήταν που επέλεξα Paradox, το αμέσως επόμενο ήταν που δεν έριξα μούντζα στην Paradox Hellas και να τα αγοράσω όλα από τη Βουλγαρία...






> Το ΤΜ 50 έχω,αγορασμένο από Ελλάδα κ χρησιμοποιώ το Ελληνικό firmware. Κωδικούς δεν ζήτησε,οι φωτογραφίες μπήκαν από τον υπολογιστή στην sd,με τον ίδιο τρόπο που μπήκαν κ οι φωτο για το screen saver( ή σαν ψηφιακή κορνιζα) της οθονης.



Και το δικό μου αγορασμένο από Ελλάδα και μάλιστα από συνεργάτη της Paradox. Ο ίδιος μου είπε (εκ των υστέρων) για την απαίτηση αγοράς του κωδικού ξεκλειδώματος από την Paradox.

----------


## p270

Να σου πω εγω θελω να παρω εναν μαλλον με lcd για εκμαθηση στο σπιτι εχω cadxx και δεν τον αλλαζω και οπου  αλλου χρειαστηκε να βαλω βαλω σε σιγμα

----------


## MAN0S

Kioan δοκίμασες αν είναι τσεκαρισμένο αυτό που είπε ο Γιώργος?Η μήπως τα 40 ευρώ δεν είναι της  paradox αλλά του "ενδιάμεσου"?Διότι μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο κ παράνομο,να αγοράζω κάτι κ να μην μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω πλήρως αν δεν ξαναπληρωσω(κ με δεδομένο ότι πουθενά δεν αναγράφεται αυτό το έξτρα κλείδωμα).Αν ισχύει αυτο δεν είναι καθαρή εξαπάτηση?

----------


## kioan

> Kioan δοκίμασες αν είναι τσεκαρισμένο αυτό που είπε ο Γιώργος?Η μήπως τα 40 ευρώ δεν είναι της  paradox αλλά του "ενδιάμεσου"?Διότι μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο κ παράνομο,να αγοράζω κάτι κ να μην μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω πλήρως αν δεν ξαναπληρωσω(κ με δεδομένο ότι πουθενά δεν αναγράφεται αυτό το έξτρα κλείδωμα).Αν ισχύει αυτο δεν είναι καθαρή εξαπάτηση?



Δεν έχω ευχέρεια να το ψάξω τώρα (δεν έχω καν PC με Windows).
Πάντως ο ενδιάμεσος με ρώτησε αν μπορέσω να βρω τρόπο να τα ξεκλειδώνω (πχ κάποιο keygen) χωρίς να πληρώσω κερατιάτικα, να τον ενημερώσω γιατί ενδιαφέρεται  :Lol:

----------


## georgeb1957

Ποιό firmware έχει το πληκτρολογιό σου;

Πές στον ενδιάμεσο, ο ποιό απλός τρόπος είναι να αλλάξει το firmware στο πληκτρολόγιο TM50.

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το firmware 1.32.000 το Αγγλικό (το τελευταίο firmware που κυκλοφορεί είναι το 1.50.009) και δουλεύουν όλες του οι λειτουργίες. Για τα Ελληνικά υπάρχουν 2 firmware το 1.32.003 και το 1.36.001
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι τα Αγγλικά firmware έχουν 3πλάσιο μέγεθος απο τα Ελληνικά. π.χ 
Firmware 1.32.003 Αγγλικό    17657 ΚΒ
Firmware 1.32.003 Ελληνικό    5925 ΚΒ

Τί μαϊμουδιές έχουν κάνει αυτοί ξέρουν!!!


Μάνο,
 μπορείς να μας πείς ποιό firmware έχει το δικό σου πληκτρολόγιο;
Θα να το δείς τρέχοντας το babyware. Πηγαίνοντας τον κέρσορα πάνω στο ΤΜ50 θα δείς σε ένα κουτάκι δίπλα στον κέρσορα 4 γραμμές με κάτι πληροφορίες για το πληκτρολόγιο. Στην 3η γραμμή αναφέρεται η έκδοση του firmware.

----------


## MAN0S

> Ποιό firmware έχει το πληκτρολογιό σου;
> Μάνο,
>  μπορείς να μας πείς ποιό firmware έχει το δικό σου πληκτρολόγιο;
> Θα να το δείς τρέχοντας το babyware. Πηγαίνοντας τον κέρσορα πάνω στο ΤΜ50 θα δείς σε ένα κουτάκι δίπλα στον κέρσορα 4 γραμμές με κάτι πληροφορίες για το πληκτρολόγιο. Στην 3η γραμμή αναφέρεται η έκδοση του firmware.



Βεβαίως Γιώργο,αλλά αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να γίνει από Τρίτη μεσημέρι κ μετά που θα έχω το laptop μου.Αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος χωρίς υπολογιστή,πες μου κ το κάνω αμέσως

----------


## georgeb1957

> Βεβαίως Γιώργο,αλλά αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να γίνει από Τρίτη μεσημέρι κ μετά που θα έχω το laptop μου.Αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος χωρίς υπολογιστή,πες μου κ το κάνω αμέσως



Ναί υπάρχει, απο το πληκτρολόγιο.
Θα σου πώ τα βήματα στα Αγγλικά και τί πληροφορίες δείχνει το δικό μου πληκτρολόγιο:
Στην αρχική οθόνη πατάς "*menu*"
Στην επόμενη οθόνη πατάς "*advanced*"
Στην επόμενη οθόνη πατάς "* Product info*"  Σού ζητάει να δώσεις τον κωδικό που οπλίζεις τον συναγερμό και σου εμφανίζει την επόμενη οθόνη με τις παρακάτω πληροφορίες απο την 4η σειρά και κάτω:
main firmware --> V1.32.003
Language --> English V1.32.002
Translate By --> Paradox Security System
Theme(PSK) --> V1.32.002
Bootloader --> V1.04.000
Hardware --> REV991

Μάνο πές μας τι δείχνει το δικό σου πληκτρολόγιο στις αντίστοιχες σειρές,
 επίσης και εσύ kioan για να κάνουμε σύγκριση.

----------


## kioan

Για το δικό μου ισχύουν τα εξής:

*Μοντέλο*
TM50

*Κύριο firmware
*
V1.30.003

*Γλώσσα*
Ελληνικά V1.30.003

*Μετάφραση από*
PARADOX HELLAS IKONOMIDIS P. SA

*Θέμα*
V1.30.003

*Bootloader*
V1.04.000

*Hardware*
REV991

*ECO*
P003




Πηγαίνοντας στο menu αναβάθμισης βλέπω τις δύο παρακάτω επιλογές. Φαίνεται δηλαδή σαν να έχει μέσα στην κάρτα και το Αγγλικό firmware.





Όσο για την καταπληκτική μετάφραση από την "PARADOX HELLAS IKONOMIDIS P. SA", πέρα από το "τρέχων" που φαίνεται παραπάνω, σας παραθέτω και την παρακάτω οθόνη   :Crying: 





Επίσης, δεν ξέρω αν αυτό οφείλεται στην παλαιότητα του δικού μου firmware, αλλά τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια που το έχω, μου έχει τύχει 4-5 φορές να κρασάρει το TM50. Συνήθως εμφανίζει μια οθόνη με μια αντίστροφη μέτρηση μέχρι την επανεκκίνησή του και ξαναξεκινάει κανονικά. Δύο φορές όμως κόλλησε και η αντίστροφη μέτρηση και χρειάστηκε διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας του για να το αναγκάσω να επανεκκινήσει.

----------


## MAN0S

Λοιπόν....
Κύριο firmware  V1.35.001
Γλώσσα              V1.32.000
Θέμα(PSK)          V.1.32.002
Bootloader        V1.04.000
Hardware           REV991
ECO                    P003

----------


## georgeb1957

To firmware V1.30.003 για τα Ελληνικά του Kioan, είναι για τα panels MGSP, released 15 May 2014
Το firmware V1.32.000 για τα Ελληνικά του Μάνου,  είναι για τα panel EVO,   released 27 March 2015

To TM50 υποστηρίζει εγγενώς πολλές γλώσσες εκτός των Ελληνικών, αν δεν αγορασθεί απο την paradox-hellas. Η επιλογή της γλώσσας γίνεται απο το Μενου --> ρυθμίσεις --> Γλώσσα

Παρακάτω θα περιγράψω πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε αναβάθμιση του TM50 με την τελευταία έκδοση της Ελληνικής γλώσσας για τα panel  MGSP/EVO  
*V1.36.001 για   EVO  released 24 February 2016 ,
V1.39.000 για MGSP  released 20 Oktober 2017* 

Το Update γίνεται με 2 αρχεία *ΤΜ50_EVO.puf* & *TM50_MG.puf* που βάζουμε στην κάρτα SD.

1. Βγάζουμε την κάρτα SD απο το ΤΜ50 και την συνδέουμε στον Η.Υ.
2. Αντικαθιστούμε τα 2 αρχεία που υπάρχουν στη κάρτα SD με τα πλέον πρόσφατα που έχω ανεβάσει *ΕΔΩ*.
3. Τοποθετούμαι την κάρτα SD στο TM50.
4. Κάνουμε διακοπή της τάσης τροφοδοσίας του ΤΜ50 και επανασύνδεση για να κάνει επανεκκίνηση. 
5. Φορτώνονται τα update απο την κάρτα SD στην εσωτερική μνήμη του ΤΜ50

Εμφανίζονται οι παρακάτω οθόνες. (Το ΤΜ50 είναι συνδεδεμένο με panel SP, τα ίδια ισχύουν αν συνδεθεί σε panel EVO)

tm50_11.jpg


tm50_12.jpg


tm50_13.jpg







Kioan, κάνε την αναβάθμιση και πές μας αν ενεργοποιήθηκαν τα "SpotOn Locator" & "One Screen monitoring"
Σε κάποια οθόνη σου ζητάει να βάλεις τον κωδικό σου, που ενεργοποιείς/απενεργοποιείς τον συναγερμό.

tm50_7.jpg


tm50_8.jpg


*Οι ανορθογραφίες που έδειξες παραμένουν. Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο σέβονται τους ΠΕΛΑΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ!!!!.*

----------

kioan (15-07-18)

----------


## kioan

Τα περιεχόμενα της κάρτας του panel μου, είναι τα εξής (σε αγκύλες το μέγεθός τους)
[ 18M] TM50_EVO.PUF
[5.8M] TM50_EVO_V1_30_009_GRE_HEL_V1_30_000.puf
[ 15M] TM50_MG.PUF
[5.2M] TM50_MGSP_V1_30_003_GRE_HEL_V1_30_000.puf


Τα αντίστοιχα αρχεία που ανέβασες είναι πολύ μικρότερα:
[6.1M] TM50_EVO.PUF
[5.4M] TM50_MG.PUF
Από αυτά που είχες πει, συμπεραίνω πως τα υπάρχοντα είναι της Αγγλικής γλώσσας.


Να αντικαταστήσω απλώς αυτά τα δύο (από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι της Αγγλικής γλώσσας) ή να μετονομάσω τα αρχεία που ανέβασες στην μορφή των *_GRE_HEL_*.puf που βλέπω στην κάρτα;

Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερα να περάσουμε νεότερο Αγγλικό firmware; Άλλωστε δεν με νοιάζει αν χάσω την ελληνική (ορθογραφικώς κακοποιημένη) γλώσσα του panel. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην κάνει στο συγκεκριμένο hardware επειδή αγοράστηκε από εδώ;



Το πλήρες directory tree σε περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να συγκρίνει με δικό του, είναι αυτό: *Spoiler:*       


```
+-- [4.0K]  photo
|   +-- [383K]  photo10.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo1.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo2.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo3.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo4.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo5.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo6.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo7.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo8.bmp
|   +-- [383K]  photo9.bmp
|   +-- [ 42K]  Thumbs.db
+-- [4.0K]  plans
|   +-- [386K]  example.bmp
|   +-- [ 16K]  Thumbs.db
+-- [4.0K]  TM50
|   +-- [ 286]  0000D.FLS
|   +-- [ 390]  0100F.FLS
|   +-- [ 273]  0101F.FLS
|   +-- [484K]  BKP.UPD
|   +-- [2.7K]  ERR1.LOG
|   +-- [  32]  INFO.INI
|   +-- [4.0K]  LABEL
|   +-- [3.8K]  logo.rle
|   +-- [4.0K]  PLANS
|   +-- [3.4K]  PSK.LST
|   +-- [4.0K]  Skin
|   |   +-- [375K]  CALIB.PSK
|   |   +-- [4.0K]  Evo
|   |   |   +-- [5.2M]  BULSEC.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.2M]  BULSEC.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  CROAFP.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  CROAFP.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  CZEVRP.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  CZEVRP.psk
|   |   |   +-- [ 16M]  ENGPAR.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [ 16M]  ENGPAR.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  ESTPDC.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  ESTPDC.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  FRCPAR.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  FRCPAR.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  GERDAB.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  GERDAB.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  GREHEL.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  GREHEL.psk
|   |   |   +-- [4.9M]  HEBPAR.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [4.9M]  HEBPAR.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  HUNPOW.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  HUNPOW.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  HUNTRI.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  HUNTRI.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  ITAHES.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  ITAHES.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  LITPDC.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  LITPDC.psk
|   |   |   +-- [247K]  Mini.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  NORPAB.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  NORPAB.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  POLICS.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  POLICS.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  PORBRA.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  PORBRA.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  ROMEMP.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  ROMEMP.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.2M]  RUSPDC.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.2M]  RUSPDC.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SERCTV.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SERCTV.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SERSEC.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SERSEC.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SLOVRA.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SLOVRA.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SLVAAT.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SLVAAT.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SLVCTV.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SLVCTV.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SPAPAR.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SPAPAR.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SWEPAB.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  SWEPAB.psk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  TRUVID.bsk
|   |   |   +-- [5.1M]  TRUVID.psk
|   |   +-- [4.0K]  MgSp
|   |       +-- [4.8M]  CHIPAR.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.8M]  CHIPAR.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  CROAFP.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  CROAFP.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  CZEVRP.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  CZEVRP.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  ENGPAR.BSK
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  ENGPAR.PSK
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  ESTPDC.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  ESTPDC.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  FRCPAR.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  FRCPAR.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  GERSAM.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  GERSAM.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  GREHEL.BSK
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  GREHEL.PSK
|   |       +-- [4.3M]  HEBPAR.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.3M]  HEBPAR.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  HUNPOW.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  HUNPOW.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  HUNTRI.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  HUNTRI.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  ITAHES.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  ITAHES.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  LITPDC.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  LITPDC.psk
|   |       +-- [230K]  Mini.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  POLICS.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  POLICS.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  PORBRA.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  PORBRA.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  RUSPDC.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  RUSPDC.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SERCTV.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SERCTV.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SERSEC.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SERSEC.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  SLOVRA.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  SLOVRA.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SLVAAT.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SLVAAT.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SLVCTV.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  SLVCTV.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  SPAPAR.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  SPAPAR.psk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  SWEPAB.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.5M]  SWEPAB.psk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  TRUVID.bsk
|   |       +-- [4.4M]  TRUVID.psk
|   +-- [3.4K]  SPSK.LST
|   +-- [ 463]  SPUF.LST
|   +-- [484K]  TM50.UPD
+-- [ 17M]  TM50_EVO.PUF
+-- [5.8M]  TM50_EVO_V1_30_009_GRE_HEL_V1_30_000.puf
+-- [ 15M]  TM50_MG.PUF
+-- [5.1M]  TM50_MGSP_V1_30_003_GRE_HEL_V1_30_000.puf
```

----------


## georgeb1957

Στο root directory της κάρτας SD υπάρχουν πάντα 2 αρχεία ΤΜ50_EVO.PUF & TM50_MG.PUF. Τα αρχεία αυτά είναι και τα αρχεία με τα οποία γίνεται το update του ΤΜ50.
Τα άλλα αρχεία TM50_EVO_V1_30_009_GRE_HEL_V1_30_000.puf & TM50_MGSP_V1_30_003_GRE_HEL_V1_30_000.puf τα έχει βάλει η paradox-hellas για να υπάρχουν, δεν χρησιμοποιούνται πουθενά μπορείς και να τα σβήσεις για να μην πιάνουν χώρο στην κάρτα.
Η paradox κατα καιρούς βγάζει για το ΤΜ50, διάφορα update για κάθε γλώσσα και για να καταλαβαίνεις ποιό update είναι, το δίνει με κωδικοποιημένο όνομα που δείχνει 1. σε ποιό πανελ αναφέρεται MGSP ή EVO, 2. την version του update , 3. την γλώσσα που υποστηρίζει.
Αυτά τα μετονομάζεις σε  ΤΜ50_EVO.PUF & TM50_MG.PUF και τα βάζεις στο root directory της κάρτας SD, και στην επόμενη επανεκκίνηση του ΤΜ50 αν τα δεί αλλαγμένα κάνει το update.
Εσύ σβήσε και τα 4 αρχεία και βάλε αυτά που σου έδωσα στο λινκ. Στην επόμενη επανεκκίνηση του ΤΜ50 θα γίνει το update της Ελληνικής γλώσσας.
Κάνε αυτό πρώτα και μετά αν θέλεις το τελευταίο Αγγλικό update V1.50 σου στέλνω τα αντίστοιχα ΤΜ50_EVO.PUF & TM50_MG.PUF που πρέπει να βάλεις στην κάρτα SD.

Οτι υπάρχει στα subdirectory της κάρτας SD δεν τα πειράζεις.

----------

kioan (15-07-18)

----------


## kioan

Αντικατέστησα τα 2 αρχεία στην κάρτα με αυτά που μου έδωσες και με το που την ξαναέβαλα ζήτησε από μόνο του να κάνει επανεκκίνηση για αναβάθμιση. Ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία και πλέον δείχνει τα εξής:


*Πριν την αναβάθμιση*
*Μετά την αναβάθμιση*

*Μοντέλο*
TM50
TM50

*Κύριο firmware
*
V1.30.003
V1.39.000

*Γλώσσα*
Ελληνικά V1.30.003
Ελληνικά V1.39.000

*Μετάφραση από*
PARADOX HELLAS IKONOMIDIS P. SA
PARADOX HELLAS & #927;IKONOMIDIS 
(ακριβώς έτσι δείχνει, με λάθος encoding σε χαρακτήρες)

*Θέμα*
V1.30.003
V1.39.002

*Bootloader*
V1.04.000
V1.04.000

*Hardware*
REV991
REV991

*ECO*
P003
P003




Πηγαίνοντας όμως από το μενού στα πρόσθετα, στο SpotOn Locator και OnScreen Monitoring βλέπω ακριβώς το ίδιο μήνυμα που έβλεπα και πριν την αναβάθμιση: "Παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον εγκαταστάτη σας" και ζητάει εισαγωγή κωδικού ξεκλειδώματος  :Angry:

----------


## p270

ολα ειναι αγορασμενα απο ελλαδα ;

----------


## kioan

> ολα ειναι αγορασμενα απο ελλαδα ;



Το δικό μου TM50 είναι αγορασμένο από εγκαταστάτη επίσημο συνεργάτη της Paradox Hellas. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## MAN0S

Κ το δικό μου,που όμως δεν ζητάει κωδικό, από Ελλάδα.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Πηγαίνοντας όμως από το μενού στα πρόσθετα, στο SpotOn Locator και OnScreen Monitoring βλέπω ακριβώς το ίδιο μήνυμα που έβλεπα και πριν την αναβάθμιση: "Παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον εγκαταστάτη σας" και ζητάει εισαγωγή κωδικού ξεκλειδώματος



Μάλιστα, έχει κάνει καλή δουλειά ο κος ΟικονοΜΑΚΙΣ.
Πέρασε στην SD card τα αρχεία που έχει το δικό μου ΤΜ50 (Αγγλική έκδοση), και κάνε επανεκκίνηση του ΤΜ50 για να κανει το update, να δούμε αν θα σου δουλέψουν τα πρόσθετα. 
Κατεβασέ τα απο *ΕΔΩ*, και τα λέμε........

----------


## georgeb1957

Μάνο, παρέλειψες να μας πείς στο #219 τί γράφει στο πεδίο "translate by" , για να δούμε αν είναι του Κου Οικον..

----------


## kioan

> Πέρασε στην SD card τα αρχεία που έχει το δικό μου ΤΜ50 (Αγγλική έκδοση) να δούμε αν θα σου δουλέψουν τα πρόσθετα. 
> Κατεβασέ τα απο *ΕΔΩ*, και τα λέμε........



Το πέρασα στην κάρτα αλλά μόλις την ξαναέβαλα δεν το είδε ως νέο για να κάνει αναβάθμιση. Μάλλον επειδή τώρα εγώ τρέχω το ελληνικό V1.39.000, ενώ αυτό που μου έδωσες είναι το αγγλικό V1.32.000 και το β λέπει ως παλιότερη έκδοση.



Παρατήρησα πως στην εισαγωγή κωδικού για ξεκλείδωμα των λειτουργιών SpotOn Locator και OnScreen Monitoring (δηλαδή των μοναδικών 2 λειτουργιών για τις οποίες έχει νόημα μια οθόνη σαν του TM50) ο σοβαρός αντιπρόσωπος/μεταφραστής κύριος IKONOMIDIS γράφει σε άπταιστα ελληνικά τι είναι ο κωδικός που πρέπει να εισάγω:







Το έχω γράψει αρκετές φορές και θα το ξαναγράψω: 

*Μακριά από Paradox!* Προτιμήστε κάποια άλλη εταιρεία, με σοβαρότερους εγχώριους αντιπροσώπους, και η οποία σέβεται τους αγοραστές των προϊόντων της.

Και να φανταστείτε πως ήμουν έτοιμος να ξαναπάρω paradox για μέλος της οικογένειάς μου, αλλά ξαναθυμήθηκα τους λόγους για τους οποίους είχα ορκιστεί να μην ξαναδούν ούτε cent από εμένα ή από όποιον μου ζητάει να του συστήσω  :Thumbdown:

----------


## p270

το θέμα ειναι ποιος έχει σοβαρούς αντιπροσωπους και το άλλο γιατί τελικά ο κόσμος δεν προτιμά τα ελληνικά προϊόντα

----------


## panosvin

Υπαρχουν 2 ειδων tm50 τα απλα και τα sol

----------


## georgeb1957

Πάνο για πές μας περισσότερα. Σε τί διαφέρουν τα απλά απο τα sol και πως τα ξεχωρίζεις;

----------


## kioan

> Υπαρχουν 2 ειδων tm50 τα απλα και τα sol



Το SOL υποθέτω προκύπτει από τα αρχικά SpotOn Locator...

Που φαίνεται αυτή η διαφορά; Μπορώ να το βρω σε κάποιο σημείο μέσα στο menu του panel για να ξέρω τι μου πούλησε αυτός που μου το πούλησε; Από ότι είδαμε στα σχετικά μενού, τόσο το δικό μου, όσο και του georgeb1957 δεν φαίνεται να έχουν κάποια εμφανή διαφορά.


Επίσης που φαίνεται στο site του κατασκευαστή ή του Έλληνα αντιπροσώπου η ύπαρξη αυτών των δύο διαφορετικών μοντέλων; Αναγράφονται κάπου οι διαφορές τους; Όταν πριν 3 χρόνια έκανα έρευνα αγοράς για να καταλήξω στα περιφερειακά του συναγερμού μου, δεν είδα πουθενά να αναγράφεται κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## panosvin

To γραφουν πισω τους tm50sol η tm50 
Εξωτερικο δεν εχω βρει απλο

Αν ειχες τιμοκαταλογο χονδρικης θα το εβλεπες.
Μην ασχολεισαι μια βλακεια ειναι

----------


## georgeb1957

Tα δικά μου γράφουν Model: TM50 SpotOn Locator.
Ο Βούλγαρος, απο τον οποίο αγοράζω, έχει στον τιμοκαταλογό του ένα είδος ΤΜ50. 
http://www.sectronics.info/products/...uct/view/111/8

----------


## kioan

> To γραφουν πισω τους tm50sol η tm50



Σοβαρή εταιρεία η Paradox λέμε! Για να δεις ποιο μοντέλο έχεις, δεν αρκούν τα μενού της συσκευής. Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι βγάζοντας από τον τοίχο την εγκατεστημένη συσκευή για να διαβάσεις ένα αυτοκόλλητο  :Lol: 







> Μην ασχολεισαι μια βλακεια ειναι



Συμφωνώ πως το SpotOn Locator και το OnScreen Monitoring δεν είναι και καμιά διαστημική τεχνολογία που θα αλλάξει τη ζωή μου, αλλά ήταν ο μόνος λόγος που με οδήγησε στην αγορά γραφικού πάνελ αντί για κάποιο K32+ ή K32LCD.


Το λάθος μου ήταν πως δεν αγόρασα από τον Βούλγαρο καθώς έχαψα τα περί μη υποστήριξης από την Paradox Hellas σε περίπτωση βλάβης κλπ. Ήταν τότε που ακόμα θεωρούσα την Paradox σοβαρή εταιρεία.

----------


## georgeb1957

kioan,
 σου προτείνω να κάνεις μία τελευταία προσπάθεια. Επειδή υποψιάζομαι ότι στην κάρτα SD μπορεί και κάποια άλλα αρχεία να παίζουν ρόλο, θα σου πρότεινα να βρείς μία κάρτα SD 4GB, απο κανένα παλιό σου κινητό, να την φορμάρεις σε fat32 και να περάσης όλα τα αρχεία της δικής μου κάρτας (205 MB). Τα έχω ζιπάρει σε ένα αρχείο, *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## georgeb1957

> Το λάθος μου ήταν πως δεν αγόρασα από τον Βούλγαρο καθώς έχαψα τα περί μη υποστήριξης από την Paradox Hellas σε περίπτωση βλάβης κλπ. Ήταν τότε που ακόμα θεωρούσα την Paradox σοβαρή εταιρεία.



Aγόρασα το πρώτο μου πανελ SP6000 με το κ@λοχαρτο γνησιότητας της Paradox-Hellas για να έχω υποστήριξη, αλλά επειδή το eshop απο το οποίο το αγόρασα δεν το πήρε κατευθείαν απο αυτούς αλλά απο τον συνεργάτη τους Χαρπήλα στην καλλιθέα, με στείλανε στο διάολο όταν τους ζήτησα βοήθεια.

----------


## kioan

> Aγόρασα το πρώτο μου πανελ SP6000 με το κ@λοχαρτο γνησιότητας της Paradox-Hellas για να έχω υποστήριξη, αλλά επειδή το eshop απο το οποίο το αγόρασα δεν το πήρε κατευθείαν απο αυτούς αλλά απο τον συνεργάτη τους Χαρπήλα στην καλλιθέα, με στείλανε στο διάολο όταν τους ζήτησα βοήθεια.



Παρόμοια ιστορία και εγώ. Αγόρασα το SP7000 από το e-shop.gr και μετά μου άρχισαν τα περί παραεισαγωγής κλπ. Στην ερώτηση γιατί τους επιτρέπετε να τα πουλάνε λιανική και δεν τους κυνηγάτε, δεν πήρα καμιά απάντηση.

Επίσης όταν είχα πάει να ανοίξω λογαριασμό στο site της Paradox για να κατεβάσω software προγραμματισμού δεν έλαβα ποτέ απάντηση, διότι τα στοιχεία που καταχωρείς για την εγγραφή τα προωθούν στον Έλληνα αντιπρόσωπο, ο οποίος με τον επαγγελματισμό που τον διακρίνει, σε αγνοεί και δεν απαντάει ούτε καν αρνητικά.

Οι σοβαρές εταιρείες (ότι και αν είναι αυτές, όχι μόνο συναγερμών) έχουν αποφασίσει πως θέλουν να κινούνται και επιλέγουν αναλόγως:

είτε πουλάνε μόνο χονδρική σε επαγγελματίες/εγκαταστάτες/πιστοποιημένους και σε κανέναν άλλο, και είναι διατεθειμένες όταν βρουν έναν παράνομα πουλημένο σειριακό αριθμό συσκευής να διακόψουν συνεργασία με αυτόν που το έκανεείτε επιτρέπουν και την πώληση σε τελικούς αγοραστές λιανικής και τους δίνουν πρόσβαση στα απαραίτητα εργαλεία

Όταν έχει πλημμυρίσει η αγορά με καταστήματα και αλυσίδες λιανικής που πουλάνε paradox, αλλά ως κατασκευαστής επιλέγεις να εθελοτυφλείς και αναγκάζεις τους αγοραστές των αυθεντικών προϊόντων σου να ψάχνουν σε forums κλπ να βρουν λογισμικά/firmware/manuals, το μόνο που δεν δείχνεις προς τα έξω είναι εικόνα σοβαρής εταιρείας.





Edit:
Την ίδια ακριβώς συζήτηση είχαμε κάνει και σε παλαιότερο θέμα σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά της Paradox.



Edit 2:
Μόλις είδα πως πλέον στην αρχική σελίδα της Paradox Hellas έχει πλέον μπει το εξής μήνυμα



*Μετάφραση*: Αγαπητέ καταναλωτή, πελάτη λιανικής, που θα αγοράσεις τα προϊόντα μας αλλά όταν χρειαστείς πρόσβαση σε downloads θα σου πούμε πως αυτά είναι διαθέσιμα μόνο σε εγκαταστάτες, μπορείς αν θες να μας πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να μας ρωτήσεις αν όλα αυτά τα καταστήματα που επιτρέπουμε να πουλάνε προϊόντα μας εντός της επικράτειάς μας, είναι επίσημοι συνεργάτες μας ή όχι.  :Lol: 
_
Ιδών δε ο Πιλάτος ότι ουδέν ωφελεί ... λαβών ύδωρ απενίψατο τας χείρας απέναντι του όχλου ... υμείς όψεσθε._

----------


## MAN0S

> Μάνο, παρέλειψες να μας πείς στο #219 τί γράφει στο πεδίο "translate by" , για να δούμε αν είναι του Κου Οικον..



Μεταφραστηκε:
PARADOX HELLAS IKONOMIDIS P SA

----------


## panosvin

και το δικο σου Γιωργο το ιδιο γραφει οτι μεταφραστηκε εδω

----------


## MAN0S

Βρε παιδια,παρ ολο που ειμαι μαλλον ο λιγοτερο σχετικος στο συγκεκριμένο θεμα,θα κανω 2 ερωτησεις-παρατηρησεις κ ας είναι αστείες ή λάθος.
1)Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαι τόσο τυχερός κ το δικό μου TM50  δεν θέλει κωδικό.Οποτε ή ο κωδικός που ζητάει είναι απλος κωδικος πχ κωδικός εγκαταστάτη ή εργοστασιακός,ή κ σε μένα δεν δέχεται τις κατοψεις(Δεν δοκίμασα πότε να βάλω κατοψεις πάρα μόνο έβγαλα φωτο με το κινητό πχ το παράθυρο της κουζίνας,"σταμπάρισα"το παράθυρο με την κόκκινη κουκίδα με το θαυμαστικό  κ κάθε φορά που χτυπαει ο συναγερμος απο αυτο το παράθυρο,ανοίγει η συγκεκριμένη φωτο κ η κουκίδα αναβοσβήνει). Στο τελευταίο όμως σενάριο,μήπως κ στα δικά σας πληκτρολόγια μπορούν να μπουν οι φωτο με τις κόκκινες κουκίδες?
2)Εφ όσον έχουμε μαζευτεί αρκετοι,δεν μπορούμε μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα να στείλουμε ξεχωριστά ο καθένας μέιλ στη μητρική εταιρεία, ενημερώνοντας για τα προβλήματα/αντιμετώπιση απο την επίσημη Ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία?

----------


## panosvin

Μιλατε για εγγυηση
ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 
να πεις σε εγκαταστατη βγαλτο στειλτο να το δουμε και γινε το καλο παιδι να πας να το ξαναπερασεις;
Eγω αν πω οτι εχω θεμα στα caddx την αλλη μερα φτανει αλλο εκτος κυριακης
Πολλοι το κανουν αυτο και τους εκοψα
Πηγαινε βγαλτο στειλτο και να δουμε και πηγαινε ξαναβαλτο
Και αν ειναι μακρια τι κανεις
Ο Γιωργος ξερει μια ιστορια που ειχα 
Αντεε γεια τους λες

----------


## panosvin

Ναι μεν ο καναδας δινει παντου αλλα επειδη
Εχω μιλησει και με καναδα και σου λενε οχι ebay οχι eshop  για ελλαδα μονο απο ελληνικη αντιπροσωπεια και μου βγαλανε με βαση το σειριακο το προιον οτι δεν ειναι παραντοξ και να κανω καταγγελια το μαγαζι που το πηρα ο πρωτος evo που ειχα ποιασει για δοκιμη
Και στο facebook paradox προσφορες δειχνει
Σε λιγο καιρο και στις λαικες διπλα απο μπανανες και τα evo ta grade3 και καλα
Ετσι και τα hik

----------


## panosvin

Κιοan σου βγαζω το καπελο
Η μονο σε εγκαταστατες η παντου και βοηθεια
Αλλα καλα δεν ειναι να τα παιρνουμε απο παντου

----------

kioan (15-07-18)

----------


## georgeb1957

Πάνο, τα δικά μου TM50 τα αγόρασα απο τον ιβαν (Βουλγαρία) και χρησιμοποιώ το αγγλική γλώσσα. Χθές πέρασα για δοκιμή τα Ελληνικά του Οικονομίδη και δούλεψαν. Φυσικά γύρισα στα Αγγλικά γιατί αν τα άφηνα θα μάθαινα καινούργια ορθογραφία!!!

Μάνο, όπως είπε και ο kioan, η μητρική εταιρεία σε παραπέμπει στην Εδώ αντιπροσωπεία. Τα αντανακλαστικά τους είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα. Ενα πρόβλημα με το force arming στην σειρά SP τους το έχω επισημάνει απο το firmware v4.2 εδώ και χρόνια και σήμερα στο τελευταίο firmware v6.11 το πρόβλημα παραμένει.

Και αυτά για τα paradox μαϊμού είναι παραμύθια για να φοβούνται οι άσχετοι. 

Ομως, για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, υπάρχουν και άλλοι που θεωρούν σωστή την πολιτική της Paradox-Hellas. Βλέπε την συζήτηση http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...254#post777254

----------


## MAN0S

> Μάνο, όπως είπε και ο kioan, η μητρική εταιρεία σε παραπέμπει στην Εδώ αντιπροσωπεία. Τα αντανακλαστικά τους είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα. Ενα πρόβλημα με το force arming στην σειρά SP τους το έχω επισημάνει απο το firmware v4.2 εδώ και χρόνια και σήμερα στο τελευταίο firmware v6.11 το πρόβλημα παραμένει.



Μα αυτό ακριβώς λέω κ εγώ να στείλουμε στο Καναδα.Οτι η εδώ αντιπροσωπεία που μας παραπέμπουν είναι το λιγότερο προβληματική.Το να μιλήσω εγώ ή εσύ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος μεμονωμένα, δεν  προσφέρει κάτι.Το να λάβουν όμως σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα πχ μιας εβδομάδας, αρκετά ξεχωριστά μέιλ με παράπονα, ίσως κάτι να κάνει.

----------


## kioan

Ωραία, να το δοκιμάσουμε! Στο site της Paradox έχουν μόνο στοιχεία επικοινωνίας που απευθύνονται στους distributors. Ως τελικοί πελάτες σε ποιο να επικοινωνήσουμε;
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα σταματήσουν να διαβάζουν το email στο σημείο που γράφουμε ότι είμαστε από Ελλάδα και θα το προωθήσουν αυτούσιο στον εδώ αντιπρόσωπο και ο οποίος τελικώς θα μας συνδέσει με Κάιρο.



Από το 2015 περιμένω να περάσουν αυτές οι 2 εργάσιμες ημέρες:

----------


## georgeb1957

Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ. Χάσιμο χρόνου. Σιγά μην ασχοληθεί η μαμά Paradox με το ΕΛΛΑΔΙΣΤΑΝ.
Είμαστε πολύ μικρή αγορά για αυτούς.

----------


## MAN0S

> Ωραία, να το δοκιμάσουμε! Στο site της Paradox έχουν μόνο στοιχεία επικοινωνίας που απευθύνονται στους distributors. Ως τελικοί πελάτες σε ποιο να επικοινωνήσουμε;
> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα σταματήσουν να διαβάζουν το email στο σημείο που γράφουμε ότι είμαστε από Ελλάδα και θα το προωθήσουν αυτούσιο στον εδώ αντιπρόσωπο και ο οποίος τελικώς θα μας συνδέσει με Κάιρο.



Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο.Τωρα το είδα οτι ολόκληρη paradox κ δεν έχει ένα μέιλ επικοινωνίας με τελικό καταναλωτή?Απλά ντροπή.
Όσο για την χρέωση των 40e στο TM50,η οποία προφανώς είναι εντελώς παράνομη,υπάρχει κ το 1520

----------


## kioan

Οπότε αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει πλέον είναι να βρούμε αξιόπιστες εταιρείες συναγερμών οι οποίες σέβονται τους πελάτες τους και βάσει της πολιτικής πωλήσεων που ακολουθούν, δέχονται να πουλάνε σε μη εγκαταστάτες και να παρέχουν σε αυτούς τα εργαλεία για να χρησιμοποιήσουν το προϊόν που αγόρασαν νόμιμα.

Όποιος έχει να προτείνει κάτι, ευχαρίστως να τον ακούσουμε. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα καθώς θέλω να αγοράσω νέο σύστημα συναγερμού για άτομο της οικογένειάς μου και η Paradox έχει απορριφθεί.

----------


## panosvin

Εγω δεν μπορω να σου πω για συμπεριφορα σε μη εγκαταστατες
Παντως θα σου προτεινα caddx

----------


## panosvin

Kαι αν μπορεις xgen 64ip
Eπισης επειδη τα αφης βασιζουν τις λειτουργειες στην καρτα τους βαλε μια αλλη και κανε αυτο που λεεει ο Γιωργος

----------


## kioan

Έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους caddx (ή όποιο εναλλακτικό προταθεί). Αν γνωρίζεις και μπορείς, απάντησε μου. 

Ως απλός πελάτης λιανικής:
- μπορω να αγοράσω κεντρικές μονάδες και παρελκόμενα; 
- θα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε λογισμικά, αναβαθμίσεις, τεχνικά εγχειρίδια; 
- τα διάφορα modules δικτυακής επικοινωνίας λειτουργούν ανεξάρτητα ή απαιτούν κερατιάτικα  σε μηνιαία συνδρομή; (βλέπε Paradox cloud)

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## panosvin

Κερακιατικα δεν θα χεις 
Η εφαρμογη αψογη
Λιανικη θα σου δωσουν
Προσβαση σε αρχεια οχι
Μονο το προγραμμα θα χρειαστεις

----------


## p270

Στο site τους δεν βλεπω να μπορεις να αγορασεις ειναι περιπου οπως τις σιγμα 
Χρειαζεται  επικοινωνηση καποιος μαζι τους για να κανει αγορα;

Οποιος εχει αδεια εγκαταστατη για υπαλληλος οχι για να εχει μαγαζι δεχονται να του πουλησουν;

----------


## p270

προσπαθησα πριν απο λιγο να κανω registration στην caddx αλλα ζητανε σφραγιδα με τα στοιχεια μου οποτε αν δεν εχεις επαγγελματικο ΑΦΜ δεν γινεται τιποτα 

sorry αν χαλασα για λιγο το θεμα

----------


## panosvin

Σε ποια εταιρεια

----------


## p270

Caddx sorry για την καθυστερημένη απαντηση  αλλα τωρα ειδα την ερωτηση

----------


## panosvin

Gi security

----------


## p270

> Gi security



ναι για αυτους μιλαω

----------


## sport_billys

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Μια βοήθεια θελω πως θα περασω το ελληνικό firmware στο K641


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Η αναβάθμιση των panels και των modules της Paradox, γίνεται με 2 τρόπους.

1. Τοπικά με ένα laptop και το module USB307 της paradox https://www.paradox.com/Products/def...ATID=65&PRD=24

2. Διαδικτυακά μέσω internet/intranet με το πρόγραμμα InField της Paradox και το module IP150

Και με τους 2 τρόπους θα πρέπει να έχεις στην κατοχή σου τα αρχεία αναβάθμισης με κατάληξη .puf
Τα αρχεία αυτά τα κατεβάζεις απο το site της Paradox. Δυστυχώς αν πας να κάνεις εγγραφή στην paradox.com για download, σε παραπέμπει στην paradoxHellas (www.paradox.gr) η οποία δεν σου απαντάει ποτέ.
 Για να συνδεθείς στο  download μέσω της paradox Hellas θα πρέπει να είσαι πιστοποιημένος εγκαταστάτης απο αυτούς.!!!!!!

Το αρχείο αναβάθμισης για το Ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο στο Κ641 πάρτο απο *ΕΔΩ*.
Και το πρόγραμμα InField απο *ΕΔΩ*

----------


## sport_billys

Μέσω infield σαν συσκευές μου βγάζει μόνο τον πινακα και το IP150. Δεν μου βγάζει το πληκτρολόγιο για το επιλέξω για περασω το firmware. Πρέπει να συνδέσω μήπως κάπως απευθείας το πληκτρολόγιο με το ip150; 
Ευχαριστώ για το αρχείο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μέσω infield σαν συσκευές μου βγάζει μόνο τον πινακα και το IP150. Δεν μου βγάζει το πληκτρολόγιο για το επιλέξω για περασω το firmware. Πρέπει να συνδέσω μήπως κάπως απευθείας το πληκτρολόγιο με το ip150;



Πράγματι συμβαίνει με διάφορα περιφερειακά και η λύση είναι μονόδρομος, χρειάζεσαι το USB307 και το πρόγραμμα InField. 
Αυτά τα περιφερειακά όπως και το Κ641 έχουν μία υποδοχή με 4 pins που λέγεται "serial cable connector" (στο Κ641 βρίσκεται ακριβώς κάτω απο εκεί που σύνδεσες το bus).
Δές το video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7TAMoelRAA . Ο τύπος δείχνει πως κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε πληκτρολόγιο σαν το δικό σου.
Το USB307 αν δεν το έχει κάποιος γνωστό σου πρέπει να το αγοράσεις. Τιμή 41.0 ευρώ απο Βουλγαρία.

----------


## sport_billys

> Πράγματι συμβαίνει με διάφορα περιφερειακά και η λύση είναι μονόδρομος, χρειάζεσαι το USB307 και το πρόγραμμα InField. 
> Αυτά τα περιφερειακά όπως και το Κ641 έχουν μία υποδοχή με 4 pins που λέγεται "serial cable connector" (στο Κ641 βρίσκεται ακριβώς κάτω απο εκεί που σύνδεσες το bus).
> Δές το video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7TAMoelRAA . Ο τύπος δείχνει πως κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε πληκτρολόγιο σαν το δικό σου.
> Το USB307 αν δεν το έχει κάποιος γνωστό σου πρέπει να το αγοράσεις. Τιμή 41.0 ευρώ απο Βουλγαρία.




Ε τωρα 41€ μόνο και μόνο για αυτο πιστεύω δεν αξίζει. Αν και πιστεύω αν και πιστεύω με ένα σειριακό καλωδιο μπορω να κανω δουλειά αν το κόψω απο την φισα και ενώσω τα 4 πιν πίσω στο πληκτρολόγιο. Θα το δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Απλό USB σε σειριακό είναι. Με οποιονδήποτε μετατροπέα θα κάνεις δουλειά. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------

aktis (30-10-18)

----------


## georgeb1957

> Απλό USB σε σειριακό είναι. Με οποιονδήποτε μετατροπέα θα κάνεις δουλειά. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Υπάρχει πιθανότητα και να δουλεύει, κόστος 7-8 ευρώ. Αν κάποιος το τολμήσει και πετύχει ας μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## sport_billys

> Απλό USB σε σειριακό είναι. Με οποιονδήποτε μετατροπέα θα κάνεις δουλειά. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Αυτο ακριβώς λέω και εγω. Θα το επιχειρήσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sport_billys

Μόλις πέρασα το ελληνικό firmware στο Κ641+ με σειριακό καλώδιο ότι νάναι και όχι της paradox και πέτυχε.
Είχα usb σε σειριακό και το έκοψα και έβαλα ένα φισάκι από ανεμιστιράκι επεξεργαστή με δυο pin και το κούμπωσα στις υποδοχές που δίχνω στις παρακάτω φωτο. Την γείωση από το usb το εβαλα στην κλέμα του πληκτρολογίου στο -(black)  
213.jpg211.jpg212.jpg

----------

aktis (30-10-18), 

georgeb1957 (30-10-18), 

kioan (30-10-18)

----------


## p270

ωραιος μια χαρα και τσαμπα,ετσι φανταζομαι οτι προγραμματιζεις αν δεν εχεις το ip150

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μόλις πέρασα το ελληνικό firmware στο Κ641+ με σειριακό καλώδιο ότι νάναι και όχι της paradox και πέτυχε.



Ενα μεγάλο Mπράβο στον Βασίλη (sport_billys) για την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αναρτησή του. Μας άνοιξε τα μάτια.........

Επίσης στον Kioan για την πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση του στο #267.

----------

kioan (31-10-18)

----------


## sport_billys

Για μην κόβεται και ραβετε καλωδια έχει στο eBay με 1.85€ ετοιμο 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?m...2F222503843286


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## p270

εχτες εψαχνα ενα τετοιο και δεν το εβρισκα thanks βασιλη

----------


## sport_billys

> εχτες εψαχνα ενα τετοιο και δεν το εβρισκα thanks βασιλη



Γράψε usb to ttl και βγάζει ένα σωρό 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Επίσης στον Kioan για την πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση του στο #267.



Να 'σαι καλά! 
Το είχα ξαναγράψει σε ένα παλιότερο μήνυμα αλλά μάλλον δεν είχα πει ξεκάθαρα πόσο απλο ήταν τελικά 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

*Δοκίμασα και εγώ να κάνω update* *το firmware ενός SP6000** με το πρόγραμμα Infield και το στικάκι "USB to Serial".
Παρακάτω δίνω αναλυτική περιγραφή των βημάτων που ακολούθησα*

*1. Αγόρασα ένα στικάκι "USB to Serial" με 2.50 ευρώ https://www.hellasdigital.gr/electro...-to-ttl-rs232/*
Hellas digital.png



*2. Εγκατέστησε μόνο του απο το internet τους απαιτούμενους drivers και ο Η.Υ. το αναγνώρισε σαν COM4*

serial port.png



*3. Το ένωσα στο serial port του panel (στα 3 pin TX, RX, Ground)

*connection.jpg


*4. Ανοιξα το πρόγραμμα "InField" και στο communication setting επέλεξα στο "Port" το στικάκι, στην συνέχεια έκανα το update του firmware απο το 6.8 στο 6.9*

infield_begin.png

infield_transfer.png

infield_final.png

----------


## sport_billys

Και για πίνακες sigma που εχουν usb πάνω στην μητρική, καρθωνουμε ένα ένα τέτοιο https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?m...2F382393719462 και ύστερα την ίδια διαδικασία με το paradox


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Totemos

Γνωρίζω οτι το θέμα είναι απο το 2018 αλλα ελπίζω να βρώ κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημα μου, διοτι κοντευει να με τρελάνει. 

Σε μονάδα SP6000 εχω συνδέσει :
2 μαγνητικές (δυο εισοδοι)
3 Ρανταρ (εντος του χώρου). 

Ενω όλα δουλευουν μια χαρά, η ζώνη 1 (εισοδος μαγνητική) ενω είναι συνδεμένη σειριακά απευθείας στο κέντρο με τερματική αντίσταση, απλά δεν δουλευει. 

Τι εννοω, δεν φαινεται ανοικτη/κλειστη οταν την ανοίγεις αλλα και να αφαιρέσω τα καλώδια απο τον πίνακα πάλι δεν φαινεται ανοιχτη. 

Ο προγραμματισμός της ζώνης είναι ίδια με την δευτερη μαγνητική που έχω η οποία δουλευει μια χαρά. 

Τι μπορεί να φταίει??

----------


## sport_billys

> Γνωρίζω οτι το θέμα είναι απο το 2018 αλλα ελπίζω να βρώ κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημα μου, διοτι κοντευει να με τρελάνει. 
> 
> Σε μονάδα SP6000 εχω συνδέσει :
> 2 μαγνητικές (δυο εισοδοι)
> 3 Ρανταρ (εντος του χώρου). 
> 
> Ενω όλα δουλευουν μια χαρά, η ζώνη 1 (εισοδος μαγνητική) ενω είναι συνδεμένη σειριακά απευθείας στο κέντρο με τερματική αντίσταση, απλά δεν δουλευει. 
> 
> Τι εννοω, δεν φαινεται ανοικτη/κλειστη οταν την ανοίγεις αλλα και να αφαιρέσω τα καλώδια απο τον πίνακα πάλι δεν φαινεται ανοιχτη. 
> ...



Την δοκιμασες να την βαλεις σε άλλη ζώνη να δεις αν λειτουργεί για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η επαφή σου είναι οκ ;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Totemos

> sport_billys[/URL]]Την δοκιμασες να την βαλεις σε άλλη ζώνη να δεις αν λειτουργεί για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι η επαφή σου είναι οκ ;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




Οχι δεν το δοκίμασα. 

Το περίεργο είναι οτι, και να αποσυνδέσω απο τον πίνακα τα καλώδια της ζώνης, πάλι δεν μου το δείχνει στον πίνακα ως ζώνη ανοικτη.

----------


## vasilllis

> Τι μπορεί να φταίει??



1.Δεν την εχεις προγραμματισει σωστα
2.Δεν την εχεις συνδεσει σωστα(κανε ενα σχεδιακι )

----------


## Totemos

....Δοκίμασα να συνδέσω την επαφή σε άλλη ζώνη και δούλεψε κανονικά. 

Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι και οι δυο ζώνες είναι καταχωρημένες το ίδιο (αφοι και οι δύο είναι εισόδου). 

Υπάρχει περίπτωσει να έχει καει η είσοδος ???

----------


## Totemos

Συνημμένα και το σχέδιο απο τις δύο μαγνητικές. 

Οσον αφορά το προγραμματισμό είναι : 

01 =Ζωνη καθυστέρησης (εισόδου) 
03 = Partition 3
1=Zone can be bypassed 
6=Intelligent zone 

Untitled.png

----------


## her

Partition μάλλον έχεις ενα.
Αρα βάλε 1.
Στην ζώνη 1 γιατι έχεις βάλει αντίσταση και στην 2 οχι;

----------


## vasilllis

δεν εχει 3 υποσυστηματα ο mg.
επισης ζωνη εισοδου δεν μπορει να παρακαμπτεται.

----------


## her

Γενικά απο οτι βλέπω υπάρχουν πολλά λάθη.
Η αντίσταση είναι 1κω; 
Έχουν όλες οι ζώνες αντιστάσεις;
Είναι ρυθμιζόμενο το σύστημα να διαβάζει αντιστάσεις ή χωρίς;
Γιατι εχεις κάνει την ζώνη Intelligent;
Στα zone optione βαλε το 1,2,3,8 στο on

----------


## vasilllis

001,01,1  ,ΟΝ 1,οχι το 6 γιατι ακολουθει ενα delay 
705 1 off
706 2 off

----------


## Totemos

> 001,01,1  ,ΟΝ 1,οχι το 6 γιατι ακολουθει ενα delay 
> 705 1 off
> 706 2 off



Βρήκα το λάθος μου. 

Λόγω διπλασιασμών των ζωνών,  έπρεπε να ενργοποιησω την ζώνη 6 και όχι την 1

Οι αντιστάσεις είναι κανονικές και στις δυο ζώνες, εκ παραδρομής τις έβαλα στο σχέδιο 1Κ. 

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοηθεια.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Με εβαλες στο τρυπακι να το κοιταξω.
> ο sp εχει δυνατοτητα να προγραμματισει μια ζωνη να ειναι στο partition 1 ,2 ή και στα 2.
> Θα ειναι παντως λιγο ιδιομορφη η ενδειξη 2 partitions σε ενα πληκτρολογιο..




Η σειρά Paradox SP/MG υποστηρίζει 32 ζώνες, 32 users και 2 partitions

Οι ζώνες 1 έως 32 καθώς και οι users 4 έως 32 έχουν την δυνατότητα να ανήκουν στο partition 1 ή partition 2 ή και στα 2 partitions.

O user που έχει πρόσβαση και στα 2 partitions, όταν βάλει τον κωδικό του στο πληκτρολόγιο θα ερωτηθεί ποιο ή ποιά partitions θέλει να οπλίσει ή να αφοπλίσει..
Π.χ. αν ήταν οπλισμένο το partition 1 θα μπορεί να το αφοπλίσει ή να οπλίση και το partition 2 ή να αφοπλίσει το partition 1 και να οπλίση μόνο το partition 2.

*Τί γίνεται με τις ζώνες που είναι κοινές και στα 2 partitions;

*Εστω ότι έχουμε την παρακάτω αντιστοίχιση.

*zones*
*partitions*

1,4
1

3,4
2



*users*
*partitions*

user10
1

user11
2

user12
1,2




Στο παράδειγμα η ζώνη 4 είναι κοινή και στα 2 partitions.

Αν οπλίση μόνο ο user10 το partition 1 ή ο user11 το partition2, ή ο user12 ένα απο τα δύο partitions 1,2 η κοινή ζώνη 4 ανεξάρτητα αν είναι κλειστή ή ανοικτή δεν ενεργοποιεί τον συναγερμό σε κανένα partition.

H ζώνη 4 θα ενεργοποιήσει τον συναγερμό ταυτόχρονα και στα 2 partitions *ΜΟΝΟ* αν και οι 2 users 10,11 έχουν ενεργοποιήσει τα αντίστοιχα partition τους ή ο user12 και τα 2 partition του.

Αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα κα τα 2 partitions 1,2 και αφοπλίσει τον συναγερμό μόνο ένας απο τους 2 users 10 ή 11 ή αφοπλίσει ο user12 ένα απο τα δύο partition του 1,2 τότε το άλλο partitions παραμένει ενεργοποιημένο αλλά* η κοινή ζώνη 4 γίνεται ανενεργή* και στα 2 partitions

----------


## math_pro

> *Τί γίνεται με τις ζώνες που είναι κοινές και στα 2 partitions;
> 
> *Εστω ότι έχουμε την παρακάτω αντιστοίχιση.
> 
> *zones*
> *partitions*
> 
> 1,4
> 1
> ...



Αυτο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να λειτουργει έτσι
Δηλ να οπλιστουν και τα δυο partitions για να λειτουργήσει η ζώνη
Απο την στιγμη που οπλίζεται η ζώνη λογικά θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιεί και τον συναγερμο
Αλλιώς δεν εχει νόημα αυτος ο προγραμματισμός αν πρέπει να συνεννοούνται για να οπλίσουνε
Το να ανηκει και στα δυο partition και να αφοπλίζεται οταν το ενα αφοπλιστει ειναι λογικο
Δηλαδη οπλιζει ο 10 
Ο 11 δεν εχει οπλίσει και παραβιάζει την ζωνη Ο συναγερμός κτυπάει
Οπλίζουνε και οι δυο
Αφοπλίζοντας ο πρώτος αφοπλίζει την ζώνη και για τον άλλο

----------


## georgeb1957

> Αυτο δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να λειτουργει έτσι
> Δηλ να οπλιστουν και τα δυο partitions για να λειτουργήσει η ζώνη
> Απο την στιγμη που οπλίζεται η ζώνη λογικά θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιεί και τον συναγερμο
> Αλλιώς δεν εχει νόημα αυτος ο προγραμματισμός αν πρέπει να συνεννοούνται για να οπλίσουνε
> Το να ανηκει και στα δυο partition και να αφοπλίζεται οταν το ενα αφοπλιστει ειναι λογικο
> Δηλαδη οπλιζει ο 10 
> Ο 11 δεν εχει οπλίσει και παραβιάζει την ζωνη Ο συναγερμός κτυπάει
> Οπλίζουνε και οι δυο
> Αφοπλίζοντας ο πρώτος αφοπλίζει την ζώνη και για τον άλλο



Και όμως έτσι είναι η λογική, όπως την περιέγραψα παραπάνω.

Σε απλές τοπολογίες σωστό είναι να μην χρησιμοποιείς μία ζώνη σε πολλά partitions.
Σε σύνθετες τοπολογίες όμως αυτή η δυνατότητα σου λύνει τα χέρια.

Παράδειγμα.
Εστω ότι έχεις ένα συναγερμό με πολλά partitions και τον τοποθετείς σε ένα κτίριο με 6 γραφεία. 
Ορίζεις τις εσωτερικές ζώνες των 6 γραφείων σε 6 ανεξάρτητα partitions και δημιουργείς 6 ανεξάρτητους users (user1 έως user6, έκαστος ελέγχει μόνο το δικό του γραφείο-partition)
Τους ανιχνευτές κίνησης που βρίσκονται στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους του κτιρίου τους βάζεις σε μία ανεξάρτητη ζώνη την οποία την κάνεις κοινή στα 6 partitions και σε ένα ακόμα partition π.χ. το partition7 το οποίο αντιστοιχείς στον φύλακα του κτιρίου έστω ότι είναι ο user7.

Οπλιζουν τους συναγερμούς τους οι users 1 έως 6 και φεύγουν απο τα γραφεία τους το μεσημέρι. Ο φύλακας μπορεί να κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερα σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους μέχρι να φύγει το βράδυ και να οπλίσει το δικό του  partition. Απο εκείνη την στιγμή και μετά δεν περνάει κουνούπι απο τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους που βρίσκονται οι ανιχνευτές κίνησης.
Την άλλη μέρα το πρωί όποιος user απο τους 7 απενεργοποιήση τον συναγερμό του από το κεντρικό πληκτρολόγιο που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, αυτόματα απενεργοποιεί και τους ανιχνευτές κίνησης των κοινοχρήστων χώρων.

Μέ άλλα λόγια αν μέσα στο κτίριο κυκλοφορεί κάποιος απο τους 7 users, οι ανιχνευτές κίνησης είναι απενεργοποιημένοι.

----------

kioan (13-09-19)

----------


## math_pro

Σωστά !!
Οπότε αν συμβαίνει αυτό σε όλους τους συναγερμούς και όχι μόνο στον paradox αν ορίσεις μια κοινή ζώνη σε δύο παρτισιον θα πρέπει να οπλιστούν και τα δύο για να λειτουργήσει η ζώνη

----------


## georgeb1957

> Σωστά !!
> Οπότε αν συμβαίνει αυτό σε όλους τους συναγερμούς και όχι μόνο στον paradox αν ορίσεις μια κοινή ζώνη σε δύο παρτισιον θα πρέπει να οπλιστούν και τα δύο για να λειτουργήσει η ζώνη



Φίλε Ζάχο, έτσι που το πάς σε λίγο θα κάνεις και μαθήματα στον εγκαταστάτη σου!!!

----------

vasilllis (13-09-19)

----------


## math_pro

> Φίλε Ζάχο, έτσι που το πάς σε λίγο θα κάνεις και μαθήματα στον εγκαταστάτη σου!!!



Έχω καλό δάσκαλο 😁
Συνήθως οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς έχουν μάθει να κάνουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα
Δεν έχουν κατανοήσει σε βάθος την λογική του συστήματος με αποτέλεσμα αν κάποιος ζητήσει κάτι λίγο διαφορετικό από αυτό που ξέρουν να τού λένε ότι δεν γίνεται ή αν παρουσιαστεί μια βλάβη που δεν την έχουν υπ όψιν τους να μην μπορούν να βρουν λύση
Και δεν μιλάω ειδικά για τους εγκαταστάτες συναγερμών
Έχω πικρή πείρα από διάφορα μαστορια

----------

georgeb1957 (13-09-19)

----------


## userM

Καλησπέρα σας
αν και παλιό το θέμα ψάχνω να βρω το IP150 (s ή όχι) με firmware version 1.50. To χρειάζομαι για ένα σύστημα αυτοματισμού και για να συνεργαστεί μαζί του ιδανικά πρέπει να είναι με 1.50
Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## georgeb1957

> Καλησπέρα σας
> αν και παλιό το θέμα ψάχνω να βρω το IP150 (s ή όχι) με firmware version 1.50. To χρειάζομαι για ένα σύστημα αυτοματισμού και για να συνεργαστεί μαζί του ιδανικά πρέπει να είναι με 1.50
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορεί να βοηθήσει?
> Ευχαριστώ




Σε άλλο *post* διάβασα ότι θέλεις να συνδέσεις το SP6000 με το Home Assistant.

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση να βρείς ένα IP150 με firmware v1.50 ( σήμερα είναι στην V.4.42) διότι δεν θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την εφαρμογή *Ιnsite Gold της Paradox.*
Αν δεν έχεις ακόμη το SP6000, υπάρχει τρόπος (έχει φυσικά κάποιο κόστος σε εξοπλισμό) να χρησιμοποιείς παράλληλα το Home Assistant για εφαρμογές αυτοματισμού και να έχεις τον εξοπλισμό του συναγερμού σου ενημερωμένο με τα τελευταία firmware.

1. Αγοράζεις  το πανελ *EVO192* ή *EVOHD*
2. Αγοράζεις το module* PRT3* και το συνδέεις στο combus του panel και σε μία θύρα ethernet του δικτύου σου. 
Το USB port του module PRT3 το συνδέεις με τον controller *veraplus* στον οποίο τρέχεις την εφαρμογή *"Horus Paradox Alarma EVO"*. O controller μέσω της εφαρμογής μπορεί αμφίδρομα να πάρει και να στείλει οποιαδήποτε εντολή στο panel και να δημιουργήσεις σενάρια αυτοματισμών κ.λ.π. 
3. Αν ομως θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το home assistant ενεργοποιείς (στο home assistant) το *integration "vera"* και του ορίζεις την IP του controller veraplus.
Απο το homeassistant μπορείς να βλέπεις την κατάσταση όλων των ζωνών (binary_sensors) και να δημιουργείς σενάρια αυτοματισμών με τις ζώνες του συναγερμού (switch).
(Τα σενάρια αυτοματισμού στο home assistant τα φτιάχνω με το *Node-RED * επειδή κατά την γνώμη μου είναι ποιό εποπτικό και ευέλικτο)

----------


## userM

> Σε άλλο *post* διάβασα ότι θέλεις να συνδέσεις το SP6000 με το Home Assistant.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση να βρείς ένα IP150 με firmware v1.50 ( σήμερα είναι στην V.4.42) διότι δεν θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την εφαρμογή *Ιnsite Gold της Paradox.*
> Αν δεν έχεις ακόμη το SP6000, υπάρχει τρόπος (έχει φυσικά κάποιο κόστος σε εξοπλισμό) να χρησιμοποιείς παράλληλα το Home Assistant για εφαρμογές αυτοματισμού και να έχεις τον εξοπλισμό του συναγερμού σου ενημερωμένο με τα τελευταία firmware.
> 
> 1. Αγοράζεις  το πανελ *EVO192* ή *EVOHD*
> 2. Αγοράζεις το module* PRT3* και το συνδέεις στο combus του panel και σε μία θύρα ethernet του δικτύου σου. 
> Το USB port του module PRT3 το συνδέεις με τον controller *veraplus* στον οποίο τρέχεις την εφαρμογή *"Horus Paradox Alarma EVO"*. O controller μέσω της εφαρμογής μπορεί αμφίδρομα να πάρει και να στείλει οποιαδήποτε εντολή στο panel και να δημιουργήσεις σενάρια αυτοματισμών κ.λ.π. 
> 3. Αν ομως θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το home assistant ενεργοποιείς (στο home assistant) το *integration "vera"* και του ορίζεις την IP του controller veraplus.
> ...



Καλημέρα
ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

πράγματι ο συναγερμός δεν έχει μπει ακόμα.(αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει αγοραστεί-θα μάθω σήμερα το απόγευμα)
Επειδή χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε ο συναγερμός να συνδέεται και με καρτα sim (δεδομένα) έχω ζητήσει να βάλουμε αντί για το gsm module της paradox το G16 Trikdis (αν θυμάμαι καλά) το οποίο έχει δική του εφαρμογή (δωρεάν) έτσι θα μπορώ να το έλεγχω και μέσω κινητού και αποφεύγω την ετήσια συνδρομή στο cloud της paradox.

Με αυτό το δεδομένο δεν είναι καλύτερα να προσπαθήσω να βρώ μια λύση με το IP150? 
Ρωτάω γιατί δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου από συναγερμούς και με το Home Assistant ξεκίνησα πρόσφατα.
Αν όντως προχωρήσω με το παραπάνω setup δεν θα μπορούσα να "θεωρητικά" να το περάσω με *αυτόν τον τρόπο* για παράδειγμα?

Γενικά πρωταρχικό ρόλο έχει να μπει σωστά ο συναγερμός και σε δεύτερη φάση έρχεται η σύνδεση του ΗΑ με όσο το δυνατόν πιο οικονομικό τρόπο.


Βέβαια από ότι καταλαβαίνω ο τρόπος που αναφέρεις είναι ο πιο σωστός και λειτουργικός (δεν τον γνώριζα καν)
Το EVO192 μπαίνει στο SP6000 ή πρέπει να πάω σε άλλη σειρά συναγερμού? 
Για να αγοράσω το πάνελ EVO192 + PRT3 + Veraplus χρειάζομαι 50+67+112 = 229€ (110 ευρώ παραπάνω από το IP150 στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) το οποίο ας πούμε ότι δεν είναι πρόβλημα
Για την εφαρμογή horus paradox alarma evo θα πρέπει να έχω κάποια ετήσια συνδρομή? 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια και πάλι

edit: νομίζω ότι το EVO192-HD είναι άλλος συναγερμός άρα προαφανώς τα κόστη αυξάνονται επιπλέον..(?) και δεν θα ήθελα να ξεφύγω παραπάνω

----------


## georgeb1957

> Επειδή χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε ο συναγερμός να συνδέεται και με καρτα sim (δεδομένα) έχω ζητήσει να βάλουμε αντί για το gsm module της paradox το G16 Trikdis (αν θυμάμαι καλά) το οποίο έχει δική του εφαρμογή (δωρεάν) έτσι θα μπορώ να το έλεγχω και μέσω κινητού και αποφεύγω την ετήσια συνδρομή στο cloud της paradox.



H paradox έχει το αντίστοιχο module με κάρτα sim το PCS250. Επικοινωνείς μαζί του με SMS ή GPRS και δεν έχει ετήσια συνδρομή πέραν του κόστους των SMS & DATA της κάρτας SIM.
Οι δυνατότητες που σου προσφέρει το* PCS250* μπορεί να μην τις χρειάζεσαι τώρα ή να τις αγνοείς αλλά σκέψου ότι μπορείς με αυτό το module να φτιάξεις μέχρι και δικό σου *σταθμό λήψης σημάτων*. Εξ άλλου το κόστος ενός συμβατού module μπορεί να είναι ίδιο και να μην έχεις όλες τις δυνατότητες που σου παρέχει το original.





> Το EVO192 μπαίνει στο SP6000 ή πρέπει να πάω σε άλλη σειρά συναγερμού?



H paradox έχει 2 σειρές, την SP/MG και την EVO. H σειρά SP/MG είναι οικονομική σειρά για συνήθεις μεμονωμένες εγκαταστάσεις και η σειρά EVO είναι η ναυαρχίδα της για ποιο πολύπλοκες εγκαταστάσεις που συνοδεύεται με εξειδικευμένα modules όπως π.χ. το *PRT3* για Home Automation εφαρμογές.





> Για την εφαρμογή horus paradox alarma evo θα πρέπει να έχω κάποια ετήσια συνδρομή?



Το Horus paradox alarma evo είναι ένα από τα εκατοντάδες δωρεάν pluging που μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις στον *controller VERA
* 




> edit: νομίζω ότι το EVO192-HD είναι άλλος συναγερμός άρα προαφανώς τα κόστη αυξάνονται επιπλέον..(?) και δεν θα ήθελα να ξεφύγω παραπάνω



Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το κόστος αλλά το να βρεις έναν εγκαταστάτη με εμπειρία πέραν των τετριμμένων (σύνδεση μερικών μαγνητικών επαφών και ανιχνευτών).

----------


## userM

Τελικά ο τεχνικός έχει αγοράσει το SP6000. Δυστυχώς από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν μπορώ να βάλω το PRT3 και τα υπόλοιπα.  Άρα όντως μένω μόνη επιλογή το IP150 το οποίο δεν είναι εύκολο να βρω με firmware 1.5. Άρα το πιθανό είναι να μην το πετάω στο ΗΑ..

Αλήθεια από αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω σχεδον τίποτα..Αλλά μήπως είναι μια λύση?
https://github.com/maragelis/ParadoxRs232toMqtt

----------


## georgeb1957

Ενα χρήσιμο τρυκ για ενεργοποίηση των panels της Paradox, όταν δεν υπάρχει πηγή τάσης AC 220 V (π.χ. σε εργοτάξια ή εξοχικές κατοικίες με κομμένο ρεύμα)


Tροφοδοτoύμε το panel απο μία μπαταρία 12 V.
*Συνδέουμε για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα το  (-) της μπαταρίας με το Aux(-) του panel*.
Αμέσως το panel ενεργοποιείται.
Φυσικά η μπαταρία για να διατηρείται πάντα φορτισμένη την συνδέουμε με κάποιο μικρό φωλτοβολταικό πανελ.

----------

mikemtb (21-04-20), 

sport_billys (27-04-20), 

vasilllis (14-06-20)

----------


## takhs764

γεια σας εχω εναν paradox sp6000 firmware v 4.94.000 και θελω να παω στο τελευταιο firmware, εχω κουμπομενο ip150 v5.02.009 και θελω να ρωτησω
παω κατευθειαν στην τελευταια?
αν το κανω? πρεπει να το ξανα προγραμματισω?
και για προγραμα το κανω με το infield? οπως εκανα και με το ip150?

----------


## georgeb1957

Με τα update δεν χάνεται ο προγραμματισμός που έχεις κάνει αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιο module να μην το βλέπει το panel γιατί θα χρειάζεται και αυτό update ή να μην υποστηρίζεται από το συγκεκριμένο update του panel.
Για αυτό να είσαι επιφυλακτικός με τα updates. Αν δεις δυσλειτουργίες ξαναγυρνάς στο firmware που είχες πριν.
Τα updates τα κάνεις με το infield.

----------


## takhs764

> Με τα update δεν χάνεται ο προγραμματισμός που έχεις κάνει αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιο module να μην το βλέπει το panel γιατί θα χρειάζεται και αυτό update ή να μην υποστηρίζεται από το συγκεκριμένο update του panel.
> Για αυτό να είσαι επιφυλακτικός με τα updates. Αν δεις δυσλειτουργίες ξαναγυρνάς στο firmware που είχες πριν.
> Τα updates τα κάνεις με το infield.



ευχαρισστω πολυ αλλα εχω καποιο προβλημα μετα την αναβαθμησει στο ip150 για να λειτουργισο το insite gold μου βγαζει προβλημμα tbl4 προβλημμα επικοινωνειας μη καταχωριμενο και ελεγα μηπως θελει αναβαθμησει ? ξερεις κατι ?

----------


## georgeb1957

> ευχαρισστω πολυ αλλα εχω καποιο προβλημα μετα την αναβαθμησει στο ip150 για να λειτουργισο το insite gold μου βγαζει προβλημμα tbl4 προβλημμα επικοινωνειας μη καταχωριμενο και ελεγα μηπως θελει αναβαθμησει ? ξερεις κατι ?



Δεν γνωρίζω. 
Πάρε την τεχνική υποστήριξη της paradox hellas στο τηλ. 210-2855000 εσωτ. 209 Ηρακλή Καραγιάννη και θα σε βοηθήσει να βρείς την λύση.

----------


## georgeb1957

Με αφορμή μία ερώτηση σε *αυτό* το νήμα, μεταφέρω την απάντησή μου εδώ για να είναι συγκεντρωμένες όλες οι απορίες που έχουν κάποιο ενδιαφέρον.
Η ερώτηση ήταν πως συνδέουμε μία σειρήνα, σε PGM ενός πάνελ της σειράς Evo και πώς την προγραμματίζουμε.

Οτι αναφέρω παρακάτω ισχύουν για όλες τις σειρές της Paradox SP/Evo/EvoHD. Διαφέρει μόνο ο προγραμματισμός του PGM και επειδή έχει αναφερθεί ο τρόπος προγραμματισμού στις σειρές SP για την πληρότητα του θέματος θα αναφέρω και τον τρόπο προγραμματισμού στις σειρές Evo/EvoHD

Οι σειρήνες δίνουν συναγερμό όταν στην είσοδό τους που ονομάζεται συνήθως *SSP* (ή *ΙΝ* στις σειρήνες Venus της Sigma),  αλλάξει η τάση από 12V  σε 0V ή από 0 V  12V. H τάση με την οποία βρίσκεται σε ηρεμία η σειρήνα ρυθμίζεται με τα κατάλληλα τσαμπεράκια της.  Π.χ. στην σειρήνα venus plus της Sigma η εργοστασιακή ρύθμιση είναι: αν στην είσοδο ΙΝ  υπάρχει τάση 12V η σειρήνα να βρίσκεται σε ηρεμία και όταν αυτή διακοπή ή γίνει 0V να ενεργοποιηθεί. 
H τάση ηρεμίας μεταφέρεται στην σειρήνα μέσω της επαφής κάποιου ρελέ ή PGM που βρίσκεται στο panel.
Τα panel της Paradox, SP και Evo έχουν 5 ρελέ που ονομάζονται  PGM 1/2/3/4/5 
Τα PGM 1/2/3/4 είναι solid state relay τύπου CPC1008N, ενώ το PGM5 είναι κανονικό ρελέ τριών ψυχρών επαφών com, no, nc
Η έξοδος των ρελέ PGM1/2/3/4/5 αλλάζει κατάσταση  όταν συμβεί ένα συγκεκριμένο γεγονός για τα οποία τα έχουμε προγραμματίσει.

*Σύνδεση Σειρήνας στα PGM1/2/3/4*
Τα PGM1/2/3/4 αν τα έχουμε ρυθμίσει σε ΝΟ (Normal Open) και έχουμε ρυθμίσει την σειρήνα για να είναι σε ηρεμία να δέχεται η εισοδός της (SSP) +12V (δηλ. για διέγερση 0V ή τίποτα),  πρέπει να συνδέσουμε μία αντίσταση 4.7Κ μεταξύ  PGM και AUX(+)  (pull up resistor). 
pgm.jpg

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα ο προγραμματισμός των PGM  σε panel evo/evoHD με το Babyware είναι.

Επιλέγουμε για το *Activation Event: 24-Zone in Alarm, Any*Επιλέγουμε για το *Deactivation Event: 22-Special Disarming, Any*Στο Initial State: *Normally open*Στο Deactivation after: *Deactivation Event* 


*Σύνδεση Σειρήνας στο PGM5*
To PGM 5 είναι κανονικό ρελέ 3 ψυχρών επαφών com, no, nc. Αν το έχουμε ρυθμίσει σε ΝΟ (Normal Open) και έχουμε ρυθμίσει στην σειρήνα σε ηρεμία να δέχεται ή είσοδος (SSP) +12V, την επαφή Com του ρελέ την συνδέουμε στo AUX(+) και την επαφή ΝC του ρελέ στην είσοδο SSP της σειρήνας .
Ο προγραμματισμός του PGM είναι ίδιος με τον παραπάνω.

----------

aktis (01-08-20), 

vasilllis (01-08-20)

----------


## p270

για άλλη μια φορά τέλειος 
thanks γιωργο

----------


## aktis

Ωραία Γιώργο , ευχαριστούμε . 
 Απλά να προσθέσω οτι οι καινούριες   σειρήνες έχουν και σήματα που πάνε πίσω στον συναγερμό ,εκτός απο το  παραδοσιακό  TAMPER , ALARM OUT   για  μετακίνηση ,τρύπημα  , FAULT  OUT  για LOW BATTERY   , αλλά και επιπλέον εισόδους , εκτός από το παραδοσιακό  TC  για ENGINEER  MODE  ,πχ  FIRE , SIGN , για ξεχωριστές ενδείξεις - σημάνσεις ,οπότε καλό  είναι να μη τσιγκουνευτει   κανείς τα καλώδια ! Δεν ξέρω αν σε σειρήνες  ειδικά για τον paradox βγαίνουν σε bus , μιας και οι σειρήνες ειναι ευρωπαική συνήθεια .

----------


## sport_billys

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως θα εμφανίζει σωστά τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες των ζωνών στο insite gold; Κάποιος είχε γράψει ότι πρέπει να τα γράψουμε με κεφαλαία αλλα και πάλι αλαμπουρνεζικα τα βγάζει ενώ στο πληκτρολόγιο κανονικά 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spnikol

> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως θα εμφανίζει σωστά τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες των ζωνών στο insite gold; Κάποιος είχε γράψει ότι πρέπει να τα γράψουμε με κεφαλαία αλλα και πάλι αλαμπουρνεζικα τα βγάζει ενώ στο πληκτρολόγιο κανονικά 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Θα δώσεις τις ονομασίες μέσα από το app και όχι από τον πίνακα. installer menu-swan sites-installer pc code (πρέπει να τον ξέρεις)-connect-panel programming-zones και τις περιγράφεις στα Ελληνικά.

----------

sport_billys (05-08-20)

----------


## χρηστος79

Την καλημερα μου στη ομαδα! Μια χαζη ερωτηση...να κανω! Εχουμε και λεμε sp5500 τηλεφωνια  voip ΟΤΕ η συνδεση τον καλωδιων εχει γινει οπως διαβασα σε αλλο νημα δηλ. Απο μπριζα οτε σε DSL ρουτερ και απο PHONE 1 σε RING TIP και T1 R1 σε τηλεφωνο!  Η ερωτηση τωρα ειναι η εξης στον προγραμματισμο απο το πληκτρολογιο στο section 800 αλλαζω κατι η το αφηνω ως εχει στης εργοστασιακες ρυθμισης;;;

----------


## vasilllis

χωρις πληροφορίες τι να απαντησει κάποιος;ειχες και πριν ΚΛΣ και απλα αλλαξε η τηλεφωνια σε voip;

----------


## stam1982

Το τ1 ρ1 δε χρειαζεται,το αφαιρεις.Στο 800 δε πειράζεις τιποτα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Το τ1 ρ1 δε χρειαζεται,το αφαιρεις.Στο 800 δε πειράζεις τιποτα.



γιατί το αφαιρει;

----------


## χρηστος79

Την καλησπερα μου και ευχαριστω για της απαντησεις! Τι πληροφοριες δηλαδη; δεν μιλησα για ΚΛΣ! Δεν ηταν καν συνδεδεμενος με τηλεφωνικη γραμμη!

----------


## stam1982

Βασιλη πλεον θεωρω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να κοβει την τηλ γραμμη.Πριν την voip τεχνολογια δε το χρησιμοποιουσαμε λογω του οτι εριχνε πολυ την ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ.

----------


## vasilllis

> Την καλησπερα μου και ευχαριστω για της απαντησεις! Τι πληροφοριες δηλαδη; δεν μιλησα για ΚΛΣ! Δεν ηταν καν συνδεδεμενος με τηλεφωνικη γραμμη!



Για τιποτα δεν μιλησες.
Εφοσον δεν ειχε πριν τηλ.γραμμη τοτε πρεπει να ενεργοποιησετε ολες τις παραμετρους για να κανει κληση σε παραβιαση σε καποιο τηλ.αριθμο.





> Βασιλη πλεον θεωρω οτι δεν εχει νοημα να κοβει την τηλ γραμμη.Πριν την voip τεχνολογια δε το χρησιμοποιουσαμε λογω του οτι εριχνε πολυ την ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ.



Μικρο νοημα εχει πλεον,αλλα αφου το εβαλε καλο δεν ειναι?

----------


## χρηστος79

Αριθμους να κανει κληση εχω βαλει κανονικα απλα ρωτησα αν κανω καποια αλλαγη στης εργοστασιακες ρυθμισης!

----------


## sport_billys

> Θα δώσεις τις ονομασίες μέσα από το app και όχι από τον πίνακα. installer menu-swan sites-installer pc code (πρέπει να τον ξέρεις)-connect-panel programming-zones και τις περιγράφεις στα Ελληνικά.



Πρέπει να έχω κάνει εγγραφή σαν εγκαταστάτης για να μπορώ να μπω γιατί δεν περνάει τους κωδικούς μου  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Αριθμους να κανει κληση εχω βαλει κανονικα απλα ρωτησα αν κανω καποια αλλαγη στης εργοστασιακες ρυθμισης!



πρεπει να ρυθμισεις να ενεργοποιησεις τον τηλεφωνητη και να ορισεις σε τι συμβαντα θα καλει τηλ.

----------


## χρηστος79

Ευχαριστω vasilllis! Αυτο δεν το θυμομουν! Το εχω ξεφτιλίσει στο διαβασμα το μανιουαλ! Αυτο δεν το εχω δει! Την PGM την εχω ρυθμηση για το ποτε θα χτυπηση η σειρηνα! Το ρελε παντος ακουγετε και στο συναγερμο και σε πανικο που το δοκιμασα!

----------


## Lancelotnt

Να'σαι καλά,πάρα πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο!

----------


## ikariwths

> Πρέπει να έχω κάνει εγγραφή σαν εγκαταστάτης για να μπορώ να μπω γιατί δεν περνάει τους κωδικούς μου  
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Εγώ έβαλα το πρόγραμμα στα ελληνικά και μέσα από τον πίνακα ξαναεγραψα τα ονόματα με κεφαλαία 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sport_billys

> Εγώ έβαλα το πρόγραμμα στα ελληνικά και μέσα από τον πίνακα ξαναεγραψα τα ονόματα με κεφαλαία 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Εγώ το έκανα μέσω babyware με κεφαλαια ελληνικά αλλα δεν τα δείχνει σωστα  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Εγώ το έκανα μέσω babyware με κεφαλαια ελληνικά αλλα δεν τα δείχνει σωστα  
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



απο που το εχεις αγορασει;

----------


## sport_billys

> απο που το εχεις αγορασει;



Από Βουλγαρία αλλα δεν πιστεύω να παίζει κάποιο ρόλο. Το πληκτρολόγιο έχει ελληνικό firmware και τις δείχνει κανονικά τις ζώνες. Έκανα και μέσω πληκτρολογιου ξανά μετονομασία αλλα και παλι το insite gold τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες δείχνει ότι ναναι 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Από Βουλγαρία αλλα δεν πιστεύω να παίζει κάποιο ρόλο. Το πληκτρολόγιο έχει ελληνικό firmware και τις δείχνει κανονικά τις ζώνες. Έκανα και μέσω πληκτρολογιου ξανά μετονομασία αλλα και παλι το insite gold τους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες δείχνει ότι ναναι 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



αυτο σκέφτηκα,για το firmware,αλλα αφου εχει ελληνικο..

ΥΓ .Αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει ενα reset να κανεις.

----------


## sport_billys

> αυτο σκέφτηκα,για το firmware,αλλα αφου εχει ελληνικο..
> 
> ΥΓ .Αν θυμαμαι καλα εχει ενα reset να κανεις.



Στον πίνακα εννοείς;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Δες το 965 το 1.

----------


## sport_billys

> Δες το 965 το 1.



Το 965 στο evo192 δεν λειτουργεί. Το έκανα reset από τον πίνακα αλλα πάλι τα ίδια. Μήπως να κανω κανενα update τον πίνακα; Εχει κανένας firmware για Evo192 ;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

ωπα.Ελεγα για SP.δεν θυμομουν οτι εχεις EVO.

----------


## sport_billys

Τελικά έστειλα mail στην paradox(όχι Ελλαδα) και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να γίνει αναβάθμιση το ip150 στο τελευταίο firmware. Έχει κανείς το τελευταίο firmware για το IP150 ;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Σου έστειλα PM

----------

sport_billys (16-08-20)

----------


## georgeb1957

Για όποιον φίλο έχει το πληκτρολόγιο ΤΜ50 και του έχει σπάσει η οθόνη αφής, μπορεί να την αντικαταστήσει με κόστος λιγότερο απο 3 ευρώ.

Την αγόρασα απο το https://www.buydisplay.com/5-inch-re...h-panel-screen και την τοποθέτησα με απόλυτη επιτυχία.

touch screen.jpg

----------

aktis (03-02-21), 

kioan (12-12-20), 

sport_billys (28-08-20), 

vasilllis (28-08-20)

----------


## giorgos76

Μια ερώτηση να κάνω σχετικά με συναγερμό Paradox, αλλά και γενικά με τους συναγερμούς..Τα tamper στα ρανταράκια μέσα στο σπίτι και έξω ( περιμετρική κάλυψη ), χρειάζονται ενεργοποίηση ;; Εσείς πως τα έχετε ;;

----------


## sport_billys

> Μια ερώτηση να κάνω σχετικά με συναγερμό Paradox, αλλά και γενικά με τους συναγερμούς..Τα tamper στα ρανταράκια μέσα στο σπίτι και έξω ( περιμετρική κάλυψη ), χρειάζονται ενεργοποίηση ;; Εσείς πως τα έχετε ;;



Τα έξω τουλάχιστον να τα συνδέσεις σε 24ωρη ζώνη να μην βάλει κανείς χέρι   

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## χρηστος79

Την καλησπερα μου σε ολους! Να εχουμε καλα χριστουγεννα και σε οσους γιορταζουν χρονια καλα! Θελω να πω ενα μπραβο και ευχαριστω στα παιδια που ασχολουνται και μοιραζονται γνωσεις και εμπειριες! Και αυτα τα λεω γιατι καταφερα και εγω με το σειριακο στικακι ttl να συνδεθω με τον sp 4000 με κοστος 1.20€ απο το Ali!  Μπορει να ακουγεται χαζο που το λεω αλλα για μενα ηταν μια ικανοποιηση και χαρα που το καταφερα!

----------

sport_billys (13-12-20)

----------


## vasilllis

> Την καλησπερα μου σε ολους! Να εχουμε καλα χριστουγεννα και σε οσους γιορταζουν χρονια καλα! Θελω να πω ενα μπραβο και ευχαριστω στα παιδια που ασχολουνται και μοιραζονται γνωσεις και εμπειριες! Και αυτα τα λεω γιατι καταφερα και εγω με το σειριακο στικακι ttl να συνδεθω με τον sp 4000 με κοστος 1.20€ απο το Ali!  Μπορει να ακουγεται χαζο που το λεω αλλα για μενα ηταν μια ικανοποιηση και χαρα που το καταφερα!



Δωσε link και ποιο χρησιμοποιησες.

----------


## χρηστος79

Μολις παω σπιτι θα σου πω γιατι ειμαι εξω...απλα δυσκολυτηκα με τους drivers του ttl

----------


## georgeb1957

> Την καλησπερα μου σε ολους! Να εχουμε καλα χριστουγεννα και σε οσους γιορταζουν χρονια καλα! Θελω να πω ενα μπραβο και ευχαριστω στα παιδια που ασχολουνται και μοιραζονται γνωσεις και εμπειριες! Και αυτα τα λεω γιατι καταφερα και εγω με το σειριακο στικακι ttl να συνδεθω με τον sp 4000 με κοστος 1.20€ απο το Ali!  Μπορει να ακουγεται χαζο που το λεω αλλα για μενα ηταν μια ικανοποιηση και χαρα που το καταφερα!



Μπράβο Χρήστο.
Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να το πάρει κάποιος απο το Ali και να περιμένει 1 με 2 μήνες ενώ μπορεί να το πάρει απο ελληνικά eshops και να υποστηρίξει την εδώ αγορά.
 Η διαφορά της τιμής είναι αστεία. π.χ. αυτό που αναφέρω στο #277 έχει εδώ 2.50 ευρώ.

----------

sport_billys (13-12-20)

----------


## vasilllis

> Μπράβο Χρήστο.
> Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να το πάρει κάποιος απο το Ali και να περιμένει 1 με 2 μήνες ενώ μπορεί να το πάρει απο ελληνικά eshops και να υποστηρίξει την εδώ αγορά.
>  Η διαφορά της τιμής είναι αστεία. π.χ. αυτό που αναφέρω στο #277 έχει εδώ 2.50 ευρώ.



ΩΩ δεν το εχω δει και εχω χαλασει δυο ηδη.Δεν θελει και το 307 o paradox??

----------


## georgeb1957

> ΩΩ δεν το εχω δει και εχω χαλασει δυο ηδη.Δεν θελει και το 307 o paradox??



Τί είναι αυτά τα 2 που έχεις χαλάσει;

To 307USB της paradox κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά με το "USB to Serial" των 2.50 ευρώ. 

Τώρα καταλαβαίνεις πως αισχοκερδούν εις βάρος μας;

----------


## χρηστος79

> Δωσε link και ποιο χρησιμοποιησες.



https://www.silabs.com/developers/us...ge-vcp-drivers σε αυτο μπηκα για τους drivers και το usb ειναι το cp1202

----------


## χρηστος79

> https://www.silabs.com/developers/us...ge-vcp-drivers σε αυτο μπηκα για τους drivers και το usb ειναι το cp2102



    δεν αργεισε πολυ να τα εγκατασησει και ειναι κομπλε.

----------


## χρηστος79

:Wink: το διορθωσα ειναι cp2102 το usb

----------


## χρηστος79

> Μπράβο Χρήστο.
> Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να το πάρει κάποιος απο το Ali και να περιμένει 1 με 2 μήνες ενώ μπορεί να το πάρει απο ελληνικά eshops και να υποστηρίξει την εδώ αγορά.
>  Η διαφορά της τιμής είναι αστεία. π.χ. αυτό που αναφέρω στο #277 έχει εδώ 2.50 ευρώ.



Ξεχασα να πω και την καλημερα  μου σε ολους! Γιωργο εχεις δικιο δεν θα το ξανακανω :Biggrin:  Τωρα περιμενω να μου ερθει και απο εβδομαδα το IP150 και θα αρχισει το παιχνιδι :Lol:

----------


## χρηστος79

> ΩΩ δεν το εχω δει και εχω χαλασει δυο ηδη.Δεν θελει και το 307 o paradox??

----------


## sport_billys

> https://www.silabs.com/developers/us...ge-vcp-drivers σε αυτο μπηκα για τους drivers και το usb ειναι το cp1202



Απλά αυτοί οι drivers είναι για αυτό που πήρες εσύ με το συγκεκριμένο chip. Δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνει για όλα τα usb to ttl.  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G960F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (13-12-20)

----------


## χρηστος79

Καλημερα Βασιλη μου! προφανος δεν θα κανει για ολα ειναι της σειρας αυτης ετσι το εψαξα δεν ηξερα τι παιζει! να εισε καλα παντος Βασιλη εσυ και τα υπολειπα παιδια για την ωρσια δουλεια σας!

----------

sport_billys (13-12-20)

----------


## Nikro

Καλή χρονιά!
Έβαλα πρόσφατα έναν sp 7000 και με πήραν προχτες από το κέντρο λήψεως σημάτων οτι τους στέλνει test κάθε 15 λεπτά. Δε έχω πειράξει κάτι σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους συναγερμούς και δεν βρίσκω και κάποια ανάλογη επιλογή εκτός από το ημερήσιο test. Έχει κανείς ιδέα τί μπορεί να φταίει?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Billkaza

Καλησπερα παιδια.
Δοκιμασα να κανω και εγω update το sp6000  με το usb to ttl που εχει και το παιδι στη σελιδα 28.
Ενω το διαβασε στον infield και διαβασε και το firmware το οποιο ηταν αρκετα παλιο οταν ξεκινησα να περναω το version 7 που βρηκα πριν ξεκινησει να γραφει το νεο αρχισε να χτυπαει η σειρινα και μου πεταξε το παρακατω error. Εκανα restart το κεντρο ξαναδοκιμασα αλλα συνεχιζω και παιρνω το ιδιο error και πλεον δε μου φερνει και τι firmware εχει το κεντρο
IMG_20210125_211147.jpg
Τι κανω λαθος;

----------


## Billkaza

Καταφερα και περασα ενα πιο παλιο πρωτα μετα απο 2-3 προσπαθειες. Θα ξαναδοκιμασα να το παω με ενδιαμεσα firmware οχι κατευθειαν στο 7

----------


## vasilllis

> *Δοκίμασα και εγώ να κάνω update* *το firmware ενός SP6000** με το πρόγραμμα Infield και το στικάκι "USB to Serial".
> Παρακάτω δίνω αναλυτική περιγραφή των βημάτων που ακολούθησα*
> 
> *1. Αγόρασα ένα στικάκι "USB to Serial" με 2.50 ευρώ https://www.hellasdigital.gr/electro...-to-ttl-rs232/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Εγκατέστησε μόνο του απο το internet τους απαιτούμενους drivers και ο Η.Υ. το αναγνώρισε σαν COM4*
> ...



Πηρα το καλωδιο και προσπαθω να συνδεθω με το babyware σε sp5500.Moy βγαζει σφαλμα timeout στο opening port.Καμια ιδεα?

βλεπω στο device manager  PL2303HXA PHASED OUT SIINCE 2012 .PLEASE CONTACT YOUR SUPPLIER

απο το site της prolific
*NOTE:*

Windows 8/8.1/10 are NOT supported in PL-2303HXA and PL-2303X EOL chip versions.Run PL2303 CheckChipVersion tool program in Windows XP/Vista/7 to check chip version.Windows Vista, XP, 2000, 98 and Windows ME driver technical support are discontinued.Prolific recommends to use *PL-2303HXD (HX Rev D) or PL2303TA* chip.

(εχω win10 64bit)

----------


## vasilllis

> Πηρα το καλωδιο και προσπαθω να συνδεθω με το babyware σε sp5500.Moy βγαζει σφαλμα timeout στο opening port.Καμια ιδεα?
> 
> βλεπω στο device manager  PL2303HXA PHASED OUT SIINCE 2012 .PLEASE CONTACT YOUR SUPPLIER
> 
> απο το site της prolific
> *NOTE:*
> 
> Windows 8/8.1/10 are NOT supported in PL-2303HXA and PL-2303X EOL chip versions.Run PL2303 CheckChipVersion tool program in Windows XP/Vista/7 to check chip version.Windows Vista, XP, 2000, 98 and Windows ME driver technical support are discontinued.Prolific recommends to use *PL-2303HXD (HX Rev D) or PL2303TA* chip.
> 
> (εχω win10 64bit)



Λυθηκε με χειροκινητη επιλογη των drivers..

----------


## vasilllis

αποριες προγραμματισμου.
Σε συνδεση σειρηνας paradox sir με την πρωτη μεθοδο (απευθειας τροφοδοσια απο μπαταρια και διακοπη μεσω ρελε -απο pgm- του -ssp) η σειρηνα μου παραμενει ενεργη σε alarm για 10-15 δευτ μετα την τοποθετηση του κωδικου(η εσωτερικη σταματαει αμεσως).Η ρυθμιση της pgm ειναι 
222:03 01 99
223:03 00 99
262: 2-ΟΝ
282:000                   
Υπαρχει καποιο αλλο delay που δεν εχω προσεξει? (μπορει να εχω κανει και εγω σε καποιο section λαθος,λυσσαξα να βαλω την pgm2 σαν σειρηνα.
το 747:bell cut off timer δεν το πειραζουμε .

Πως σβηνουμε fault αποτυχια επικοινωνιας με κεντρο,οταν δεν υπαρχει κεντρο?

σε ζωνη εισοδου value:35  εχω επιλεξει το section:741 5-ΟΝ (switch to stay arming if no entry zone is opened) την επιλογη ARM την ζηταει παντα σε stay.Για ποιο λογο?

Υπαρχει κανενα παραδειγμα με STAY D εφαρμογη?Χρησιμοποιειται σε σπιτι?

Θελω να κανω εναν αυτοματισμο με remote control.Πατωντας το κουμπι να απενεργοποιει τον συναγερμο(σε ενα partition) και να ενεργοποιει 1 pgm για μερικα δευτ.(για ανοιγμα της γκαραζοπορτας).Στο κλεισιμο δεν θα εχει προβλημα αν χρησιμοποιει το ιδιο κουμπι?Δεν με νοιαζει η ενεργοποιηση του συναγερμου,μπορω να τον κανω  
742:Auto arm at no movement.

----------


## georgeb1957

> αποριες προγραμματισμου.
> Σε συνδεση σειρηνας paradox sir με την πρωτη μεθοδο (απευθειας τροφοδοσια απο μπαταρια και διακοπη μεσω ρελε -απο pgm- του -ssp) η σειρηνα μου παραμενει ενεργη σε alarm για 10-15 δευτ μετα την τοποθετηση του κωδικου(η εσωτερικη σταματαει αμεσως).Η ρυθμιση της pgm ειναι ......



Βασίλη κάνε τον προγραμματισμό που προτείνω εδώ https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post896435

(μόνο άλλαξε το NO σε NC)

Sorry ο προγραμματισμός είναι για το evo ενώ εσύ θέλεις για SP. Θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω,

----------


## georgeb1957

> Βασίλη κάνε τον προγραμματισμό που προτείνω εδώ https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84555&page=31&p=896435&viewfull=1  #post896435
> 
> (μόνο άλλαξε το NO σε NC)
> 
> Sorry ο προγραμματισμός είναι για το evo ενώ εσύ θέλεις για SP. Θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω,




Για την σειρά SP:

1. Βάζεις 1 αντίσταση 4.7Κ μεταξύ AUX(+) και PGM2 όπως φαίνεται στο σκίτσο του παραπάνω link

2. Συνδέεις το PGM2 με το SSP της σειρήνας

3. Προγραμματίζεις την PGM :
222: 03 01 1223: 03 00 1282: 0

με 262: 2-ON   (N.C),    Η PGM όταν ενεργοποιηθει στέλνει 12.0V    
με 262: 2-ΟFF  (N.O),   H PGM όταν ενεργοποιηθει στέλνει  0.0V 

αν έχεις το babyware θα βάλεις Activation event: Bell --> Bell ON , Deactivation event: Bell --> Bell Off
To PGM Timer=0

Για τον αυτοματισμό που ρωτάς πρέπει να κάνεις χρήση των Keyswitch

Διάβασε αυτό το link https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post771569 
και αν έχεις απορίες τα λέμε.

----------


## vasilllis

Το 1(αντισταση) γιατι το βαζω; Βεβαια εχω βαλει ρελε οπως προτεινει η paradox sir
O προγραμματισμος είναι ο ίδιος (το 01-το δικο σου- στο τελος,εχει να κάνει με το partition 1 ή με ολα τα partition).
Για τον αυτόματισμο λες . Να ενεργοποιω μια pgm(μιλαω για remote της paradox) που θα είναι keyswitch και θα κανει αφοπλιση συναγερμου και οπλιση(για μερικα sec. Αλλη pgm?

----------


## georgeb1957

> Το 1(αντισταση) γιατι το βαζω; Βεβαια εχω βαλει ρελε οπως προτεινει η paradox sir
> O προγραμματισμος είναι ο ίδιος (το 01-το δικο σου- στο τελος,εχει να κάνει με το partition 1 ή με ολα τα partition).
> Για τον αυτόματισμο λες . Να ενεργοποιω μια pgm(μιλαω για remote της paradox) που θα είναι keyswitch και θα κανει αφοπλιση συναγερμου και οπλιση(για μερικα sec. Αλλη pgm?





1. Η αντίσταση πρέπει πάντα να μπαίνει και αν συνδέεται στο AUX(+) λέγεται pull up resistor ή αν συνδέεται στο AUX(-) λέγεται pull down resistor.
     Διάβασε εδώ https://eepower.com/resistor-guide/r...own-resistor/#

Δεν ξέρω τι προτείνει η paradox αλλά έτσι όπως σου λέω η SSP δουλεύει και χωρίς ρελέ.


2. Σωστά το 01 σημαίνει το partition 1 και το 99 όλα τα partitions. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάση με το 99 και δεν ξέρω πως αντιδρά.

3. Τα keyswitch τα χρησιμοποιείς σε pgm με τα Events Group 30 (special arming)  και 34 (special disarming)

----------


## stam1982

Γιώργο καλησπέρα,η αντίσταση αυτή δεν υπάρχει μέσα στο σακουλάκι που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής ούτε στο συνοδευτικο εγχειρίδιο.
Θα διαβάσω την πηγή σου και θα επανέλθω να το αναλύσουμε.(Πάντα φιλικα).

----------


## stam1982

Γιώργο κατά καιρούς έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια συναγερμοί διαφόρων κατασκευαστών και  σε κανένα εγχειρίδιο  δεν αναφέρει αντίσταση μεταξύ pgm και aux.Δε λέω ότι κανείς λάθος ούτε θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου,αντίθετα επιθυμώ έναν τεχνικο διάλογο.

Υγ Αν χαλάμε το θέμα να μεταφερθούμε σε καινούριο.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Γιώργο κατά καιρούς έχουν περάσει από τα χέρια συναγερμοί διαφόρων κατασκευαστών και  σε κανένα εγχειρίδιο  δεν αναφέρει αντίσταση μεταξύ pgm και aux.Δε λέω ότι κανείς λάθος ούτε θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου,αντίθετα επιθυμώ έναν τεχνικο διάλογο.




Το πάνελ έχει 4 εξόδους (PGM1/2/3/4) που είναι solid state relay Normal Open τύπου CPC1008N

O σκανδαλισμός (trigger) δηλ. η τάση που έχει ο ακροδέκτης των PGM1/2/3/4 γίνεται με 0.0V ή +12V και ρυθμίζεται με jumper που βρίσκεται πάνω στην πλακέτα. Το jumper εργοστασιακά είναι τοποθετημένο για trigger με (-)0.0V. Δηλ. ο ακροδέκτης pgm έχει τάση 0.0V ή "τίποτα"


Βάζουμε τους ακροδέκτες από ένα πολύμετρο το (-) στο pgm και το (+) στο AUX(+) και το ρυθμίζουμε να μετράει DC τάση.
Στον ακροδέκτη των pgm βρίσκουμε το 0.0V ή "τίποτα" ανάλογα αν το έχουμε προγραμματίσει σαν N.O ή N.C.

 Δηλ. αν είναι Ν.Ο. τότε ενεργοποιημένο το PGM έχει τάση 0.0V και απενεργοποιημένο τάση "τίποτα" και αντίστοιχα αν είναι N.C. τότε ενεργοποιημένο το PGM έχει τάση "τίποτα" και απενεργοποιημένο τάση 0.0V

Τάση 12V δεν θα μετρήσουμε ποτέ (στην πραγματικότητα 13.κάτι)

Το σωστό είναι ο ακροδέκτης του pgm να έχει *MONO* 2 καταστάσεις την *0.0V* και την *12.0**V* Αυτό ρυθμίζεται με μία αντίσταση που την ονομάζουμε pull up ή pull down ανάλογα αν της δίνουμε θετική ή αρνητική τάση.

Αν συνδέσουμε μία pull up αντίσταση 4.7K στον PGM ακροδέκτη τότε το "τίποτα" γίνεται 12.0V διότι παίρνει τάση ο ακροδέκτης μέσω της αντίστασης από το AUX(+)
Όταν σκανδαλισθεί το pgm με τα 0.0 V τότε ο ακροδέκτης αποκτά τα 0.0 V και η αντίσταση έχοντας στα άκρα της διαφορά δυναμικού 12V διαρρέεται από ένα πολύ μικρό ρεύμα I=12.0/4.7=2.55 ma

Τα *SSP* των σειρήνων καταλαβαίνουν *ΜΟΝΟ* 2 καταστάσεις τις *0.0**V** και 12.0**V* και για να λειτουργήσουν σωστά πρέπει πάντα να τους στέλνουμε από το PGM MONO το 0.0V και το 12.0V. To "τίποτα" δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.

*Συμπέρασμα*: Τα SSP των σειρήνων μπορούμε να τα συνδέσουμε κατ’ ευθείαν στα pgm χρησιμοποιώντας αντίσταση pull up.


Σημείωση: Τα relay προτείνονται για προστασία των εξόδων των PGM από υψηλά ρεύματα συνδέοντας την μία επαφή όλων των πηνίων των relay στο AUX(+) και την άλλη επαφή των relay στις αντίστοιχες εξόδους pgm (βάζοντας παράλληλα στο πηνίο κάθε relay μία δίοδο)

----------

awmn931 (10-02-21), 

mikemtb (03-02-21), 

sport_billys (06-02-21), 

stam1982 (03-02-21)

----------


## vasilllis

Aπορίες συνέχεια.(το θέμα με την pgm σειρήνας που είχα λύθηκε-Δεν είχα βάλει 0 τον pgm delay).
1.To stayD καποιο παράδειγμα?
2.Θέλω σε δύο ζώνες να τις κάνω keyswitch momentary (να οπλίζουν 2 partition (ΑRM μόνο).Αυτά πρώτη εντολή ,βάζει τον συναγερμό σε κατάσταση ARM,και δεύτερη ενεργοποίηση τον απενεργοποιει?
2.
α) επιβεβαίωση οπλισμού μπορεί να πάρει και απο τα 2 partition στην επιλογή 7049 (bell squawk when arm/disarm) ?Mόνο την εξωτερική ενεργοποιεί? 'Εχω δώσει την pgm 220-03-01-99 kai 221-03-00-99.
β) κάνω την 2η Pgm .222-02(entry delay started)-02 και βάζω κάποιο buzzer.

3.momentary keyswitch θέλει με 3δευτ. όπλιση.Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ένα 4ων εντολών με κυλιόμενο κωδικό,να λειτουργεί και την γκαραζόπορτα που ΘΑ βάλει.Κάποια πρόταση?

----------


## georgeb1957

> .....Θέλω σε δύο ζώνες να τις κάνω keyswitch momentary (να οπλίζουν 2 partition (ΑRM μόνο).Αυτά πρώτη εντολή ,βάζει τον συναγερμό σε κατάσταση ARM,και δεύτερη ενεργοποίηση τον απενεργοποιει?
> ....... 3.momentary keyswitch θέλει με 3δευτ. όπλιση.Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ένα 4ων εντολών με κυλιόμενο κωδικό,να λειτουργεί και την γκαραζόπορτα που ΘΑ βάλει.Κάποια πρόταση?



Βασίλη δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις.

Υποθέτω ότι η γκαραζόπορτα έχει δικό της control. Δεν χρειάζεσαι άλλο control για arm/disarm του συναγερμού σου στο γκαράζ.
Τοποθετείς σε έναν απο τους κατακόρυφους οδηγούς της γκαραζόπορτας μία μαγνητική επαφή, την συνδέεις σε μία ζώνη του panel και την δουλεύεις σαν KEYSWITCH (βάζοντας μία αντίσταση 2.2Κ μεταξύ ζώνης και Com)
Προγραμματίζεις το keyswich τί θέλεις να κάνει, όταν ανεβαίνει/κατεβαίνει η γκαραζόπορτα  π.χ. arm/disarm  ή arm ή disarm.

Αν θέλεις γίνε ποιό αναλυτικός να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν υπαρχει (ακομα) τηλεκοντρολ και αυτοματη πορτα.
ΔΕν θελω keyswitch σε μαγνητικη επαφη για ευνοητους λογους.Σκεφτηκα ενα button του κοντρολ να το κανω keyswitch (την αντισταση που λες την βαζω για EOL?) ενα πατημα οπλιση ,αλλο πατημα αφοπλιση,
Dευτερο button: οπλιση/αφοπλιση 2ο partition
Σε αυτα τα δυο πως μπορω να παρω να παρω επιβεβαιωση οτι ο συναγερμος μπηκε/βγηκε?
τριτο Button ανοιγμα πορτας.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Δεν υπαρχει (ακομα) τηλεκοντρολ και αυτοματη πορτα.
> ΔΕν θελω keyswitch σε μαγνητικη επαφη για ευνοητους λογους.Σκεφτηκα ενα button του κοντρολ να το κανω keyswitch (την αντισταση που λες την βαζω για EOL?) ενα πατημα οπλιση ,αλλο πατημα αφοπλιση,
> Dευτερο button: οπλιση/αφοπλιση 2ο partition
> Σε αυτα τα δυο πως μπορω να παρω να παρω επιβεβαιωση οτι ο συναγερμος μπηκε/βγηκε?
> τριτο Button ανοιγμα πορτας.



 θα μετατρέψεις 2 απο τις 8 φυσικές ζώνες του panel (Z1 έως Z8 ) σε  momentary keyswitch (τύπος ζώνης 26).
    Για παράδειγμα ας πούμε  η φυσική ζώνη Ζ5 θα οπλίζει/αφοπλίζει το 1o Partition και η φυσική ζώνη Ζ7 θα οπλίζει/αφοπλίζει το 2ο partition
    Βάζεις απο 1 πράσινη αντίσταση (2.2Κ) μεταξύ Ζ5-C και Ζ7-C  (Δεν είναι EOL αλλά μπαίνει όταν μία ζώνη γίνεται Keyswitch)
    Προγραμματισμός ζωνών απο το babyware: 
Zone Type: Keyswitch momentaryArea Assigment: Area 1 για το Z5  / Area 2 για το Ζ7Keyswitch action: Arm/Disarm

 Ηχητική ή φωτεινή ένδειξη κατά την όπλιση/αφόπλιση. Σου προτείνω να έχεις ένδειξη μόνο κατά την όπλιση για να ξέρεις όταν πατάς το πλήκτρο του control αν όπλισες ή αφόπλισες.
    θα πρέπει να προγραμματίσης 2 PGM . Π.χ. το PGM1 για το 1o Partition και το PGM2 για το 2ο Partition.  (βάλε ρελεδάκια όπως έκανες για το SSP της σειρήνας).
    Προγραμματισμός PGM απο το Babyware:
Activation event:Arming Special, Event Details: Area 1 για το PGM1 / Area 2 για το PGM2   (Event Group = 30 , Sub-Group 06)Deactivation event: DisabledPGM Timer: π.χ. 20 seconds (20 δευτερόλεπτα φωτεινή ένδειξη)
    Το PGM θα ενεργοποιειθεί μόλις τελειώσει ο χρόνος που έχει βάλει στο Exit Delay. Για να ενεργοποιειθεί αμέσως με το πάτημα του control,  να βάλεις Exit Delay και στα 2 partitions = 0  
    section 745 --> Partition 1 exit delay
    section 746 --> Partition 2 exit delay

----------


## vasilllis

> θα μετατρέψεις 2 απο τις 8 φυσικές ζώνες του panel (Z1 έως Z8 ) σε  momentary keyswitch (τύπος ζώνης 26).
>     Για παράδειγμα ας πούμε  η φυσική ζώνη Ζ5 θα οπλίζει/αφοπλίζει το 1o Partition και η φυσική ζώνη Ζ7 θα οπλίζει/αφοπλίζει το 2ο partition
>     Βάζεις απο 1 πράσινη αντίσταση (2.2Κ) μεταξύ Ζ5-C και Ζ7-C  (Δεν είναι EOL αλλά μπαίνει όταν μία ζώνη γίνεται Keyswitch)
>     Προγραμματισμός ζωνών απο το babyware: 
> Zone Type: Keyswitch momentaryArea Assigment: Area 1 για το Z5  / Area 2 για το Ζ7Keyswitch action: Arm/Disarm
> 
>  Ηχητική ή φωτεινή ένδειξη κατά την όπλιση/αφόπλιση. Σου προτείνω να έχεις ένδειξη μόνο κατά την όπλιση για να ξέρεις όταν πατάς το πλήκτρο του control αν όπλισες ή αφόπλισες.
>     θα πρέπει να προγραμματίσης 2 PGM . Π.χ. το PGM1 για το 1o Partition και το PGM2 για το 2ο Partition.  (βάλε ρελεδάκια όπως έκανες για το SSP της σειρήνας).
>     Προγραμματισμός PGM απο το Babyware:
> ...



Ευχαριστω.Ετσι τα ειχα σκεφτει πανω/κατω.
pgm εχω μονο δυο.Ισως καταργησω την σειρηνα.
δεν ειχα προσεξει το group:30 subgroup:06.περιοριζει τον οπλισμο απο το πληκτρολόγιο όμως ο μηδενισμος του χρόνου εξοδου.Θα προτιμούσα το 02:14 (εναρξη χρόνου εξόδου .Δηλαδη μολις οπλισει να ενεργοποιηθει για μερικα δευτ.

Ερωτηση σοβαρη.Οι κλειδοδιακοπτες λειτουργουν με διπλασιασμο ζωνων.Δεν νομιζω να εχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Ερωτηση σοβαρη.   Οι κλειδοδιακοπτες λειτουργουν με διπλασιασμο ζωνων.Δεν νομιζω να εχω πρόβλημα.



Ναί λειτουργούν και με διπλασιασμό των ζωνών.

Οταν κάνεις διπλασιασμό των ζωνών ((section 705, Option1=ON) οι ζώνες του πανελ απο 8 γίνονται 16.

Στο παράδειγμα *#366*  η φυσική ζώνη Ζ5 με διπλασιασμό θα αντιστοιχή σε 2 ζώνες την zone5 και την zone13.

 Εστω ότι χαρακτηρίζεις την zone5 σαν τύπο ζώνης --> keyswitch

και την zone13 σαν κάποιο άλλο τύπο ζώνης του συναγερμού


2-zones.png

*Η επαφή που έχει παράλληλα την αντίσταση 2.2Κ (την πράσινη) είναι αυτή που θα δουλεύει σαν keyswitch* 

και η επαφή που έχει παράλληλα την αντίσταση 1.0Κ είναι αυτή που θα δουλεύει σαν ζώνη του συναγερμού.

----------


## teodor_ch

Γειά σας και απο μένα.

Ψάχνοντας λίγο για ένα θέμα που είχα με το PAI (συνδέει το IP150 με το HomeAssistant) έπεσα επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα
https://github.com/CriticalSecurity/paradox

Μου επιβεβαίωσε παλαιότερα θέματα ασφαλείας που είχα διαβάσει και έτσι μπαίνω μόνο μέσω VPN και έχω κλειδώσει το IP150 να μήν βλέπει το Internet.

----------

aktis (15-05-21)

----------


## georgeb1957

> Γειά σας και απο μένα.
> 
> Ψάχνοντας λίγο για ένα θέμα που είχα με το PAI (συνδέει το IP150 με το HomeAssistant) έπεσα επάνω σε αυτό το θέμα
> https://github.com/CriticalSecurity/paradox
> 
> Μου επιβεβαίωσε παλαιότερα θέματα ασφαλείας που είχα διαβάσει και έτσι μπαίνω μόνο μέσω VPN και έχω κλειδώσει το IP150 να μήν βλέπει το Internet.



Πολύ καλά έκανες. 
Σε ένα SP6000 που εγκατέστησα πρόσφατα δεν έβαλα καν το IP150. Σύνδεσα με ένα καλώδιο το serial port του SP6000 με την usb του Rasbpberry Pi3, στο οποίο τρέχω το Homeassisstant και το addon PAI. Το καλώδιο "usb to serial" έχει κόστος 2-3 ευρώ και το έχουμε αναλύση κάπου ποιό πάνω. Σύντομα θα το καταργήσω και σε ένα panel evoHD μόλις λήξει η συνδρομή μου στον SWAN Server. Εχω βάλει statik IP στο internet του σπιτιού μου και η επικοινωνία με τον έξω κόσμο γίνεται μεσω VPN που τρέχει στο Rasberry Pi3.
Καλό βράδυ.

----------

mikemtb (15-05-21)

----------


## diskjohn

Καλημέρα καλό θα ήτανε όταν βρείτε χρόνο να μας γράψετε τελικά αν το χρειαζόμαστε το IP150  η τον άλλο τρόπο σύνδεσης  και τι άλλο θα χρειαστούμε  από προγράμματα , και ποια εταιρεία vpn θεωρείτε καλή ? Πως (έχω κλειδώσει το IP150 να μήν βλέπει το Internet) ? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## spnikol

Εξηγήστε μας αν μπορείτε τα κενά ασφαλείας του swan server με παραδείγματα.

----------


## χρηστος79

Την καλησπερα μου! ψαχνωτας για να κανω ενα update sp4000,ip150,K32lcd+ βρηκα αυτο  το site http://forumas.spectrabaltic.lt/view...1a19327a3dcb52 λιθουανια ειναι με ωραια καλουδια μεσα!δεν βρησκω ομως ελληνικο firmware για το Κ32lcd+ αν το εχει καποιως και μπορει ας μου το στειλει ευχαριστω!

----------


## georgeb1957

Απο Λιθουανία να βρείς Ελληνικό firmware λίγο δύσκολο.
Κατεβασέ το απο*εδώ*

----------

mikemtb (20-07-21), 

vasilllis (19-07-21)

----------


## χρηστος79

Γιωργαρα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ το περασα το ελληνικο firmware!

----------

georgeb1957 (19-07-21)

----------


## mesazon

Σε πάνελ SP6000 και 7000 μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε δύο μπαταρίες παράλληλα των 12V-7Ah ή 12V-9Ah για να αυξηθεί η χωρητικότητα, ώστε να έχουμε μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος?
Θα μπορέσουν να λειτουργήσουν κανονικά?

----------


## stam1982

Βάλε ένα τροφοδοτικο με μπαταρία,μοίρασε τα φορτία και θα είσαι μια χαρά.

----------


## charlez79

Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε το τελευταίο υλικολογισμικό στα αγγλικά για TM50; 1.5 φαίνεται να έχει κάποια ζητήματα. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε το τελευταίο υλικολογισμικό στα αγγλικά για TM50; 1.5 φαίνεται να έχει κάποια ζητήματα. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.



Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.
Πές και σε εμάς ποιά ζητήματα έχεις με το firmware 1.5. .... να μαθαίνουμε.
Γενική συμβουλή είναι να μην αλλάζουμε firmware χωρίς λόγω διότι μπορεί αυτή η αλλαγή να δημιουργήση πολύ περισσότερες δυσλειτουργίες στο σύνολο των συσκευών του συναγερμού.
π.χ. Πρέπει να ξέρεις αν αυτό το update είναι συμβατό με τα firmware του panel κ.λ.π.

----------


## charlez79

στη v1.35 θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε 1 βραχίονα αφής (σύντομο πάτημα). Στο V1.5 τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι είναι ακόμα δυνατό, αλλά πρέπει να πατήσετε παρατεταμένα αλλιώς ζητείται κωδικός. Δεν σου αρέσει αυτό ...

----------


## χρηστος79

Την καλησπερα μου στη ομαδα! Μου δημιουργήθηκε το εξης προβλημα! Εχουμε και λεμε sp6000 ip150 version 5.02.016 το προβλημα ειναι οτι μένει πολλες ωρες χωρις συνδεση στο swan (internet υπαρχει παντα δεν σβηνει το led)  η paradox λεει οτι βλεπει το site αλλα πρεπει να κανω αναβαθμιση στη 5.03 την τελευταια εκδοση! Τωρα στο In-Field μπαινω με static ip παταω connect  σε λιγο βγαζει να γραψω κωδικους panel ID και pc password αφου συνδεθει και βλεπω στα αριστερα της οθονης το panel και απο κατω το TCP/IP  IP150 το κλικαρο μου βγαζει την version που εχω και στο πλαισιο μεσα γραφει τελευταία εκδοση  5.03....παταω να κανει την αναβαθμιση αλλα τζιφος βγαζει ενα μηνυμα please verify password  or port forwarding then try again 
Error code 3 δεν ξερω τι κανω λαθος! Οποια βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη!

----------


## georgeb1957

Ποιό IP150 έχεις.


Υπάρχουν 2 διαφορετικά IP150 modules που συνδέονται με τον swan server το IP150 και το IP150+.


Αυτό που γράφει κάτω δεξιά "PCS250/G" είναι το IP150 και το τελευταίο firmware είναι το 5.2.37


Αυτό που γράφει κάτω δεξιά "SERIAL OUT" είναι το IP150+ και το τελευταίο firmware είναι το 5.03.0

Δές *ΕΔΩ*

Πάρε και τα δύο firmware απο το παρακάτω link και πρόσεξε ποιό θα βάλεις.

https://we.tl/t-b4bhhmCfQ1

----------


## χρηστος79

Γιωργο μου σε ευχαριστωτο ip ειναι το ip150+  δυστηχος δεν κατεφερνω τιποτα με εχει κουρασει πολυ! Εκανα και reset στο πανελ! Τωρα δεν σαλευει καθολου! Δεν μπορω να συνδεθω καθολου με το IP150 πλεων ουτε και στον προγραμματισμο! Και αυριο μερα ειναι!

----------


## georgeb1957

> Γιωργο μου σε ευχαριστωτο ip ειναι το ip150+  δυστηχος δεν κατεφερνω τιποτα με εχει κουρασει πολυ! Εκανα και reset στο πανελ! Τωρα δεν σαλευει καθολου! Δεν μπορω να συνδεθω καθολου με το IP150 πλεων ουτε και στον προγραμματισμο! Και αυριο μερα ειναι!



Χρήστο μην αγχώνεσαι. Κάτι θα πήγε στραβά.

Κάνε reset to IP150+ αφου πρώτα αποσυνδέσης το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας απο το panel 

Δες το βίντεο ΕΔΩ

Απόσπασμα απο το installation manual

*﻿Reset IP150+ to Default Settings 	* 
To reset the IP150+ module to its default settings, ensure that the module is turned on and then insert a 	 
pin/straightened paper clip (or similar) into the pinhole located between the two I/O LEDs. Press down 	 
gently until you feel some resistance; hold it down for approximately five seconds. When the I/O and RX/ 	 
TX LEDs start flashing, release it and then press it again (figure 2). The I/O and RX/TX LEDs will remain lit 	 
during the reset.

*Reset IP150+ to Default Firmware Version*  
To reset the IP150+ module to its default firmware version, unplug the power cable from the panel and 	 
insert a pin/straightened paper clip (or similar object) into the pinhole located between the two I/O LEDs. 	 
Press down gently until you feel some resistance; plug in the power cable while holding the pin down for 	 
approximately five seconds and release it when the I/O 2 LED starts flashing (figure 2). The I/O LED will 	 
turn solid and start blinking (resetting to the backup version). Once complete, the IP150+ will reboot 	 
automatically to the default firmware version. 	 





Υ.Σ. Ποιό firmware εχει το panel;

----------


## χρηστος79

Καλημερα Γιωργο! Το panel ειναι το 7.14 δεν νομιζω να εχει ποιο καινουργιο! Εγω εντωμεταξύ εκαν reset με τα ρευματα επανω.....😁

----------


## χρηστος79

Προς το παρον εκαν μια υποβαθμιση το πανελ στην 7.00 και προς ωρας δουλευει! Επισης οταν μπαινω στο infilied  στη μπαρα που ειναι απο κατω και λεει το lasted version μολις το παταω μου βγαζει στην οθονη ενα παραθυρο για να βαλω το URL??? Ποιο ειναι αυτο;

----------


## georgeb1957

Μετέφερε το puf αρχειο σε ένα folder στον υπολογιστή σου.
1. Eπέλεξε στο infield to IP150
2. Πήγαινε στο "step 3: select firmware" και πάτα το "browse". επέλεξε το puf αρχειο απο το folder που το μετέφερες.
3. Στο "step 4: Transfer" Πάτα "Start transfer"

----------


## χρηστος79

Γιωργο δεν γινετε δυστυχως κατι εκανα τα βηματα που μου ειπες με το αρχειο. Μπαινω στο in-field στο step 1 αν παω να μπω με static ip δεν εχω βεβαια δεν κανει κατι! Αν παω να μπω απο Internet και συγκεκριμενα με IP/DNS με βρισκει και στο step 2 κλικαρο το IP150+ και στο STEP 3 μου γραφει κατα λεξη "prod/IP150+_LATEST.PUF" διπλα εχει το browse αν το πατησω θα μου βγαλει ενα παραθυρακι με επικεφαλιδα "Firmware  source" 
Connection 
Default connection 
Specific URL αυτο ειναι η πρωτη φαση! Αν τωρα δεν πατησω το "browse"  και παω στο step 4 και πατησω το start Upgrade θα μου βγαλει ενα αλλο παραθυρακι που θα λεει:
An error  occured while  connecting to product 
Please verify password or port forwarding  then  try again. Αυτα τα λιγα!

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μπαινω στο in-field στο step 1 αν παω να μπω με static ip δεν εχω βεβαια δεν κανει κατι!



Για να δείς την IP και το PORT που έχει πάρει το IP150, κάνε κλίκ με το mouse στο εικονίδιο με τον Η.Υ και τον μεγενθυτικό φακό που βρίσκεται αριστερά του IP Address.
Στην συνέχεια συμπλήρωσε το πεδίο με τα IP:PORT. Στο πεδίο "IP password" γράφεις την λέξη paradox (προσεξε να είναι με μικρά γράμματα ΟΧΙ κεφαλαία) και πάτα Connect

----------

χρηστος79 (15-09-21)

----------


## χρηστος79

Γιωργο μου σε ευχαριστω για ολα! η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω ακολουθηση κατα γραμμα της συμβουλες σου....ομως αυτο το ριμαδη αρνητε κατηγορηματικα να κανει αναβαθμηση! ομως δεν πειραζει με την υποβαθμηση  του πανελ μεχρι τωρα εχει περαση το πρωτο 24ωρο δεν εχει κανει καμια διακοπη εποικινονιας με τον σερβερ! βλεπουμε...... και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## nikossa

Χαιρετώ κι εγώ την ομάδα...,

Επιτρέψτε μου να σας βάλω κι εγώ ένα ερώτημα/ task για τους πιο έμπειρους.

Σε  μία εγκατάσταση (μονοκατοικία - 4 επίπεδα) έχω εγκαταστήσει το SP7000.  Στο ισόγειο βρίσκεται η κύρια είσοδος με την επαφή της από το  πληκτρολόγιο του συναγερμού, την οποία κύρια είσοδο επίσης κοιτάει από  απόσταση μισού μέτρου και σε ύψος 2.30μ (εκεί έβγαινε το καλώδιο από τον  εγκαταστάτη) κι ένα rantaraki (είχα βάλει το nv5 και το άλλαξα  πρόσφατα) bosch blueline με ρύθμιση follow για την χρονοκαθυστέρηση της  κυρίας εισόδου... Κάπου κάπου λοιπόν ο ιδιοκτήτης μου παραπονιέται ότι  δίνει συναγερμό το συγκεκριμένο rantaraki και μόνο αυτό... Κάποια φορά  που βρισκόμουν εκεί παρατήρησα ότι κάτω από την κύρια είσοδο (πόρτα  ασφαλείας) το βράδυ πέρασε μέσα μία αράχνη που αν τυχόν εκείνη την ώρα  κοίταζες προς την πόρτα ήταν παρατηρήσιμη και όχι αμελητέου μεγέθους...  Έτσι λοιπόν έβαλα στο ρανταράκι τη ρύθμιση intelli zone κι από τότε μου  ξανα-παραπονέθηκε μετά από 2 εβδομάδες... ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Επειδή στην αρχή  είχα φοβηθεί μήπως φταίει το ρανταράκι γι αυτό και το άλλαξα - και την  αντίσταση διπλασιασμού-  όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω. Το ερώτημα είναι μπορώ  να κάνω κάτι άλλο ώστε να το κάνω λιγάκι πιο "αναίσθητο" στο ενδεχόμενο  που όντως βλέπει διάφορα ψαμίδια να μπαίνουν κάτω από την πόρτα...?? Επ  αυτού βοηθάει καθόλου το input speed που έχει η κάθε ζώνη?? Το ρανταράκι  δεν είναι για pet... Μήπως πρέπει να πάρω άλλο για pet?

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά!

----------


## georgeb1957

> Χαιρετώ κι εγώ την ομάδα...,
> 
> Επιτρέψτε μου να σας βάλω κι εγώ ένα ερώτημα/ task για τους πιο έμπειρους.
> 
> Σε  μία εγκατάσταση (μονοκατοικία - 4 επίπεδα) έχω εγκαταστήσει το SP7000.  Στο ισόγειο βρίσκεται η κύρια είσοδος με την επαφή της από το  πληκτρολόγιο του συναγερμού, την οποία κύρια είσοδο επίσης κοιτάει από  απόσταση μισού μέτρου και σε ύψος 2.30μ (εκεί έβγαινε το καλώδιο από τον  εγκαταστάτη) κι ένα rantaraki (είχα βάλει το nv5 και το άλλαξα  πρόσφατα) bosch blueline με ρύθμιση follow για την χρονοκαθυστέρηση της  κυρίας εισόδου... Κάπου κάπου λοιπόν ο ιδιοκτήτης μου παραπονιέται ότι  δίνει συναγερμό το συγκεκριμένο rantaraki και μόνο αυτό... Κάποια φορά  που βρισκόμουν εκεί παρατήρησα ότι κάτω από την κύρια είσοδο (πόρτα  ασφαλείας) το βράδυ πέρασε μέσα μία αράχνη που αν τυχόν εκείνη την ώρα  κοίταζες προς την πόρτα ήταν παρατηρήσιμη και όχι αμελητέου μεγέθους...  Έτσι λοιπόν έβαλα στο ρανταράκι τη ρύθμιση intelli zone κι από τότε μου  ξανα-παραπονέθηκε μετά από 2 εβδομάδες... ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Επειδή στην αρχή  είχα φοβηθεί μήπως φταίει το ρανταράκι γι αυτό και το άλλαξα - και την  αντίσταση διπλασιασμού-  όπως αναφέρω παραπάνω. Το ερώτημα είναι μπορώ  να κάνω κάτι άλλο ώστε να το κάνω λιγάκι πιο "αναίσθητο" στο ενδεχόμενο  που όντως βλέπει διάφορα ψαμίδια να μπαίνουν κάτω από την πόρτα...?? Επ  αυτού βοηθάει καθόλου το input speed που έχει η κάθε ζώνη?? Το ρανταράκι  δεν είναι για pet... Μήπως πρέπει να πάρω άλλο για pet?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά!




Με Ρανταράκι σε εξωτερικό χώρο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην σου συμβεί κάποιος ψευδοσυναγερμός. Στην ρύθμιση intellizone και 255 sec να βάλεις δεν γλυτώνεις τον ψευδοσυναγερμό αν η ζώνη κλείσει και ξανα-ανοίξει μέσα στον χρόνο αυτό απο κάποιο ψαμίδιο που κόβει βόλτες μπροστά στον φακό. Θα σου πρότεινα σε εξωτερικό χώρο να βάλεις ρανταράκι  διπλής τεχνολογίας υπέρυθρο και μικροκύμα όπως π.χ. *αυτό
*

----------

mikemtb (21-09-21)

----------


## georgeb1957

Στο παρακάτω link περιγράφονται μερικά κρίσιμα ζητήματα ασφαλείας απο την χρήση του IP150 / 1P150+

Ο ελεγχος έγινε με το ποιο πρόσφατο firmware 5.02.019/5.03.00

Οι συγγραφείς του άρθρου πριν το δημοσιεύσουν, επικοινώνησαν 2 φορές με το support@paradox.com στις 10/3/21 και  3/5/21 αλλά δεν πήραν απάντηση. Με άλλα λόγια τους έγραψαν στα ...

Μετα απο αυτή την αντιμετώπιση, το αρθρο κυκλοφόρησε στο διαδίκτυο στις 11/5/21

link:  https://github.com/CriticalSecurity/paradox

----------

aktis (30-10-21), 

sport_billys (31-10-21)

----------


## her

Πριν από κάποιες μέρες έκαναν αναβάθμιση, δεν ξέρω αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Είχε μερικές μέρες που ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας λόγο αναβάθμισης

----------


## sport_billys

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε αλλά η εφαρμογή insite gold όποτε θέλει κάνει login. Άρχισε να μην μου αρέσει αυτό διότι έχω διάφορους αυτοματισμούς με τα ρελε και πολλές φορές η εφαρμογή γράφει όλο connecting. Αναφέρομαι σε iOS συσκευή. Εκτός από το IP150 υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο αξιόπιστο ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

> υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο αξιόπιστο ;



Καί βέβαια υπάρχει. Αντί του IP150 βάλε σε ένα Raqspberry Pi3 να τρέχει το *Homeassistant* και το addon PAI(Paradox Alarm Interface).

To Rassberry Pi το συνδέεις με το Panel με ένα καλώδιο "usb to serial", δες *ΕΔΩ
*
Αν έχεις και άλλους αυτοματισμούς, τα ελέγχεις όλα μέσα απο το Homeassistant και ξένιασες.


Υ.Σ. Για αυτοματισμούς με ρελέ σου προτείνω τα *shelly*, τα οποία ελέγχονται απο το Homeassistant.
.

----------

sport_billys (31-10-21)

----------


## MAN0S

Κ εγώ,το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω πρόβλημα με το ip150,καποιες φορές στέλνει ειδοποιήσεις με  καθυστέρηση ωρών. Σήμερα για κάποιες ώρες δήλωνε κ αδυναμία σύνδεσης με τον swan.Το internet φυσικά ήταν εντάξει.Το ip150 ειναι αναβαθμισμενο στο τελευταίο firmware.

----------


## sport_billys

> Κ εγώ,το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω πρόβλημα με το ip150,καποιες φορές στέλνει ειδοποιήσεις με  καθυστέρηση ωρών. Σήμερα για κάποιες ώρες δήλωνε κ αδυναμία σύνδεσης με τον swan.Το internet φυσικά ήταν εντάξει.Το ip150 ειναι αναβαθμισμενο στο τελευταίο firmware.



Ακριβώς το ίδιο. Αυτό με τις ειδοποιήσεις μου το κάνει κοντά ένα μήνα που καθυστερεί 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sport_billys

Έστειλα mail στην paradox για το πρόβλημα και μου απάντησαν ότι το γνωρίζουν και προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν. Ως ανταμοιβή μου έδωσαν +90 μέρες χρήσης στην εφαρμογή 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Είναι για γέλια. Μοιράζουν καραμελιτσες για να αποσπάσουν την ανοχή μας.

----------


## sport_billys

> Είναι για γέλια. Μοιράζουν καραμελιτσες για να αποσπάσουν την ανοχή μας.



Στάχτη στα μάτια. Παραθέτω ακριβώς την απάντηση τους 

Dear Vasileios,

We are aware that customers are struggling to connect to their sites and we are very sorry for it.

We are still encountering issues with Swan servers. We are doing our best to fix them, we managed to recover most connections and hopefully we will reach 100% soon.
We are also working to change the servers with new ones, with new technology, and implement a better backup system, to improve overall Swan experience for our customers.

I have reset the connection from the server side to try to reestablish the connection.

As an apology, I have added 90 days free to your site. 

We are very sorry for the inconvenience.


Regards
Ionut Anghel
Paradox Support Team
Paradox Europe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Δηλαδή αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που ζητούν ετήσια συνδρομή (απ' όσο γνωρίζω είναιι οι μόνοι) για την εφαρμογή τους, κατάφεραν να μην είναι λειτουργική;

----------


## p270

Αληθεια γιατι τετοια τρελα με τους paradox ,τοσο καλοι ειναι;

----------


## georgeb1957

Να ήταν μόνο ο swan server. 

Καλοί είναι, αλλα εχουν καβαλίση καλάμι σε πολλά θέματα και θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους.
Υπάρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια.... και πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## sport_billys

Να ενημερώσω προς βοήθεια και για άλλους χρήστες που έχουν προβλήματα, ότι μετά το mail στην paradox δεν αντιμετωπίζω άλλο προβλήματα. Χτες μου έβγαλε και αναβάθμιση για το IP150. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAN0S

Σχεδόν το ίδιο κ σε εμένα.Πριν 4-5 ημέρες ήρθε αναβάθμιση στην εφαρμογή.Με  την αναβάθμιση της εφαρμογής μου ερχόντουσαν κανονικά ειδοποιήσεις.Στις 2 ημέρες όμως πάλι τα ίδια,αλλες φορές δεν είχα πρόσβαση στον swan κ άλλες φορές δεν ερχόντουσαν ειδοποιήσεις.Χθες έκανα την αναβάθμιση του ip150 σε 5.2.45 , κ προς το παρόν  ? δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## sport_billys

Σε εμένα και πριν την αναβάθμιση δούλευε από την στιγμή που μου απάντησαν στο mail που είχα στείλει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MAN0S

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα κρατήσει.Πάντως πέρα από ότι προβλήματα μπορεί να έχει κατα καιρούς η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή,αυτό που με χαλάει πιο πολύ είναι ότι το "στήσιμο της"και τα γραφικά της.Μου θυμίζουν ιστοσελίδα 10 - 15 χρονια πίσω.Πολλες δωρεάν εφαρμογές είναι πολύ πιο σύγχρονες απο το insite gold και δεν μου αρέσει αυτο, ειδικά αφού πληρώνουμε για αυτήν.

----------


## sport_billys

Αυτό όντως είναι ένα θέμα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα έχουμε προβλήματα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Δεν ξέρω αν τα συνεχόμενα update στο firmware του IP150 τα κάνουνε μόνο για να βελτιωθεί η επικοινωνία με τον swanserver.
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι δεν μπορείς πλέον να κάνεις downgrate στο ip150 (μόνο update και αυτό γίνεται αυτόματα .....)

----------


## evanzt

Μιας και υπάρχει ήδη θέμα για τον προγραμματισμό του πίνακα ρωτάω...

Στις σελίδες 27-28-29 πόστ #277 και γειτονικά, αναφέρθηκε πως με ένα USB to TTL και την κατάλληλη σύνδεση μπορούμε να κάνουμε προγραμματισμό του πίνακα.

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτό ώστε να το χρησιμοποιώ και σε άλλους πίνακες με ίδια σύνδεση, αλλά λέει πως "This converter is designed to work on TTL level, NEVER connect it to RS232 level to avoid damage". Η σύνδεση στους paradox είναι σε TTL level ή σε RS232 (ή δεν έχει διαφορά και λέω ότι νάνε; ). Θα δουλέψει αυτό ουσιαστικά ή θα πάρω τον πίνακα στο χέρι;


Αν δεν κάνει αυτό, έχετε κάποιο να προτείνετε ή μπορείτε να με καθοδηγήσετε στο τι τύπο μετατροπέα να πάρω; Ή είναι καλύτερα να πάρω το 307USB της paradox λέτε;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μιας και υπάρχει ήδη θέμα για τον προγραμματισμό του πίνακα ρωτάω...
> 
> Στις σελίδες 27-28-29 πόστ #277 και γειτονικά, αναφέρθηκε πως με ένα USB to TTL και την κατάλληλη σύνδεση μπορούμε να κάνουμε προγραμματισμό του πίνακα.
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω αυτό ώστε να το χρησιμοποιώ και σε άλλους πίνακες με ίδια σύνδεση, αλλά λέει πως "This converter is designed to work on TTL level, NEVER connect it to RS232 level to avoid damage". Η σύνδεση στους paradox είναι σε TTL level ή σε RS232 (ή δεν έχει διαφορά και λέω ότι νάνε; ). Θα δουλέψει αυτό ουσιαστικά ή θα πάρω τον πίνακα στο χέρι;
> 
> 
> Αν δεν κάνει αυτό, έχετε κάποιο να προτείνετε ή μπορείτε να με καθοδηγήσετε στο τι τύπο μετατροπέα να πάρω; Ή είναι καλύτερα να πάρω το 307USB της paradox λέτε;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Αυτό που σκέπτεσαι να πάρεις σίγουρα δεν κάνει είναι για RS232 ένα παλιό πρωτόκολλο για Η.Υ. Το σήμα και στο RS232 είναι σε TTL level δηλ. 5.0V αλλά πρέπει να το συνδέσεις σε 9πινο RS232 serial port. Το serial port στο paradox έχει 4 pin απο τα οποία χρησιμοποιείς  τα τρία δηλ. Rx, Tx, Groud. Τα Rx, Tx, είναι TTL level δηλ. 5.0V. Το τέταρτο pin  βγάζει τάση 12.0V δεν το χρειάζεσαι.
Αλλά γιατί δεν ακολουθείς αυτά που είδες στο #277; Το ανταπτοράκι USB to Serialβλέπω υπάρχει και είναι πάφθηνο 2.5 ευρώ.
Αν θέλεις κάτι πολύ-πολύ ποιο ακριβό πήγαινε στο 307USB, να οικονομήσουν και αυτοί.

----------

evanzt (05-09-22)

----------


## evanzt

> Αυτό που σκέπτεσαι να πάρεις σίγουρα δεν κάνει είναι για RS232 ένα παλιό πρωτόκολλο για Η.Υ. Το σήμα και στο RS232 είναι σε TTL level δηλ. 5.0V αλλά πρέπει να το συνδέσεις σε 9πινο RS232 serial port. Το serial port στο paradox έχει 4 pin απο τα οποία χρησιμοποιείς  τα τρία δηλ. Rx, Tx, Groud. Τα Rx, Tx, είναι TTL level δηλ. 5.0V. Το τέταρτο pin  βγάζει τάση 12.0V δεν το χρειάζεσαι.
> Αλλά γιατί δεν ακολουθείς αυτά που είδες στο #277; Το ανταπτοράκι USB to Serialβλέπω υπάρχει και είναι πάφθηνο 2.5 ευρώ.
> Αν θέλεις κάτι πολύ-πολύ ποιο ακριβό πήγαινε στο 307USB, να οικονομήσουν και αυτοί.



Το ανταπτοράκι του #277 θα έπαιρνα κανονικά αλλά μου το βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο στην σελίδα τους 
usbtottl.jpg
Κοιτούσα αυτό που έστειλα γιατί γράφει ότι έχει Rx, Tx, Ground, που είδα και σε άλλα πόστ ότι χρειάζονται

Προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την λύση του 307 USB είναι η αλήθεια, γιατί για αυτό που κάνει είναι υπερκοστολογημένο πιστευώ. Εκτός αν έχει κάποιο πλεονέκτημα η χρήση του που δεν βλέπω..

Αφού αυτο που έστειλα δεν κάνει, τι πρέπει να κοιτάω να έχει ώστε να κάνει για paradox; Γιατι USB to TTL υπάρχουν διαφόρων ειδών απότι κατάλαβα


Edit: Πολύ βιαστικός ήμουν φαίνεται όταν το έψαχνα πριν... Το βρήκα *εδώ* φαντάζομαι δεν αλλάζει κάτι, είναι το ίδιο οπότε το παίρνω και το χρησιμοποιώ άφοβα; (ρωτάω μην κάνω καμιά πατάτα με την πλακέτα  :Rolleyes: )

----------


## georgeb1957

Ναι σου κάνει. Μην φοβάσαι δεν υπάρχει θέμα ζημιάς στον πίνακα.

----------

evanzt (05-09-22)

----------


## evanzt

Τέλεια, το παραγγέλνω!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## V62

Καλησπερα, εχω το SP7000 και ψαχνομαι να το συνδεσω με pc για να μπορεσω να κανω καποιους προγραμματισμους, εκτος απο το ανταπτορακι που περιγραφεται παραπανω τι αλλο θα χρειαστω;

----------


## georgeb1957

Θα χρειαστείς και το πρόγραμμα babyware για επικοινωνία με τον πίνακα.Τιποτα άλλο.

----------


## V62

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, και συγχαρητηρια για την προσφορα σου στο θεμα, καθως και τα υπολοιπα παιδια που βοηθανε.

----------


## V62

Eπειδη δεν φαινεται καλα, σε παρακαλω *georgeb1957* 	 μια διευκρινηση, στην φωτογραφια συνδεσης του ανταπτορα του post #277 στο serial port connector του κεντρου ειναι συνδεδεμενο και το πρασινο καλωδιο;
Δηλαδη ειναι κατα σειρα απο πανω προς τα κατω ασπρο πρασινο μαυρο η σειρα συνδεσης των καλωδιων;

----------


## mikemtb

> Eπειδη δεν φαινεται καλα, στην φωτογραφια συνδεσης του ανταπτορα






Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Σωστα. Ασπρο-πρασινο-μαυρο. Το τέταρτο pin του serial port δεν το συνδέεις πουθενά.

----------


## V62

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## V62

Δοκιμασα σημερα να το συνδεσω στον πινακα, το pc δεν το βλεπει με τιποτα.
Μου βγαζει το κλασσικο μηνυμα οτι μια συσκευη δεν αναγνωριζεται απο τα windows...
Δοκιμασα να ψαξει στο ιντερνετ τιποτα.
Κατεβασα τον driver απο το site της prolific, του οριζω που να ψαξει, μου βγαζει μηνυμα οτι ο καλυτερος driver ειναι ηδη εγκατεστημενος απο τα windows.
Oι μονες θυρες που υπαρχουν ειναι η θυρα του εκτυπωτη και μια communication port (COM1)
Και βεβαια το babyware φωναζει για lost communication...
Τι κανω λαθος βρε παιδια;
Ειμαι να σκασω!

----------


## georgeb1957

Έχει αποθηκευτεί στον υπολογιστή σου κάποιο driver και θεωρεί ότι είναι το σωστό. Απ εγκατέστησε τον και ψάξε στο internet για άλλον driver.

----------


## V62

Το εκανα και αυτο, αλλα οταν προσπαθω να το ξαναεγκαταστησω περναει αμεσως τον ιδιο driver...
Δοκιμασα και σε αλλο λαπτοπ που τρεχει το ιδιο λειτουργικο (W7) με τα ιδια αποτελεσματα!
Αρχιζω να φοβαμαι οτι εχει προβλημα ο ανταπτορας...

----------


## V62

Σημερα εδεησε και το αναγνωρισε, μετα απο συνεχεις ενημερωσεις του driver, τωρα ομως δεν βλεπει το κεντρο, μηπως πρεπει να κανω καποια ρυθμιση στον προγραμματισμο του κεντρου;
Κατι αλλο: εχουμε καποιον περιορισμο στο μηκος του καλωδιου του usb?
Θελω να το συνδεσω σε αλλο pc που βρισκεται 5-6 μετρα μακρυα, θα υπαρξει προβλημα στην επικοινωνια;
Συγνωμη ξερω σας εχω πρηξει αλλα μιας και το ξεκινησα μπας και καταφερω να κανω καποιους προγραμματισμους στο κεντρο...

----------


## mikemtb

> εχουμε καποιον περιορισμο στο μηκος του καλωδιου του usb?



ξερεις καλωδιο που να μην εχει υπαρχει περιορισμος?
θα παει 5-6 μετρα λογικα δεν θα εχεις θεμα! η σειριακη πάντως τα 15+ μέτρα τα πιάνει ανετότατα..
καντο να παιξει πρωτα τοπικα, και μετα προεκτείνεις καλώδια!!!



Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## V62

> ξερεις καλωδιο που να μην εχει υπαρχει περιορισμος?
> θα παει 5-6 μετρα λογικα δεν θα εχεις θεμα! η σειριακη πάντως τα 15+ μέτρα τα πιάνει ανετότατα..
> καντο να παιξει πρωτα τοπικα, και μετα προεκτείνεις καλώδια!!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Περισσοτερο η ερωτηση πηγαινε στο ποιος ειναι αυτος ο περιορισμος, αν το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος και μεχρι ποσα μετρα.
Η πλακα ειναι οτι το λαπτοπ δεν το βλεπει καθολου!
Με το ιδιο σχεδον λειτουργικο, απλα ειναι 32bit ενω το pc 64.
Tωρα γιατι δεν βλεπει το κεντρο ο θεος και η ψυχη του...
Δεν υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που πρεπει να γινει ε;  :Think:

----------


## georgeb1957

> .....Tωρα γιατι δεν βλεπει το κεντρο ο θεος και η ψυχη του...
> Δεν υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που πρεπει να γινει ε;



Μα και βέβαια πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις.
Αφού εγκαταστήσεις το πρόγραμμα babyware, δημιουργείς ένα account πατώντας το Add.
Πρέπει στο account που δημιούργησες να συμπληρώσεις οπωσδήποτε κάποια στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με το panel.
1. *Label*. Βάζεις ένα τυχαίο όνομα που θα ονομάζεις το account
2. *Panel type*. Αφήνεις το autodetect
3. *Connection options*. Πατώντας το βελάκι θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν πολλές δυνατότητες επικοινωνίας. Επιλέγεις την "serial".
          Στο com port πατώντας το βελάκι (εκτός της serial 1) πρέπει να υπάρχει και άλλη μία η οποία είναι αυτή που εγκατέστησε επιτέλους ο σωστός driver. Στο baud Rate αφήνεις το autodetcect. Πατώντας το ΟΚ επιστρέφεις στο μενού του account που δημιούργησες. Τέλος πρέπει να συμπληρωθούν σωστά τα παρακάτω.
4. *System Login/Panel ID*. Αν δεν το έχεις αλλάξει είναι το 0000. Αν κάποιος το έχει αλλάξει θα το βρεiς στο section [910] για SP πανελ ή στο [3011] για evo πανελ.
5. *System/PC Password*. Αν δεν το έχεις αλλάξει είναι το 0000. Αν κάποιος το έχει αλλάξει θα το βρεiς στο section [911] για SP πανελ ή στο [3012] για evo πανελ.\
Τέλος αφού συμπληρώσεις σωστά όλα τα παραπάνω πατώντας το "connection" θα συνδεθείς στο πάνελ.
Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## V62

Θεος! Να εισαι καλα σε ευχαριστω θα τα δοκιμασω. Την θυρα com την ειχα ορισει, τα password οχι.

----------


## p270

Εγω θα πω παλι ενα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στον Γιώργο που βοηθαει παντα 
Του λεω ευχαριστώ χωρις να εχω paradox αλλα μου αρεσει που ειναι παντα προθυμος για βοηθεια

----------

georgeb1957 (06-07-22)

----------


## V62

Δυστυχως ουτε τωρα συνδεθηκε, καποιες φορες εχει σειριακη συνδεση, καποιες αλλες οχι.
Οταν εχει συνδεση και προσπαθω ενω εβαλα και τα passwords, το κεντρο δεν αποκρινεται.
Προσπαθει καποιο διαστημα να συνδεθει, αναβοσβηνουν στο κατω μερος τα tabs RX/TX αλλα τζιφος...
Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω...
Μηπως μας εχει διαφυγει καποια αλλη παραμετρος;
Οταν μπαινω απο το πληκτρολογιο στις διευθυνσεις 910 και 911 μου εμφανιζει το 10, τι σημαινει αυτο;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Δυστυχως ουτε τωρα συνδεθηκε, καποιες φορες εχει σειριακη συνδεση, καποιες αλλες οχι.
> Οταν εχει συνδεση και προσπαθω ενω εβαλα και τα passwords, το κεντρο δεν αποκρινεται.
> Προσπαθει καποιο διαστημα να συνδεθει, αναβοσβηνουν στο κατω μερος τα tabs RX/TX αλλα τζιφος...
> Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω...
> Μηπως μας εχει διαφυγει καποια αλλη παραμετρος;
> Οταν μπαινω απο το πληκτρολογιο στις διευθυνσεις 910 και 911 μου εμφανιζει το 10, τι σημαινει αυτο;



Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λές. Στις διευθύνσεις 910 και 911 πρέπει να υπάρχουν 4 ψηφία. Για βάλε απο το πληκτρολόγιο το 0000 στις διευθ. 910,911 να δούμε θα το αποθηκεύση. Ποιά έκδοση του babyware έχεις εγκαταστήση και ποιό είναι το firmware του πανελ σου;

----------


## V62

Το babyware ειναι το 5.4.38.
Το panel φοραει την 7.14.
Εβαλα και στις 2 διευθυνσεις το 0000, το αποθηκευσε, αλλα δεν αλλαξε τιποτα στην οθονη του πληκτρολογιου.

----------


## georgeb1957

Μετά απο 24 ώρες βάλε στο babyware τα password που έχουν οι διευθύνσεις 910,911.
Αν δώσεις 20 φορές λάθος κωδικούς δεν σου επιτρέπει την σειριακή επικοινωνία και επειδή ισως έκανες πολλές λάθος  δοκιμές μπορεί να κλείδωσε για 24 ώρες. Αλλο τιποτα δεν μπορώ να σκεφθώ.
 Exεις το ποιό πρόσφατο babyware καθώς και firmware στο panel. 
Oi μάγκες τις paradox έχουν κάνει αλλαγές στα τελευταία firmware, όπως π.χ. κωδικοποιηση στην σειριακή επικοινωνία. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## V62

Και τοσο που βοηθησες respect!
Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## V62

Kαλησπερα, χρειαζομαι μια διεκρινηση για τον προγραμματισμο ζωνων.
Κεντρο SP7000-πληκτρολογιο ΙCΟΝ.
Παταω ΕΝΤΕR-KΩΔΙΚΟ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗ-ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΖΩΝΗΣ (ας πουμε 032).
Βλεπω σχεδον σε ολες τις ζωνες οταν φτασω σε αυτο το σταδιο να μου δειχνει το 10.
Ακομα και στην ζωνη εισοδου, η το ρανταρ εισοδου που ειναι ακολουθιας μου δειχνει το 10.
Τι σημαινει αυτο;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Kαλησπερα, χρειαζομαι μια διεκρινηση για τον προγραμματισμο ζωνων.
> Κεντρο SP7000-πληκτρολογιο ΙCΟΝ.
> Παταω ΕΝΤΕR-KΩΔΙΚΟ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΗ-ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΖΩΝΗΣ (ας πουμε 032).
> Βλεπω σχεδον σε ολες τις ζωνες οταν φτασω σε αυτο το σταδιο να μου δειχνει το 10.
> Ακομα και στην ζωνη εισοδου, η το ρανταρ εισοδου που ειναι ακολουθιας μου δειχνει το 10.
> Τι σημαινει αυτο;



Για να χαρακτηρίσεις μια ζώνη σαν ζώνη εισόδου δηλ. με χρονοκαθυστέρηση ή το ραντάρ εισόδου σαν ζώνη ακολουθίας πρέπει στο στάδιο που έφτασες να ορίσεις τον τύπο της ζώνης. 
Το 10 σημαίνει κάποιο τύπο ζώνης που αμα ανατρέξεις στο manual θα δεις.
Για την ζώνη εισόδου αντι 10 βάλε 01
Για το ραντάρ ακολουθίας αντι 10 βάλε 05

----------


## V62

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, το παραξενο ειναι οτι η εισοδος και το ρανταρ της ειναι ηδη προγραμματισμενες σαν 01 και 05 αντιστοιχα και δουλευουν σαν τετοιες, απλα με μπερδευει το 10 που δειχνει.

----------


## p270

> Για να χαρακτηρίσεις μια ζώνη σαν ζώνη εισόδου δηλ. με χρονοκαθυστέρηση ή το ραντάρ εισόδου σαν ζώνη ακολουθίας πρέπει στο στάδιο που έφτασες να ορίσεις τον τύπο της ζώνης. 
> Το 10 σημαίνει κάποιο τύπο ζώνης που αμα ανατρέξεις στο manual θα δεις.
> Για την ζώνη εισόδου αντι 10 βάλε 01
> Για το ραντάρ ακολουθίας αντι 10 βάλε 05



καλησπερα γιωργο 
ολοι αυτοι οι κωδικοι υπαρχουν μεσα στα manual που εχεις ανεβασει η τα βρισκουμε αλλου;

----------


## georgeb1957

> καλησπερα γιωργο 
> ολοι αυτοι οι κωδικοι υπαρχουν μεσα στα manual που εχεις ανεβασει η τα βρισκουμε αλλου;



Τους βρίσκεις στην σελίδα 6 απο τις σημειώσεις που έχω ανεβάσει και φυσικά τους βρίσκεις και στο manual "Programming Guide"

----------

p270 (14-07-22)

----------


## V62

Τελικα την λυση την βρηκα σε παλαιοτερο post, (κοντευω να το μαθω απ' εξω ολο το θεμα) :Lol:  αν μετα απο ENTER-ΚΩΔ. ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ-ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΖΩΝΗΣ, και ενω δειχνει το 10 η οθονη πληκτρολογησεις 10, σου δειχνει στιγμιαια τον αριθμο του τυπου της ζωνης.

Σημερα μου ηρθε και το 307 που αναγκαστικα παρηγγειλα, και επιτελους συνδεθηκα κανονικα.
Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι τα χρωματα των καλωδιων ειναι αναποδα, δηλαδη το κοκκινο παει στο πανω pin.
Δεν ξερω ομως αν τα χρωματα εχουν επιλεγει τυχαια.
Εγκατεστησα και τον VDMP3, συνδεσα και την γραμμη, ομως αναβοσβηνουν συνεχως τα πρασινα led tx/rx.
Eτσι δουλευει;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Τελικα την λυση την βρηκα σε παλαιοτερο post, (κοντευω να το μαθω απ' εξω ολο το θεμα) αν μετα απο ENTER-ΚΩΔ. ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ-ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΖΩΝΗΣ, και ενω δειχνει το 10 η οθονη πληκτρολογησεις 10, σου δειχνει στιγμιαια τον αριθμο του τυπου της ζωνης.
> 
> Σημερα μου ηρθε και το 307 που αναγκαστικα παρηγγειλα, και επιτελους συνδεθηκα κανονικα.
> Μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι τα χρωματα των καλωδιων ειναι αναποδα, δηλαδη το κοκκινο παει στο πανω pin.
> Δεν ξερω ομως αν τα χρωματα εχουν επιλεγει τυχαια.
> Εγκατεστησα και τον VDMP3, συνδεσα και την γραμμη, ομως αναβοσβηνουν συνεχως τα πρασινα led tx/rx.
> Eτσι δουλευει;



Σωστά στο VDMP3 αναβοσβήνουν τα 2 τελευταία πράσινα led (tx/rx) .... σαν τρεχαντήρι.

Αν έχεις πολύμετρο βάλε το να μετράει συνεχή τάση και ακούμπησε το μαύρο καλώδιο(-) του πολυμέτρου στο AUX- του πανελ και το κόκκινο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου(+) βάλε το διαδοχικά στα 4 pin του serial port.
Σε ποιο pin απο τα 4 μετρώντας τα απο πάνω προς τα κάτω βρίσκεις τάση περίπου 13.0V. 
Κανονικά πρέπει το τελευταίο (4ο) pin να έχει τάση 12.5 έως 13.5 V.  (1pin --> Tx, 2pin--> Rx, 3pin--> Gwd, 4pin--> +13V)

----------


## V62

> Σωστά στο VDMP3 αναβοσβήνουν τα 2 τελευταία πράσινα led (tx/rx) .... σαν τρεχαντήρι.
> 
> Αν έχεις πολύμετρο βάλε το να μετράει συνεχή τάση και ακούμπησε το μαύρο καλώδιο(-) του πολυμέτρου στο AUX- του πανελ και το κόκκινο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου(+) βάλε το διαδοχικά στα 4 pin του serial port.
> Σε ποιο pin απο τα 4 μετρώντας τα απο πάνω προς τα κάτω βρίσκεις τάση περίπου 13.0V. 
> Κανονικά πρέπει το τελευταίο (4ο) pin να έχει τάση 12.5 έως 13.5 V.  (1pin --> Tx, 2pin--> Rx, 3pin--> Gwd, 4pin--> +13V)



Σε ευχαριστω και παλι, θα το κανω αυτο που λες ετσι απο περιεργεια απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση, το κοιτουσα ξανα και ξανα προσπαθωντας να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι το βλεπω εγω αναποδα. :Unsure:

----------


## V62

Καλημερα, επανερχομαι με τις μετρησεις του serial pin.
Απο πανω προς τα κατω:
1- 4.7v
2- 0v
3- 13.8v
4- 0v

----------


## georgeb1957

> Καλημερα, επανερχομαι με τις μετρησεις του serial pin.
> Απο πανω προς τα κατω:
> 1- 4.7v
> 2- 0v
> 3- 13.8v
> 4- 0v



Bλεπω τα χρωματα στο 307 ειναι απο πανω προς τα κατω κοκκινο-μαυρο-πρασινο-ασπρο. δηλ. αλλα αντι αλλων....
Aυτο που μου κανει εντύπωση και μαλλον κανεις καποιο λαθος ειναι στα pin 3,4. το pin3 πρεπει να εχει 0V και το pin4 13.8V

----------


## V62

Ουπς! Εχεις δικιο, και οχι μονον αυτο, αλλα τωρα μετρησα ταση και στο 2!
1- 4.7v
2- 4.9v
3- 0v
4- 13.8v

Παντως δειχνει στο 307 να εχουν χρησιμοποιησει τα χρωματα σαν να επρεπε το connector να κουμπωσει 180⁰ αναποδα, δηλαδη με εντελως αντιθετη πολικοτητα.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν θυμαμαι λεπτομέρειες αλλα σε κάποιο καλωδιο είχα αλλάξει την σειρά των καλωδίων.

----------


## V62

Kαλημερα, θα χρειαστω την βοηθεια σας και παλι.
Εγκατεστησα τον VDMP3, συνδεσα την γραμμη απο το PHONE1 του ρουτερ στα tip/ring, ορισα τηλεφωνα, ομως οταν καλω την γραμμη δεν απανταει ποτε το κεντρο.
Στο manual βλεπω οτι τα arming/disarming, voice reporting ειναι ενεργοποιημενα by default.
Mηπως υπαρχει και καποια επιπλεον ρυθμιση που πρεπει να κανω;

----------


## V62

Καποια βοηθεια βρε παιδια;

----------


## georgeb1957

Σύνδεσε τα tip/ring απ' ευθείας στο phone 2 του VDSL router σου. Πιστεύω έχεις ρυθμίσει τον αριθμό των κτυπων για ενεργοποίηση του τηλεφωνητή. Αν πάλι δεν λειτουργησει να επικοινωνήσεις με τον τηλεφωνικό πάροχο σου μήπως χρειάζονται κάποιες ρυθμίσεις της τηλ. γραμμής. Εκτός των ρυθμίσεων που έκανες πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο και το DTMF tone.

----------


## V62

> Σύνδεσε τα tip/ring απ' ευθείας στο phone 2 του VDSL router σου. Πιστεύω έχεις ρυθμίσει τον αριθμό των κτυπων για ενεργοποίηση του τηλεφωνητή. Αν πάλι δεν λειτουργησει να επικοινωνήσεις με τον τηλεφωνικό πάροχο σου μήπως χρειάζονται κάποιες ρυθμίσεις της τηλ. γραμμής. Εκτός των ρυθμίσεων που έκανες πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένο και το DTMF tone.



Σε ευχαριστω,
Το εχω συνδεσει ακριβως ετσι. Μου φερνει και 48 volt, εβαλα συσκευη πανω στα tip/ring και ακουσα το σημα κανονικα.
Τους κτυπους τους ορισα στους 4.
Τους ρωτησα ηδη, μου ειπαν δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα. (Cosmote)
Για το dtmf να το δω, δεν θυμαμαι να το ειδα καπου.
Αντιστεκεται σθεναρα ο ατιμος...

Εdit: επιτελους απαντησε ο ψωροπερηφανος, ενω το ειχα ορισει, παρακινηθηκα απο την συμβουλη σου, και ξαναορισα τους κτυπους σε 004, και ω του θαυματος καταδεχτηκε να απαντησει!
Χιλια ευχαριστω Γιωργο! :Thumbup:

----------


## χρηστος79

Την καλησπερα μου σε όλη την ομάδα! Έχω μια απορία πήρα τον NV37M. Η απορία μου είναι χαζή αλλά άμα τον έχει δουλέψει κάποιος και ξέρει την συνδεσμολογία του ας μου πει να καταλάβω και εγώ! Και δεν ξέρω πως να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία να σας δείξω! Η ερώτηση είναι που συνδέω το ταμπερ γιατί γράφει  fault indication στη μια κλεμα tamper indication στην άλλη comon fault&tamper έχει 7 Κλέμες σύνολο στο alarm indication και comon alarm  το έχω βάλει κανονικά στη ζώνη του πάνελ και είναι κομπλέ! Τα άλλα με προβληματίζουν! Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## georgeb1957

> Την καλησπερα μου σε όλη την ομάδα! Έχω μια απορία πήρα τον NV37M. Η απορία μου είναι χαζή αλλά άμα τον έχει δουλέψει κάποιος και ξέρει την συνδεσμολογία του ας μου πει να καταλάβω και εγώ! Και δεν ξέρω πως να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία να σας δείξω! Η ερώτηση είναι που συνδέω το ταμπερ γιατί γράφει  fault indication στη μια κλεμα tamper indication στην άλλη comon fault&tamper έχει 7 Κλέμες σύνολο στο alarm indication και comon alarm  το έχω βάλει κανονικά στη ζώνη του πάνελ και είναι κομπλέ! Τα άλλα με προβληματίζουν! Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!



θα τα συνδέσης σε μία 24ωρη ζώνη διάρρηξης.
 Ο τύπος ζώνης, για SP, είναι ο 16. Eίναι πάντα ενεργοποιημένη με ή χωρίς όπλιση του συναγερμού.
 (τα "common fault&tamper" και "common alarm" τα συνδέεις μεταξύ τους και στο "C" του panel.

----------


## nikouk89

Καλησπέρα , απο οτι έχω καταλάβει τα PANEL SP δεν υποστηρίζουν πληκτρολόγια με αναγνώριση RF-ID κάρτας προσέγγισης, σωστά; παρά μονό τα EVO; Επειδή έχω δουλέψει τους SIGMA το θεωρώ ως ένα πλεονέκτημα το οτι έχει κάρτες προσέγγισης και ταυτόχρονα ελκυστικά πληκτρολόγια.

----------


## stam1982

Νίκο,είναι διαφορά στη φιλοσοφία όσον αφορα τον καρταναγνώστη.Εχω δουλέψει πολλα χρόνια τα sp και πλέον θεωρώ τα πληκτρολόγια με λαστιχενια πλήκτρα παροχημένα.Αλλα μην χαλαμε το θέμα.Ανοιξε νέο να ακουστούν κι άλλες απόψεις.

----------

